# Interne Rangliste 3D-Benchmarks



## Blechdesigner (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Community  

theLamer und Eiswolf93 haten sich einst entschlossen, ein internes Ranking einzuführen bzw. zu erneuern, denn der Bot vom HWbot funktioniert ja leider nicht mehr.
Und ich führe dieses Erbe der Listen nun weiter 
*

Allgemeine Regeln und Informationen:*

Es werden _Aquamark_ und die 3DMarks _2001_, _2003_, _2005_, _2006_, _Vantage_, 11(Performance) sowie _Unigine Heaven(DX11)_ in den Listen geführt . 
Die Liste dient dazu, euer bestes Ergebnis im jeweiligen Benchmark mitzuteilen. *
Jeder wird pro Benchmark nur einmal aufgenommen. Wenn ihr im jeweiligen Benchmark schon in der Liste seid, kennzeichnet eueren neuen Post bitte mit *Update*.* 
Es geht nur darum, eine möglichst hohe Punktzahl zu erreichen. Wir unterscheiden vorerst nicht zwischen SLI/CF und Single bzw Dual/Quadcore, es wird nur die Leistung bewertet. 
Es gelten die Regeln vom Hwbot.* Kein** PhysX! Die Ergebnisse sind ungültig und werden nicht in der Liste geführt.*

*Wer Spaß am Benchen hat, kann gerne ins HWbot-Team eintreten, wir suchen ständig neue Mitglieder. *
Nähere Informationen gibt's hier: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4 


*Damit der Aufwand gering bleibt, postet unbedingt (!) nach folgendem Schema:*

*Benchmark|Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM|Screenshot-Link* 
z.B. Aquamark|der8auer|309130|QX9650 @ 5083|9800GX2 @ 793/1957/1163|2 GiByte DDR3 968|Link
_ 
-> Senkrecht Striche, außer bei den Taktraten der GPU, keine Latenzen, keine MHz, keine Kühlung, Verlinkungen und Abkürzungen beachten


*Auf dem Screen, den ihr obligatorisch anzuhängen habt (sonst ist das Ergebnis ungültig), müssen sein: *_*

- das Benchmark-Hauptfenster *(des jeweiligen Benchmarks)*
- 2x CPU-Z: *einmal mit* CPU, *einmal mit* RAM 
- GPU-Z
- Ergebnis*, Auflösung sollte bei den 3DMarks zu sehen sein *+Einzelergebnisse*(Deteils/Detailfenster) 
(wenn eine kostenlose Version zum tragen kommt, dann bitte ein Browserfenster daneben: ID, Ergebnis+Einzelergebnisse müssen erkennbar sein!)
*-* _Optional Memset, Setfsb, Coretemp oder andere verwendete Tools_
*
Beispielscreenshot*
 *HwBot Regeln* (_Beispiel-Screenshots_ zu den jeweiligen Benchmarks unter _rules_ beachten!)


*Es sind nur die Ergebnisse gültig**, wo der Screenshot zum jeweiligen Post auch hier direkt im Forum(Thread) hochgeladen wurde!* (das sollte jedem möglich sein)
Hier nun auch der Link zum *[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1** 

[How-To]-Post (Schema)* !Wichtig und unbedigt beachten!


Spoiler



*So sieht im Bestfall ein Post zu einem Ergebnis aus:*

 3D Mark 2006|Blechdesigner|19386|i7 860 @ 3300|GTX 275 @ 650/1475/1200|4 GiByte DDR3 900|Link

*Erläuterung*(Post in 7 Schritten)*:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.* Der Benchmark:

Die Schreibweise des Benchmark ist eigtl. egal, Hauptsache es ist ersichtlich um welchen es sich handelt.
Zum Bsp.: *3DMark*; *3D Mark*; *3D 06* ...

*2.* Der Username:

Hier schreibt ihr euren Usernamen (bitte richtig) hin, mehr nicht.
Zum Bsp: *Blechdesigner*

*3.* Die Punkte/das Ergebnis:

Genauso wie euren Usernamen, schreibt hier hier einfach das Ergebnis bzw. die erreichten Punke hin.
Zum Bsp: *12560*; *20050*

*4.* Der Prozessor + Takt:

Eine kurze und knappe Angabe um Welchen Prozessor es sich handelt zB. i7 920 oder PII 955 genügt.
Bei der Taktangabe bitte den gesammten Takt ohne MHz/GHz und ohne Kommastellen angeben (ab 0,5 wird aufgerundet, was darunter liegt wird abgerundet)
So sollte es dann aussehen: 
*i7 920 @ 3500* oder *PII 955 @ 3800* (bitte die Leerzeichen und @ beachten)

*5.* Die Grafikkarte + Takt:

Eine kurze und knappe Angabe um welche Grafikkarte es sich handelt zB. GTX 285 oder HD 5850 genügt.
Bei der Taktangabe bitte die einzelnen Taktraten ohne MHz/GHz und ohne Kommastellen angeben (ab 0,5 wird aufgerundet, was darunter liegt wird abgerundet)
So sollte es dann aussehen: 
*GTX 285 @ 700/1700/1300* oder *HD 5850 @ 1000/1100* (bitte die Leerzeichen, @ und Schrägstrich beachten)
*[*bei Nvidia Karten darauf achten das der Shadertakt in der Mitte steht*]*

*6.* Der Arbeitsspeicher + Takt:

Hier reicht es einfach das anzugeben was euch CPU-Z(unter dem Reiter Memory) anzeigt, 
nur das ihr drauf achtet das aus zB. 4096 MBytes -> 4 GiByte wird und naturlich alles ohne der Angabe von MHz u. Timmings erfolgt.
(auf- und abgerundet wird genauso, wie oben schon erwähnt)
So sollte das dann aussehen: 
*4 GiByte DDR2 400* oder *4 GiByte DDR3 667*

*7.* Der Link zum Screenshot/Bild:

Bitte achtet hier darauf das es so geschrieben wird: *Link* (und das der Link auch zum Screenshot/Bild führt)





 *Aquamark-Rangliste:*

Platz|Pokal|Name|Score|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey470115i7 3770k @ 6360GTX 580 @ 958/1916/11368 GiByte DDR3 989Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dancel451057i7 3770K @ 5565GTX 570 @ 950/1900/10504 GiByte DDR3 1260Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SoF430010i7 2600K @ 56662x GTX 580 @ 782/1564/10024 GiByte DDR3 1099Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

395068i7 2600K @ 5227HD 5870 @ 1070/13334 GiByte DDR3 1072Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Masterchief793888432600K @ 5259HD 5970 @ 800/12388 GiByte DDR3 1059Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Icke&Er382165i7 2600K @ 53592x HD 6950 @ 800/12504 GiByte DDR3 1121Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blackbolt377592i5 2500K @ 53052x  HD 4870 865/10604 GiByte DDR3  1109Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

splmann377400W3540 @ 53002x GTX 280 @ 710/1528/12146 GiByte DDR3 921Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PSP-Hacker376582i7 2700K @ 5388GTX 580 @ 1015/2030/11008 GiByte DDR3 798Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der8auer363795i7 975 XE @ 52079800 GX2 @ 932/2204/11522 GiByte DDR3 968Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Speedoo344971i7 950 @ 47112x GTX 285 734/1654/14494 GiByte DDR3 1024Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u22336957W3540 @ 4985HD 4870X2 @ 850/10006 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mihapiha336957i7 975 XE @ 47672x HD 5870 @ 1015/13206 GiByte DDR3 1059Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

widder0815333525i7 2600K @ 47002x GTX 570    @ 800/1599/11528 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

CrashStyle326089E8600 @ 54509800 GX2 @  750/1875/11002 GiByte DDR3 908Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isulk318880E8600 @ 57002x HD 5770 @ 940/12804 GiByte DDR3 760Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Longdonjohn300113Xeon E3 1240 @ 3791GTX 770 @ 1150/18008 GiByte DDR3 798Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tomateeeee297271i7 920 @ 4305GTX 285 @ 759/1751/14056 GiByte DDR3 615Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

o!m293865E8500 @ 4815GTX 260 @ 810/1620/13682 GiByte DDR2 642Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

theLamer289776E8500 @ 5320HD 4850 @ 840/13002 Gibyte DDR3 840Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Rheinlaender280443i7 920 @ 43003x GTX 260 @  648/1397/11006 Gibyte DDR3 819Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bigdaddy203239402Q9550 @ 4000GTX 285 @ 670/1350/15264 GiByte DDR2 471Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sonntagsfahrer234022FX8120 @ 5016HD 5850 @ 975/12508 GiByte DDR3 1064Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lippokratis229504E8400 @ 40008800 GT @ 730/1840/10002 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ecle228257E8400 @ 42038800 GT @ 725/9554 GiByte DDR2 467Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

xChristian79220551i5 2500k @ 4702HD 5870 @ 975/1280 MHz8 GiByte DDR3 934Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

FlasherBasher213052i7 3820 @ 50003x GTX 680 @ 1059/..../150216 GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kLI197234i7 950 @ 4299GTX 460 @ 900/1800/10276 GiByte DDR3 748Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GamerPC174655E6750 @ 32008800 GTS @ 751/1952/9962 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beat84153431PII 940 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 780/9254 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chicago143748X2 7750BE @ 33328800 GTS @ 648/1674/9724 GiByte DDR2 476Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Niza137806PII 925 @ 28138800 GT @ 600/1500/9004 GiByte  DDR2 402Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

KlawWarYoshi100735Q9550 @ 28332x GTX 260 @ Default4 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

TowLy_das_Handtuch96975PI 9950 @ 3122GTX 260 @ 770/1580/12904 GiByte DDR2 462Link
*


3DMark 2001-Rangliste*

Platz|Pokal|Name|Score|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey133432i7 3770k @ 6360GTX 580 @ 950/1900/11258 GiByte DDR3 989Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SoF130497i7 2600K @ 5674GTX 580 @ 1001/2002/11004 GiByte DDR3 1120Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der8auer117255E8600 @ 58689800 GX2 @ 950/2300/11502 Gibyte DDR3 994Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blackbolt113609i5 2500K @ 53042x GTX 260 216SP 750/1540/12004 GiByte DDR3 1110Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Masterchief791070942600K @ 5242HD 5970 @ 930/12008 GiByte DDR3 1055Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

105305i7 2600K @ 5200HD 5870 @ 1050/13334 GiByte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u22105161E8600 @ 5500HD 4870X2 @ 840/9502 GiByte DDR3 926Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

CrashStyle100281E8600 @ 56998800 GTS 512 @ 828/2214/11524  GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isulk95049E8600 @ 5700HD 5770 @ 900/12504 GiByte DDR3 760Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

theLamer94544E8500 @ 5320HD 4850 @ 840/13002 Gibyte DDR3 840Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

o!m89231E8500 @ 4768GTX 260 @ 771/1566/13232 GiByte DDR2 635Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ü5084695E8400 @ 47072x HD 4890 @ 1024/10004 GiByte DDR2  523Link         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mihapiha84609i7 975 XE @ 46592x HD 5870 @ 900/13006 GiByte DDR3 1035Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tomateeeee81364i7 920 @ 4200GTX 285 @ 759/1751/14056 GiByte DDR3 600Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

onkel-bill80971Q9550 @ 41652x HD 4870 @ 820/11502 GiByte DDR2 588Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bigdaddy20375776Q9550 @ 4000GTX 285 @ 670/1350/15264 GiByte DDR2 471Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DasRegal74025E8200 @ 42009800 GTX+ @ 855/2075/13002 GiByte DDR2 520Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ecle72182E8400 @ 41048800 GT @ 740/10004 GiByte DDR2 456Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lippokratis68675E8400 @ 40008800 GT @ 730/1840/10002 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

schrotflinte5660266Q6600@ 3504HD 3870 @ 850/13504 GiByte DDR2 584Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GamerPC56935E6750 @ 32008800GTS @ 751/1952/9962 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hardztyl3r56539E8400 @ 3825HD5850 855/11254 GiByte DDR2 425Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DorianGray55915PII 955BE @ 4345GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/11554 GiByte DDR2 424Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kLI55586i7 950 @ 3998GTX 460 @ 861/1722/10056 GiByte DDR3 695Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Rheinlaender55506i7 920 @ 43003x GTX 260 @ 648/1397/11006 Gibyte DDR3 819Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

shoon53234i7 920 @ 41102x GTX 260 @ 640/1380/10406 GiByte DDR3 616Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beat8450237PII 940 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 780/9254 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

TowLy_das_Handtuch45898i5 750 @ 3267GTX 260 @ 666/1404/11508 GiByte DDR3 653Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chicago45659X2 7750BE @ 32408800 GTS @ 648/1674/9724 GiByte DDR2 480Link
*

3DMark 2003-Rangliste* 

Platz|Pokal|Name|Score|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SoF207466i7 3960X 54563x GTX 580 @ 934/1868/10988 GiByte DDR3 1184Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey203174i7 3770k @ 62422x GTX 680 @ 1171/18228 GiByte DDR3 1040Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

193454i7 2600K @ 52012x HD 7950 @ 1100/15004 GiByte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Razzor191961i5 3750 @ 47002x HD 7970 1100/142516 GiByte DDR3 1069Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Rheinlaender161796i7 3770K @ 4600GTX 690 @ 1020/15028 GiByte DDR3 1200Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ZÜNDELholz161108i7 980x @ 46973x GTX 480 @ 871/1741/10546 GiByte DDR3 1061Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

widder0815155820i7 2600K @ 46022x GTX 570 @ 970/1939/11008 Gibyte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Icke&Er154998i7 2600K @ 53852x HD 6950 @ 840/13104 GiByte DDR3 1126Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Masterchief791470322600K @ 5242HD 5970 @ 950/11508 GiByte DDR3 1055Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blackbolt145612i5 2500K @ 52552x HD 4870X2 820/9204 GiByte DDR3 1099Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u22139619E8600 @ 56002x HD 4870X2 @ 830/9502 GiByte DDR3 896Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ü50132544E8400 46262x HD 4850X2 @ 700/10704 GiByte DDR2 514Linkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...2-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05-best.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mihapiha131725i7 920 @ 44202x HD 5870 @ 1015/13106 GiByte DDR3 1050Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tyr130272i7 920 @ 40002x HD4870x2 @ 750/90012 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

General Quicksilver128585i7 965 @ 40022x HD 4870X2 @ 800/92012 GiByte DDR3 552Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der8auer124118E8600 @ 51012x 9800GX2 @ 750/1875/11502 GiByte DDR3 956Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...2-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05-best.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dancel119432i7 3770K @ 5300GTX 570 @ 950/1900/105016 GiByte DDR3 1100Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ahe1977115471i5 2500K @ 4800GTX 680 @ 1153/17538 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kreids110523i7 860 @ 42002x GTX 470 @ 850/1700/9516 GiByte DDR3 600Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ashtray103279Q9550 @ 4106HD 4870X2 @ 820/975Mhz4 GiByte DDR2 579Linkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...2-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05-best.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jan565101988955BE @ 40002x HD 5850 @ 765/11254 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tomateeeee101935i7 920 @ 40002x GTX 285 @ 729/13474 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sonntagsfahrer101625FX 8120 @ 47882x HD 5850 @ 800/10508 GiByte DDR3 1064Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

rabensang99172Q6600 @ 3690HD 4870X2 @ 832/10004 GiByte DDR2 512Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schrotti98547i7 860 @ 4415GTX 480 @ 935/1870/10004 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

onkel-bill97775Q9550 @ 41652x HD4870 @ 820/11502 GiByte DDR2 588Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PCTOM96280PII 1090T @ 4141GTX 580 @ 914/1828/11118 GiByte DDR3 808Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

heinippel95438Q9550 @ 39013x HD 3870 @ 877/11434 GiByte DDR2 600Link         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isulk95361E8600 @ 56002x HD 5770 @ 950/12804 GiByte DDR3 747Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

0Martin2194011PII x6 1090T @ 3763HD 5970 @ 779/11508 GiByte DDR3 860Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

falloutboy86238Q6600 @ 40002x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/11078 GiByte DDR2 444Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

shoon82554i7 920 @ 40092x GTX 260 @ 630/1380/10306 GiByte DDR3 601Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

esphaglion82446X6 1090T @ 3612HD 6950(flashed) @ 880/13754 GiByte DDR3 802Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aerron81398E5300 @ 39002x HD 4830 @ 700/10002 GiByte DDR3 600Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

cami81144E8400  @ 4250295 GTX @ Default2 GiByte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hardztyl3r79900E8400 @ 3825HD5850 855/11254 GiByte DDR2 425Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Duff_0577264PII X4 810 @ 3406HD 4850 @ 625/9934 GiByte DDR2 524Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DorianGray76839PII 955BE @ 4202GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/11554 GiByte DDR2 410Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

latinoramon76811PII 940 @ 37559800 GX2 @ 800/2000/12004 GiByte DDR2 543Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Folding@Home72703i5 750 @ 2809HD 5870 @ 850/12004 GiByte DDR3 669Link         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kLI71255i7 950 @ 4194GTX 460 @ 900/1800/10276 GiByte DDR3 629Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Cpt. Spaulding65682PII 955 @ 3420HD 6850 @ 775/10008 GiByte DDR3 712Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

o!m65316E8500 @ 4768GTX 260 @ 810/1620/13232 GiByte DDR2 635Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bigdaddy20361359Q9550 @ 4000GTX 285 @ 670/1350/15264 GiByte DDR2 471Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

KlawWarYoshi59710Q9550 @ 28332x GTX 260 @ Default4 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ahe197758515E5200 @ 4400GTX 260 @ 740/1559/12512 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

e-freak157234Q9450 @ 3200GTX 280 @ 658/1204/14164 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

theLamer55851E8500 @ 5320HD 4850 @ 840/13002 Gibyte DDR3 840Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beat8453882PII X4 940 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 780/9254 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

d4rk_tr1nker51757E8500 @ 40009800 GTX+ @ 830/2020/12502 GiByte DDR2 426Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

XeQfaN51682E8400 @ 3519260GTX @ 625/1350/10504 GiByte DDR3 782Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

norsemann46283PII X4 920 @ 3500GTX 260 @ 576/1242/9994 GiByte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Miracle Man46051PII 940 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 750/9004 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GamerPC44748E6750 @ 32008800 GTS @ 751/1952/9962 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lippokratis42364E8400 @ 36008800 GT @ 715/1775/9902 GiByte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

light-clocker40496E6600 @ 35108800 GT @ 670/1725/9404 GiByte DDR2 390Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

TowLy_das_Handtuch37666i5 750 @ 4013GTX 260 @ 666/1404/11508 GiByte DDR3 803Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chicago37638X2 7750BE @ 32408800 GTS @ 648/1674/9724 GiByte DDR2 480Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

R33p3r35650PII 955 @ 3800HD 3870 @ 769/11254 GiByte DDR2 400Link
*

letztes Update*


RanglisteDatum Aquamark12.09.20133DMark 200112.09.20133DMark 200312.09.2013
Interessantes:

PCGH Extreme: Rangliste für 3D-Benchmarks 

(V.1.2.0)​


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Dezember 2009)

*3DMark 05 Rangliste:*

Platz|PokalUsername|-Score-|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey59973i7 3770k @ 6302GTX 680 @ 1186/..../17478 GiByte DDR3 1050Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SoF53260i7 2600K @ 56672x GTX  580 @ 985/1970/11154 GiByte DDR3 1119Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oanvoanc51313i7 980x @ 6064GTX 580 @ 900/1800/10024 GiByte DDR3 919Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blackbolt48706i5 2500K @ 53053x HD 4870 825/9254 GiByte DDR3 1110Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

48253i7 2600K @ 52012x HD 7950 @ 1100/15004 GiByte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Masterchief7947322i7 2600K @ 5293GTX 570 @ 980/1960/10752 GiByte DDR3 1086Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Icke&Er47223i7 2600K @ 52542x HD 6950 @ 800/12504 GiByte DDR3 981Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

FlasherBasher43127i7 3820 @ 50003x GTX 680 @ 1059/..../150216 GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u2242820W3540 @ 50322x HD 4890 @ 1000/11006 GiByte DDR3 875Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

widder081541967i7 2600K @ 47002x GTX 570    @ 940/1880/11528 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der8auer41746i7 975 @ 51499800 GX2 @ 900/2230/11603 GiByte DDR3 887http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...10-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05.img.pngLinkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...10-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05.img.png 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mihapiha40590i7 975 XE @ 46592x HD 5870 @ 900/13006 GiByte DDR3 1035Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ü5039091i7 920 @ 44482x HD 4850X2 @ 700/11256 GiByte DDR3 635Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Micha-Stylez38698i7 920 @ 45043x GTX 275 @ 738/1522/12426 GiByte DDR3 858Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Eiswolf9336533i7 920 @ 45102x 9800 GTX+ @ 835/2005/12353 GiByte DDR3 644Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isulk36427E8600 @ 56002x HD 5770 @ 950/1280MHz4 GiByte DDR3 747Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Rheinlaender35927i7 920 @ 43003x GTX 260 @ 648/1397/11006 Gibyte DDR3 819Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schrotti35332i7 860 @ 4275GTX 480 @ 910/1825/9554 GiByte DDR3 812Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kLI34629I7 950 @ 4194GTX 460 @ 900/1800/10276 GiByte DDR3 629Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AGR955033935I7 875K @ 4509HD 5870 @ 1100/13734 GiByte DDR3 1024Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tomateeeee33310i7 920 @ 4410GTX 285 @ 765/1742/14054 Gibyte DDR3 840Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

websmile31059i7 860 @ 44008800 GTS @ 810/1944/11664 GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

o!m29849E8500 @ 4768GTX 260 @ 756/1566/13232 GiByte DDR2 635Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DorianGray29575PII 955BE @ 4202GTX 560Ti @ 950/1900/11044 GiByte DDR2 410Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

theLamer29197E8500 @ 5320HD 4850 @ 850/13002 GiByte DDR3 840Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

TowLy_das_Handtuch28705i5 750 @ 4013GTX 260 @ 666/1404/11508 GiByte DDR3 803Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PCTOM28575PII 1090T @ 4141GTX 580 @ 914/1828/11118 GiByte DDR3 808Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

cami28419E8400@ 4250GTX 295 @ Default2 Gibyte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PhenomHawk28083PII 965BE @ 40002x HD 5770 @ 1040/14004 GiByte DDR3 667Link                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jan56527828955BE @ 40002x HD 5850 @ 765/11254 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

turbo726750E8400 @ 4428GTX 260 @ 682/1454/11424 GiByte DDR2 492Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DasRegal26235E8200 @ 42249800 GTX+ @ 900/2250/12802 GiByte DDR2 528Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bigdaddy20326182Q9550 @ 4106GTX 285 @ 675/1537/13504 GiByte DDR2 580Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

0Martin2126006PII x6 1090T @ 3763XFX5970BE  @ 779/11508 GiByte DDR3 860Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Boti26198025411PII 940BE @ 3839GTX 285 @ 670/1508/12504 GiByte DDR2 568Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

latinoramon25147PII 940 @ 36369800 GX2 @ 800/2000/12004 GiByte DDR2 541Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hardztyl3r24909E8400 @ 3825HD 5850 855/11254 GiByte DDR2 425Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ahe197724518E5200 @ 4400GTX 260 @ 740/1559/12512 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HAWX24082X6 1055T @ 3710HD 5830 @ 1000/13008 GiByte DDR2 353Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

canis lupus23916PII X4 20 @ 3416HD 4870 @ 845/10304 GiByte DDR3 670Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lippokratis22096E8400 @ 36008800 GT @ 715/1775/9902 GiByte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AzK21872E8500 @ 3520HD 4850 @ 700/11004 GiByte DDR2 593Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

R33p3r21528PII 955 @ 3800HD 3870 @  769/11254 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

fac3l3ss21003i7 920 @ 2675HD 4870 @ Default6 GiByte DDR3 533Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich55820841E6700 @ 3600GTX 260 @ 702/1480/12044 GiByte DDR2 360Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GamerPC20444E6750 @ 32008800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/9962 GiByte DDR2 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beat8420189PII 940 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 780/9254 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chicago19319X2 7750BE @ 33358800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/9724 GiByte DDR2 460Link
*

3DMark06 Rangliste:*

Platz|PokalUsername|-Score-|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey47018i7 3770k @ 6091GTX 680 @ 1186/..../17278 GiByte DDR3 1050Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SoF42411i7 2600K @ 56022x GTX  580 @ 981/1962/11114 GiByte DDR3 1086Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

38885i7 2600K @ 52012x HD 7950 @ 1100/15004 GiByte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Rheinlaender37678i7 2600K @ 52032x GTX 480 @ 875/1750/10254 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Masterchief7937609i7 2600K @ 5137HD 5970 @ 965/11308 GiByte DDR3 940Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blackbolt36960i5 2500K @ 52553x HD 4870 825/9254 GiByte DDR3 1099Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

streetjumper16364912600k @ 51012x HD 5870 @ 940/12758 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

widder081535186i7 2600K @ 49462x GTX 570 @ 941/1881/10018 GiByte DDR3 687Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chrisch34954i7 2600K @ 4989GTX 570 1000/2000/10508  GByte DDR3 798Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

FlasherBasher34099i7 3820 @ 50003x GTX 680 @ 1059/..../150216 GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

leorphee33461i7 3930K @ 4501GTX 580 @ 963/1926/119016 GiByte DDR3 1091Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DC198433246i5 2500k @ 5 GHzGTX 570 @ 900/1800/10508 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mihapiha32894i7 975XE @ 47672x HD 5870 @ 900/13006 GiByte DDR3 1059Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Speedoo32690i7 980x @ 49132x GTX 285 @ 730/1640/14046 GiByte DDR3 1012Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PLEEZEFRAGME32190i5 2500k @ 5101GTX 560TI @ 1050/2100/10008 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u2232033W3540 @ 46002x HD 4870 X2 @ 830/9806 GiByte  DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

smatter31779i7 2600K @ 4500GTX 480 @ 880/1760/10508 GiByte DDR3 802Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Legacyy31279i7 2600K @ 4400GTX 580 @ 890/1780/11008 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

RomeoJ31249W3520 @ 45782 x HD 5870 @ 850/12006 Gibyte DDR3 872Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dancop31242W3520 @ 45602x HD 4870 X2 @ 800/9506 GiByte DDR3 870Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

power0230172i5 2500K @ 4500560 GTX Ti 448 @ 850/1700/19008 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Spieler2230131i7 920 @ 4595GTX 480 @ 860/1726/9456 GiByte DDR3 656Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Micha-Stylez29725i7 920 @ 45043x GTX 275 @ 738/1522/12426 GiByte DDR3 858Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ü5029661i7 920 @ 44482x HD 4850 X2 @ 700/10906 GiByte DDR3 636Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

belle29296i5 2500K @ 4990HD 6870 @ 990/11808 GiByte DDR3 665Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

streega29069i5 760 @ 4678GTX 470 @ 1002/2004/10544 GiByte DDR3 850Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DimensionFX28331i7 980X @ 40044x GTX480 @ 850/1700/100012 GiByte DDR3 910Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isulk28259i7 950 @ 4900Radeon HD 5870 @ 899/12004 GiByte DDR3 854Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bl4cKH4wK28228i7 920 @ 4346HD 5970 @ 725/10006 GiByte DDR3  621Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Barney Stinson28207i7 860 @ 4200HD 5970 @ Default4 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schrotti28039i7 860 @ 4256GTX 480 @ 910/1820/9554 GiByte DDR3 811Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

latinoramon27863PII 940 @ 50009800 GX2 @ 850/2100/12004 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kreids27331i7 860 @ 42002x GTX 470 @ 850/1700/9516 GiByte DDR3 600Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der Moloch27295i7 920 @ 4210GTX480 @ 804/1608/9566 GiByte DDR3 601Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der8auer27062I7 920 @ 45209800 GX2 @ 775/1850/11506 GiByte DDR3 859LinkLink


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Forti26977i5 760 @ 42002x GTX 470 @ 750/1500/8374 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DZapi26520FX-8350 @ 5117GTX 670 @ 1146/15528 GiByte DDR3 1204Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

phoenix77126336i7 2600k @ 3811GTX 570 @ 732/1464/9508 GiByte DDR3 802Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AGR955026294I7 875K @ 4509HD 5870 @ 1100/13734 GiByte DDR3 1024Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

thysol26193i5-750 @ 4400HD 5870 @  1000/12504 GiByte DDR3 660Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isulk26096E8600 @ 56002x HD 5770 @ 950/1280MHz4 GiByte DDR3 747Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

enrico0125754I5 2500K @ 37132x GTX 560 850/10508 GiByte DDR3 803Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Naumo25446i7 860 @ 3906GTX470 @ 850/1700/10004 GByte DDR3 1075Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

easyrider25360Q9550 @ 43022x HD 4890 @ 980/11204 GiByte  DDR2 506Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

shoon25287i7 920 @ 40092x GTX 260 @ 640/1380/10406 GiByte DDR3 801Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DC198425199Q9650 @ 4500HD 5870 @ 990/13008    GiByte DDR2 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tomateeeee24455i7 920 @ 4305GTX 285 @ 770/1751/14054 GiByte  DDR3 615Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

D!str(+)yer24428i7 920 @ 4420GTX 285  @ 745/1600/13606 GiByte  DDR3 842Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

onkel-bill24363Q9550 @ 41652x HD 4870 @ 820/11502 GiByte DDR2 588Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

iLL-Hemmi23957i7 920 @ 40002x GTX 285 @ 702/7306 GiByte  DDR3 900Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ashtray23849Q9550 @ 4131HD 4870 X2 @ 820/9754 GiByte  DDR2 583Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PCTOM23368PII 1090T @ 4141GTX580 @ 914/1828/11118 GiByte DDR3 808Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sentinel123168I7 920 @ 4200GTX 285 @ 756/1585/13686 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

geno10623079i7 920 @ 3600HD 5870 @ 850/12006 GiByte   DDR3 720Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DorianGray22993PII 955BE @ 4202GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/11554 GiByte DDR2 410Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

45thFuchs22960PII 1090T @ 4139GTX 460 @ 950/1900/10054 GiByte DDR3 669Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

xX jens Xx22878i5 750 @ 4441GTX 275 720/1500/12304 GiByte DDR3 634Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

koe8022626PII 965 @ 40002x HD 4890 @ 1000/11008 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jan56522389955BE @ 40002x HD 5850 @ 765/11254 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ZET22358PII 955 @ 40182x HD 6870 @  950/11008 GiByte DDR3 670Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Maxpower198422288Q9550 @ 40002X HD 4870  @ 830/10004 Gibyte DDR2 471Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PhenomHawk22246PII 965 @ 40142x HD 5770 @ 1040/13004 GiByte DDR3 669Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sonntagsfahrer22197FX 8120 @ 4788HD7970 @ 925/13758 GiByte DDR3 1064Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sentinel122190i7 920 @ 4000GTX 285 @ 729/1584/13506 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

0Martin2122144PII X6 1090T @ 3763HD 5970BE @ 779/11508 GiByte DDR3 860Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

BautznerSnef22111X6 1090T @ 4010HD 5870 @ 900/13004 GiByte DDR3 867Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

heinippel22091Q9550 @ 39013x HD 3870 @ 877/11434 GiByte DDR2 459Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sonntagsfahrer22090FX 8120 @ 49022x HD 5850 @ 775/10508 GiByte DDR3 1064Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

nassa21750i5 750 @ 4200GTX 260 @ 756/1566/12694 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ole8821691PII 965 @ 38762x HD 4870 @ 857/9714 GiByte DDR3 816Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

EGThunder21679i7 920 @ 3320GTX 570 @ 732/1464/95012 GiByte DDR3 664Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

esphaglion21660X6 1090T @ 3612HD6950 (flashed) @ 880/13754 GiByte DDR3 803Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MasterSax21630i7 920 @ 3600HD 5850 725/10006 GiByte DDR3 720Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

UnnerveD21556Q9550 @ 4165GTX 260 @ 750/1500/12004 GiByte  DDR2 490Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SuEdSeE21479Q9550 @ 4004HD5870 @ 900/12004 GiByte DDR2 471Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bigdaddy20321451Q9550 @ 4106GTX 285 @ 675/1537/13504 GiByte DDR2 580Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

prost21332i7 920 @ 4000GTX 260 @ 739/1479/11546 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tequilaomega20737PII 965BE @ 3857HD5850 @ 830/12004 GiByte DDR2 543Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DanielX20553Q6600 @ 4050GTX 280 @ 783/1566/12806 GiByte  DDR2 450Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sesfontain20462i7 920 @ 3675GTX 285 @ Default6 GiByte DDR3 1050Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

heavyman20405Q9550 @ 3700HD 5870 @ 900/13004 GiByte DDR2 436Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Atze_P20328PII 955 @ 3900HD 4850 X2 @ 695/11204 GiByte  DDR2 424Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Boti26198020293PII 955 @ 3970GTX 285 @ 738/1584/12604 GiByte  DDR2 481Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

falloutboy20287Q6600 @ 40002x 8800 GT @ 721/1795/9002 GiByte  DDR2 444Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

o!m20141E8500 @ 4768GTX 260 @ 783/1566/13232 GiByte DDR2 635Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

d4rk_tr1nker20135i7 920 @ 42599800 GTX+ @ 845/2060/13806 GiByte  DDR3 608Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

cami20135E8400 @ 4250GTX 295 @ Default2 GiByte  DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HAWX19587X6 1055T @ 3710HD 5830 @ 1000/13008 GiByte DDR2 353Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Icke&Er19382PII 955 @ 3952GTX 260 @ 709/1184/15284 GiByte  DDR3 713Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Moof-19212Q9650 @ 4000GTX 260 @ 700/1510/11004 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oglogo18886Q8400 @ 3600HD 4850 X2 @ 710/10104 GiByte DDR2 450Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

S.T.R.E.L.O.K.18771Q9550 @ 3638GTX 260 @ 700/1450/12002 GiByte  DDR2 571Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

turbo718627E8400 @ 4428GTX 260² @ 682/1454/11424 Gibyte DDR2 492Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Da_Frank18572Q6600 @ 4000GTX 260² @ 720/1150/11504 GiByte  DDR2 445Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

KillerPfote18453i7 920 @ 3483HD 4890 @ 870/10504 GiByte DDR3 663Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jogibär18441E8400 @ 38562x 8800 GTS-512 @ 760/1780/10304 GiByte  DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.::ASDF::.18432Q6600 @ 3600GTX 285 @ 702/1512/12964 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

TowLy_das_Handtuch18384i5 750 @ 4013GTX 260 @ 666/1404/11508 GiByte DDR3 803Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hardztyl3r18354E8400 @ 3825HD 5850 855/11254 GiByte DDR2 425Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

labernet18266PII 955 @ 3821GTX 260 @ 723/1500/11504 GiByte  DDR2 636Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

diu_tesc_g.o.18146Q6700 @ 3450GTX 260 @ 729/1458/12424 GiByte  DDR2 431Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nike33417918E8400 @ 3995GTX 260 @ 701/1523/11004 GiByte DDR2 444Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

tonyx8617871PII 940 @ 3708GTX 260 @ 702/1451/12014 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Benny081517832PII 940 @ 3811GTX 260 @ 620/1296/10804 GiByte  DDR2 533Link         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

f3rr1s17790PII 940 @ 3716GTX 280 @ 650/1400/11502 GiByte  DDR2 536Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

chaosfett17727PII 940 @ 3535HD 5830 @ 870/11254 GiByte DDR2 539Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

theLamer17556E8500 @ 5320HD 4850 @ 850/13002 GiByte DDR3 840Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

e-freak117377Q9450 @ 3200GTX 280 @ 658/1416/12044 GiByte  DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DerMarodeur17313Q6600 @ 31282x HD 4850 @ 650/9934 GiByte DDR2 391Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

jayson17293Q6600 @ 3687GTX 260 @ 620/1380/10004 GiByte DDR2 492Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

eman8417029PII 940 @ 3515GTX 260 @ 700/1461/12664 GiByte  DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

palladium16877PII 720BE @ 3607GTX 260 @ 621/1350/9994 GiByte  DDR3 668Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

canis lupus16852PII X4 20 BE @ 3516HD 4870 @ 845/10224 GiByte DDR3 670Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tobi20916816Q9550 @ 3400GTX 260 @ 700/1480/12008 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Norsemann16810PII X4 920 @ 3500GTX 260 @ 576/1242/9994 GiByte  DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

powerkiller9416590PII 955 @ 3655HD 4870 @ 800/10054 GiByte DDR2 443Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bruce11216464Q6600 @ 3600GTX 260 @ 730/1520/11604 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

M4jestix16333E6750 @ 3640GTX 260 @ 727/1568/11754 GiByte  DDR2 546LinkLink


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zocker-timm16212Q9450 @ 3200HD 4870 @ 780/10904 GiByte  DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

schrotflinte5616090Q6600 @ 36088800 GT @ 720/1782/10954 GiByte  DDR2 601Link/td]
  [td]Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MSPCFreak15793E8500 @ 4104HD 4870 @ 775/10004 GiByte  DDR2 432Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beat8415705PII 940 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 780/9254 GiByte  DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

CloudAc15687PII 940 @ 3400HD 4870 @ 750/9004 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

recell15581Q8200 @ 2900GTX 260 @ 702/1404/11254 GiByte  DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich55815418E6700 @ 3700GTX 260 @ 714/1505/12464 GiByte DDR2 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

powerbass414495E8400 @ 40059800 GT @ 753/1828/10914 GiByte DDR2 445Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Batas14397E6750 @ 36008800 GTS @ 640/951/14824 GiByte  DDR2 440Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GamerPC13621E6750 @ 32008800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/9962 GiByte  DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Soldat081513388E6400@ 3200HD 4850 @ 725/1200 MHz4 GiByte  DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lippokratis13288E8400 @ 36008800 GT @ 715/1775/9902 GiByte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Niza12693PII 925 @ 28138800 GT @ 600/1500/9004 GiByte  DDR2 402Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chicago12175A X2 7750BE @ 33358800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/9724 GiByte DDR2 460Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

R33p3r12106PII 955 @ 3800HD 3870 @ 769/11254 GiByte DDR2 400Link
*

3DMark Vantage Rangliste:  (Es gelten die HWBot Regeln, also KEIN PhysX!!)*

Platz|PokalUsername|-Score-|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SoF61583i7 3960X @ 50753x GTX 580 @ 930/1860/10758 GiByte DDR3 1184Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey59874i7 3770k @ 60342x GTX 680 @ 1171/18228 GiByte DDR3 1040Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Agr955054187i7 980X @ 45042x HD 7970 @ 1185/15806 GiByte DDR3 901Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

51873i7 2600K @ 52012x HD 7950 @ 1100/15004 GiByte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Rheinlaender49247i7 3770K @ 4600GTX 690 @ 1168/17028 GiByte DDR3 1200Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ZÜNDELholz48369i7 980X @ 46563x GTX 480 @ 886/1771/10646 GiByte DDR3 1019Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mihapiha47851i7 980X @ 47403x GTX 480 @ 870/1740/9906 GiByte DDR3 1083Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

widder081547702i7 2600K @ 49523x GTX 570 @ 900/1800/9354 GiByte DDR3 943Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

FlasherBasher47616i7 3820 @ 50003x GTX 680 @ 1059/..../150216 GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DimensionFX45718i7 980X @ 40044x GTX 480 @ 850/1700/100012 GiByte DDR3 910Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Cook221143856i7 980X @ 44252 x GTX 580 @ 910/1820/10636 GiByte DDR3 738Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Razzor42424i5 3750 @ 47002x HD 7970 1100/142516 GiByte DDR3 1067Link                         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MrHide39653i7 960 @ 45002x HD 5970 @ 850/12056 GiByte DDR3 900Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

V!PeR35267i7 980XE @ 42562x GTX 480 @ 830/1660/96012 GiByte DDR3 668Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Masterchief7934862i7 2600K @ 5023HD 5970 @ 965/10008 GiByte DDR3 937Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sylarnbg32793i7 930 @ 40002x GTX 480 @ 825/1650/10006 GiByte DDR 762Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zaucher32254i7 920 @ 37703x GTX 480 @ 726/1451/9504 GiByte DDR3 718Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kreids31272i7 860 @ 42002x GTX 470 @ 850/1700/9516 GiByte DDR3 600Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Micha-Stylez30829i7 920 @ 44623x GTX 275 @ 725/1522/12426 GiByte DDR3 850Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

veteran30110i7 3770K @ 4001GTX 580 @ 920/1840/102516 Gibyte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Speedoo28768i7 980x @ 48022X GTX 285 @ 730/1640/14006 GiByte DDR3 1019Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u2227633W3540 @ 4600HD 4870X2 @ 830/9806 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Naix27612i7 860 @ 4020GTX 580 @ 943/1886/10028 GiByte DDR3 766Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Cash27359i7 920 @ 39002x HD5870 @ 850/12006 GiByte DDR3 977Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dancop27175W3520 @ 45602x HD 4870X2 @ 800/9506 GiByte DDR3 870Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chrisch27174PII X6 1055T @ 42002x GTX 470 850/1700/18004  GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Forti26946i5 760 @ 42002x GTX 470 @ 750/1500/8374 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PCGHGS26089X6 1055T @ 3965GTX 670 @ 1059/15028 GiByte DDR3 813Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sonntagsfahrer25987FX 8120 @ 47882x HD 5850 @ 775/10508 GiByte DDR3 1064Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DC198425680i5 2500k @ 5000GTX 570 @ 900/1800/10506 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PCTOM24774PII 1090T @ 4141GTX580 @ 900/1799/11118 GiByte DDR3 808Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

BigBudOne24612i7 920 @ 40952x GTX 285 @ 721/1621/13866 GiByte DDR3 1170Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

iLL-Hemmi24543i7 920 @ 40002x GTX 285 @ 702/7306 GiByte DDR3 900Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schrotti24294i7 860 @ 4214GTX 480 @ 915/1830/10254 GiByte DDR3 803Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

streega23125i5 760 @ 4678GTX 470 @ 1002/2004/10544 GiByte DDR3 850Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

CrSt3r23077i7 920 @ 38002x GTX 285 @  701/1510/13006 GiByte DDR3 760Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PLEEZEFRAGME22928i5 2500k @ 5101GTX 560TI @ 1050/2100/10008 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

phoenix77122664i7 920 @ 3800GTX 570 @ 775/1549/9506 GiByte DDR3 905Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

0Martin2122578X6 1090T @ 3763HD 5970 @ 779MHz/1150MHz8 GiByte DDR3 860Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

smatter24466i7 2600K @ 4500GTX 480 @ 840/1680/11098 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

xChristian7922428i5 2500k @ 4702HD 5870 @ 975/12808 GiByte DDR3 934Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

veteran22376i7 920 @ 3800GTX 580 @ 880/1760/10756 GiByte DDR3 570Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

nassa21737i5 750 @ 4200GTX 470 @ 915/1830/10508 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

darkslide21627i7 930 @ 3522GTX 570 @ 732/1464/9506 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

chillinmitch21536i7 920 @ 4242HD 5850 @ 1045/12406  GiByte DDR3 808Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der8auer21358QX9650 @ 48992x 9800 GX2 @ 755/1850/11402 GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

EGThunder21292i7 920 @ 3320GTX 570 @ 732/1464/95012 GiByte DDR3 664Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Naumo21202i7 860 @ 3906GTX 470 @ 850/1700/10004 GiByte DDR3 1075Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ZET21116PII 955 @ 40182x HD 6870  950/11008 GiByte DDR3 670Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chrisch20848i5 750 @ 43122 x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/11502 GiByte DDR3 1078Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

shoon20529i7 920 @ 40092x GTX 260 @ 640/1380/10406 GiByte DDR3 801Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

thysol19845i5 750 @ 4400HD 5870 @ 1000/12504 GiByte DDR3 660Link         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

belle19594i5 2500K @ 4200HD 6870 @ 990/11758 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MasterSax19325i7 920 @ 3600HD 5850 @ 951/12036 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DorianGray19275PII 955BE @ 4202GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/11554 GiByte DDR2 410Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

0Martin2119165PII 965BE @ 3780HD 5970 @ 817/12188 GiByte DDR3 700link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

esphaglion19093X6 1090T @ 3612HD6950 (flashed) @ 880/13754 GiByte DDR3 803Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ü5019026Q9650 @ 40322x HD 4850X2  @ 700 /10454 GiByte DDR2 448Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

easyrider18868Q9550 @ 43012x HD 4890 @ 980/11374 GiByte DDR2 506Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Boti26198018864PII 955BE @ 38752x GTX 285 @ 704/1512/13004 GiByte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bigdaddy20318746X6 1055T @ 3813GTX 470 @ 810/1620/9504 GiByte DDR3 545Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

45thFuchs18589PII 1090T @ 4139GTX 460 @ 940/1880/10204 GiByte DDR3 669Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

glx18430i7 860 @ 2800GTX 295 @  617/1330/10534 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PhenomHawk17981PII 965 @ 40142x HD 5770 @ 1040/13004 GiByte DDR3 669Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

onkel-bill17442Q9550 @ 41652x HD 4870 @ 800/11002 GiByte DDR2 588Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SuEdSeE17306Q9550 @ 4004HD5870 @ 900/12004 GiByte DDR2 471Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

falloutboy16800Q6600 @ 36002x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/11078 GiByte DDR2 450Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

heavyman16752Q9550 @ 3700HD 5870 @ 900/13004 GiByte DDR2 436Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

recell16749Q9550 @ 31872x GTX 260 @ 702/1136/14054 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HAWX16011X6 1055T @ 3710HD5830 @ 1000/13008 GiByte DDR2 353Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

TH198415766PII 955BE @ 36002x HD 5770 @ 850/12004 GiByte DDR3 669Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

D!str(+)yer15415W3520 @ 4462GTX 285 @ 755/1600/13706 GiByte DDR3 850Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tomateeeee15121i7 920 @ 4200GTX 285 @ 770/1751/14056 GiByte DDR3 600Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

19master9414519i5 750 @ 2666(TM)HD 5850 @ 765/11254 GiByte DDR3 664Link                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

StrikerofDeath13274i7 920 @ 3507GTX 260 @ 759/1522/12116 GiByte DDR3 702Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hardztyl3r13140E8400 @ 3825HD 5850 855/11254 GiByte DDR2 425Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GrafGarfield12589PI 9850 @ 32002x HD 4870 @ 800/10504 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.::ASDF::.12526Q6600 @ 3600GTX 285 @ 702/1512/12964 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

e-freak12273i7 920 @ 3507GTX 280 @ 602/1296/11076 GiByte DDR3 702Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Moof-12118Q9650 @ 4000GTX 260 @ 700/1510/11004 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

god-of-snow12004Q9550 @ 3553GTX 260 @ 720/1475/12154 GiByte DDR2 500Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isulk11968i5 750 @ 4410HD 5770 @ 970/13014 GiByte DDR3 840Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Benny081511963PII 940 @ 3711GTX 260 @ 657/1374/11454 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ccejka11700X6 1090T @ 4100HD 5770 @ 910/13504 GiByte DDR2 410Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

labernet11626PII 955 @ 3821GTX 260 @ 723/1500/11504 GiByte DDR2 636Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bruce11211474Q6600 @ 3600GTX 260 @ 730/1520/11604 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

TowLy_das_Handtuch11349i5 750 @ 3267GTX 260 @ 666/1404/11508 GiByte DDR3 653Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

WICEGeneral11269PII 940 @ 3314GTX 275 @ 633/1404/11614 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tobi20910934Q9550 @ 3400GTX 260 @ 700/1450/12008 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DanielX10918Q6600 @ 4050HD 4870 @ 880/11004 GiByte DDR2 540Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

canis lupus10826PII X4 20 @ 3416HD 4870 @ 845/10304 GiByte DDR3 670Linkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-vantage-10508.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tuneup10525Q6600 @ 2801GTX260 @ 696/1430/12684 GiByte DDR2 332Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zocker-timm10148Q9450 @ 3200HD 4870 @ 780/10904 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ac3l3ss10017i7 920 @ 2675HD 4870 @ Default6 GiByte DDR3 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beat849687PII 940 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 780/9254 GiByte DDR2 533Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich5589077E6700 @ 3600GTX 260 @ 702/1480/12044 GiByte DDR2 360Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Legacyy8295E6750 @ 3000HD 4870 @ 840/11804 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

powerbass46671E8400 @ 40059800 GT @ 753/1828/10914 GiByte DDR2 445Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GamerPC6221E6750 @ 32008800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/9962 GiByte DDR2 400Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chicago5772X2 7750BE @ 32488800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/9724 GiByte DDR2 464Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ThugAngel875743Q8200 @ 3000HD 4890 @ 875/9754 GiByte DDR2 536Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

R33p3r5201PII 955 @ 3800HD 3870 @   769/11254 GiByte DDR2 400Link
*

letztes Update*


RanglisteDatum 3DMark 200512.09.20133DMark 200612.09.20133DMark Vantage12.09.2013
(V.1.2.0)​


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Dezember 2009)

Testlauf des Unigine Heaven(DX11) Benchmarks

Aktuelle Version und Erläuterung zu den Regeln(wichtig!) gibt's im einzellnen nochmal *HIER 
>Download* (_HWBOT Unigine Heaven Benchmark v1.0.3_)

Zum einfacheren Verständnis hier mal ein regulärer Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(die Markierungen verdeutlichen nochmals, um welche Aplikation es sich handelt, was ausgeführt werden und was angezeigt werden sollte)
*

Unigine Heaven (DX11):*

Platz|PokalUsername|-Score-|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

5144.11i7 2600K @ 52012x HD 7950 @ 1100/15004 GiByte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

FlasherBasher4887.13i7 3820 @ 46803x GTX680 @ 1232/..../187016 GiByte DDR3 960Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey4566.41i7 3770K @ 47422x GTX 680 @ 1209/..../18228 GiByte DDR3 673Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

widder08153386.76i7 2600K @ 49523x GTX 570 @ 940/1879/10024 GiByte DDR3 943Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sonntagsfahrer2321.80FX 8120 @ 4788HD 7970 @ 1250/15508 GiByte DDR3 1064Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Killer1961876.35i5 3570K @ 4200GTX 670 @ 1169/..../155216 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PCTOM1729.73PII 1090T @ 4200GTX 580 @ 896/1792/11528 GiByte DDR3 800Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HashWorks1365.00i7 2600K @ 4524GTX 580 @ 815/1630/10268 GiByte DDR3 938Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

smatter1337.74i7 2600K @ 4500GTX 480 @ 840/1680/21098 GiByte DDR3 800Link

*
3D Mark 11 (**Performance):*

Platz|PokalUsername|-Score-|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz| Screenshot-Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

True Monkey19691i7 3770k @ 60342x GTX 680 @ 1209/18388 GiByte DDR3 1040Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Flasherbasher18855i7 3820 @ 45003x GTX 680 @ 1202/175216 GiByte DDR3 1000Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blechdesigner


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

17740i7 2600K @ 52012x HD 7950 @ 1100/15004 GiByte DDR3 1067Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

66BS17568i7 3770K @ 46002x GTX 680 @ 1140/15758 GiByte DDR3 1200Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

streetjumper1611765i7 2600K @ 5100HD 7970 @ 1200/17508 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

darkslide9798i5 3570K @ 40042x GTX 570 @ 732/1464/95016 GiByte DDR3 667Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PCGHGS8487X6 1055T @ 3965GTX 670 @ 1059/15028 GiByte DDR3 813Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DorianGray5182PII 955BE @ 4202GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/11554 GiByte DDR2 410Link

*
letztes Update*


RanglisteDatum Unigine Heaven(DX11)12.09.20133D Mark 11 (Performance)12.09.2013
(V.1.2.0)​


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2009)

Danke nochmal, dass du es übernimmst


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Dezember 2009)

Kein Problem, sehr gerne doch 

Und wenn ich täglich vorbeischaue (und ein Update mache, wenn sich was tut), sollte es auch nicht sehr viel arbei werden(alleine) 

PS: ich habe jetzt (hast bestimmt schon gesehen) die "letztes Update" -Tabelle eingeführt, damit jeder sehen kann wann das geschehen ist


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, ist ein nettes Feature 

Na dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Dezember 2009)

*[How-To]-Post (Schema)*

So sieht im Bestfall ein Post zu einem Ergebnis aus:

3D Mark 2006|Blechdesigner|19386|i7 860 @ 3300|GTX 275 @ 650/1475/1200|4 GiByte DDR3 900|Link


*Erläuterung*(Post in 7 Schritten)*:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.* Der Benchmark:

Die Schreibweise des Benchmark ist eigtl. egal, Hauptsache es ist ersichtlich um welchen es sich handelt.
Zum Bsp.: *3DMark*; *3D Mark*; *3D 06* ...

*2.* Der Username:

Hier schreibt ihr euren Usernamen (bitte richtig) hin, mehr nicht.
Zum Bsp: *Blechdesigner*

*3.* Die Punkte/das Ergebnis:

Genauso wie euren Usernamen, schreibt hier hier einfach das Ergebnis bzw. die erreichten Punke hin.
Zum Bsp: *12560*; *20050*

*4.* Der Prozessor + Takt:

Eine kurze und knappe Angabe um Welchen Prozessor es sich handelt zB. i7 920 oder PII 955 genügt.
Bei der Taktangabe bitte den gesammten Takt ohne MHz/GHz und ohne Kommastellen angeben (ab 0,5 wird aufgerundet, was darunter liegt wird abgerundet)
So sollte es dann aussehen: 
*i7 920 @ 3500* oder *PII 955 @ 3800* (bitte die Leerzeichen und @ beachten)

*5.* Die Grafikkarte + Takt:

Eine kurze und knappe Angabe um welche Grafikkarte es sich handelt zB. GTX 285 oder HD 5850 genügt.
Bei der Taktangabe bitte die einzelnen Taktraten ohne MHz/GHz und ohne Kommastellen angeben (ab 0,5 wird aufgerundet, was darunter liegt wird abgerundet)
So sollte es dann aussehen: 
*GTX 285 @ 700/1700/1300* oder *HD 5850 @ 1000/1100* (bitte die Leerzeichen, @ und Schrägstrich beachten)
*[*bei Nvidia Karten darauf achten das der Shadertakt in der Mitte steht*]*

*6.* Der Arbeitsspeicher + Takt:

Hier reicht es einfach das anzugeben was euch CPU-Z(unter dem Reiter Memory) anzeigt, 
nur das ihr drauf achtet das aus zB. 4096 MBytes -> 4 GiByte wird und naturlich alles ohne der Angabe von MHz u. Timmings erfolgt.
(auf- und abgerundet wird genauso, wie oben schon erwähnt)
So sollte das dann aussehen: 
*4 GiByte DDR2 400* oder *4 GiByte DDR3 667*

*7.* Der Link zum Screenshot/Bild:

Bitte achtet hier darauf das es so geschrieben wird: *Link* (und das der Link auch zum Screenshot/Bild führt)


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes How-To  
Vielleicht kannst das ja in einen Spoiler in den ersten Post oder so setzen, damit man es sofort sieht


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Dezember 2009)

Danke, habe es jetzt oben drinn 

Ich hoffe die Liste wird wieder festgepinnt, immerhin ist es euer Verdienst u. eure Arbeit (die ich nur weiterführen darf)


----------



## koe80 (19. Dezember 2009)

update:

3DMark06|koe80| 21472|PhenomII 955 @ 3,8GHz|2x 4890 Toxic 1030/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|Link


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

3DMark06|ole88| 21691 |PhenomII 965 @ 3,88GHz|2x 4870  857/971|4 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

Eine frage  werd ich mit dem hier auch in die liste aufgenommen ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Dezember 2009)

Nein, du hast anscheinend PhysX an  
Anders könnte ich mir diese abnorm hohe GPU Score nicht erklären. Aber der test ist ja anscheinend eh zwischendurch abgestürzt oder so.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

nö der hat schön alle Tests durchgelaufen , auser die wo nur diese farben kommen die hab ich deaktiviert. PhysX ist aus, denn ich hab kp wo man das einschaltet. ich hab ja eh kein PhysX.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Dezember 2009)

*@koe80*

Im Ansatz ist der Post schon richtig, aber achtet bei den Grafikkarten und vorallem bei den Speicherangaben auf die Bezeichnung(en) 

*@ole88*

Hier genau das gleiche!
Und zusätzlich sollte die Auflösung des Benchmark zu sehen sein. 
(habe es aber trotzdem eingetragen, sollte aber nicht zur Gewohnheit werden) 

*@Alle*

Bitte den ersten Post bezüglich der Regeln und das [How-To] beachten. Danke.

*@LOGIC*

Nette Einzel-Scores(vor allem GPU), aber ohne gülltiges Ergebnis kein Eintrag. (Auch hier bitte gleiches wie Oben beachten!)

Und falls der GPU Score mit deiner Karte aus der Sig zustande gekommen ist, würde ich mir langsam Gedanken machen  KLICK (HWBOT WORLD RECORDS)

*@Masterchief79*

PhysX mit einer Radeon (ATI/AMD) ist mir neu, und wenn profitiert ja nur der CPU Score an der Sache und das daraus resultierende Endergebnis


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

Jo aber ohne richtigem ergebniss kein Welt Rekord


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

hmm ok ka hat sich wohl davor geschoben, aber ist so gültig?


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Dezember 2009)

^^Jepp, ist schon in der Liste  (Platz 24)


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> (habe es aber trotzdem eingetragen, sollte aber nicht zur Gewohnheit werden)


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

guut, leider komm ich nicht über 22... is echt nervig


----------



## koe80 (20. Dezember 2009)

hmm okay.

ich hab es extra kopiert und dann alles nacheinander eingetragen.

auflösung angeben?

okay aber ist die nicht eh standard? 1024x1280. kann da eh nix weiter ändern.

aber ich werde mich demnächst daran halten und mir nochmal alles genau durch lesen.

vielen dank für den hinweis und das du die werte trotzdem angenommen hast.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

schaffst du mehr als diese punkte oder kratzt du schon am oberen leistungsende?


----------



## Aerron (20. Dezember 2009)

3DMark03|Aerron|81398|E5300@3900Mhz|2XHD4830@700/1000|2Gybit DDR3600 Link


----------



## Aerron (20. Dezember 2009)

Hier sollte eigenlich ein Ergebnis  von 3Dmark 05 hin nur  lief der grade mit schnitt 30 FPS  da schein was mit meiner Version und Win 7 nicht hin zu hauen !

gruß Aerron


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

ist der 03er anderst?


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Dezember 2009)

*@Aerron*

Schau dir mal DAS genau an  (und wie es in der Liste steht)

Im Zweifel kopiert es doch einfach aus dem [How-To] (und setzt euren Benchmark, Punkte, Usernamen, Prozessor+Takt, Grafikkarte+Takt, RAM+Takt und Link hinein)


----------



## Aerron (20. Dezember 2009)

So besser ? Man da muste ich erst mal nachlesen wie man so einen link erstellt 





Gruß Aerron


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Dezember 2009)

Hey, das Ergebnis ist schon in der Liste (den Link habe ich schon selbst gesetzt) 

Dein Post:
3DMark03|Aerron|81398|E5300@3900Mhz|2XHD4830@700/1000|2GB DDR3PC1280 Link

Und so sollte es im Bestfall aussehen:
3DMark03|Aerron|81398|E5300 @ 3900|2x HD 4830 @ 700/1000|2 GiByte DDR3 600|Link

Es sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten, die aber eine große Auswirkung haben können:
Wenn hier mal wieder richtig die Post abgehen sollte und angenommen nur 10 User bis zu 6 Ergebnisse posten, 
die ich dann in die Listen aufnehme und bei denen ich noch die Hälfte korrigieren muss, erhöht sich meine Arbeitszeit dafür ungemein 
Deshalb auch auf Schreibweisen u. Lehrzeichen achten, weniger Arbeit für mich und schnelleres auftauchen in den Listen für euch


----------



## jayson (25. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein ergebnis..

3DMark06|jayson|17293|Q6600 @ 3687|260GTX @ 620/1000/1380 |4 GiByte DDR2 478|Link

würde mich freuen, in die liste aufgenommen zu werden... das ergebnis für den vantage folgt...


----------



## latinoramon (29. Dezember 2009)

3DMARK06|LatinoRamon|27.863|AMD Phenom 2 940 Black @ 5,0 GHz|9800GX2 850/1200/2100| 4GiByte DDR2 1066 MHz| ORB LINK


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Dezember 2009)

^^Hmm, schau dir mal wie es jetzt in der Liste steht (Platz 9) so sollte es aussehen (ohne GHz u. MHz) und das nächste Mal nicht vergessen **Update** hinzuschreiben


----------



## Miracle Man (31. Dezember 2009)

So, würde auch gerne aufgenommen werden.

3DMark03|Miracle Man|46051|Phenom II 940 @ 3000|4870 @ 600/1024|4GiByte DDR2 400


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2010)

Wie wärs eigentlich mit dem PC Mark 05?


----------



## jayson (1. Januar 2010)

ich denke mal, weil es keiner reiner grafik-bench ist..


----------



## heavyman (3. Januar 2010)

Soooo ich will auch rein 

3D Mark 2006|heavyman|20405|Q9550 @ 3700|HD 5870 @ 900/1300|4GiByte DDR2 436|Link

3D Mark Vantage|heavyman|16752|Q9550 @ 3700|HD 5870 @ 900/1300|4GiByte DDR2 436|Link

MfG Marcel


----------



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2010)

Aquamark|mihapiha|336957|i7 975 XE @ 4,77 GHz|2x HD 5870 @ 1015/1320 MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1060 MHz|Link

3DMark 01|mihapiha|84609|i7 975 XE @ 4,66 GHz|2x HD 5870 @ 900/1300 MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1035 MHz|Link

3DMark 03|mihapiha|131725|i7 920 @ 4,42 GHz|2x HD 5870 @ 1015/1310 MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1050 MHz|Link

3DMark 05|mihapiha|40590|i7 975 XE @ 4,66 GHz|2x HD 5870 @ 900/1300 MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1035 MHz|Link

 3DMark 06|mihapiha|32894|i7 975XE @ 4,77 GHz|2x HD 5870 @ 900/1300 MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1060 MHz|Link

 3DMark Vantage|mihapiha|30452|i7 975XE @ 4,77 GHz|2x HD 5870 @ 1017/1320 MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1060 MHz|Link

Hier mal meine Top Resultate. Ich hoffe ich habe alle richtig eingegeben

Edit:

Habe die Resultate aktualisiert! Wie oft werden eigentlich diese internen Listen auf den neuesten Stand gebracht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2010)

So, von mir gab's denn mal ein **Update** der Listen


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2010)

Hm der Thread ist immer noch nicht sticky? Warte mal kurz... hab nen Mod angeschrieben 
EDIT: Bitteschön


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2010)

Danke schön, echt super


----------



## ATB (9. Januar 2010)

Möchte auch rein 

3DMark06|DerMarodeur|17313|Q6600 @ 3127|2x HD 4850 @ 650/993|4 GiByte DDR2 780|Link


----------



## koe80 (11. Januar 2010)

*update:*


3DMark06|koe80|22626|PII 965 @ 4000|2x HD 4890 @ 1000/1100|8 GiByte DDR3 667|Link


ich weiß das bild ist ziemlich klein. im falschen format gespeichert. nächstesmal pass ich besser auf.


----------



## splmann (14. Januar 2010)

Aquamark|splmann|377400|W3540 @ 5300|GTX280 SLI @ 710/1528/1214|6 GiByte DDR3 921|Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorphee (22. Januar 2010)

*Update*
3DMark06|leorphee|24682|Q9650 @ 4411|HD5870 @ 1058/1308|4 GiByte DDR 575|Link

Das Bild im Link ist größer, da kann man mehr erkennen, als dieses im Anhang.


----------



## mihapiha (29. Januar 2010)

3DMark Vantage|mihapiha|30452|i7 975XE @ 4,31 GHz|3x HD 5870 @ 1010/1310 MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1006 MHz|Link


----------



## powerbass4 (1. Februar 2010)

...mal ein Beitrag von mir....

3DMark06|powerbass4|14393|E8400 @ 4005|GF 9800GT @ 738/1792/1091|4 GiByte DDR2 445|Link


^^in der 3DMark06 Liste sind die letzten Einträge nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge; >>GamerPC, ich558, Soldat0815<<
(und davor ich...)


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis und in der Liste bist du jetzt auch schon drinn 

@mihapiha

Der Link funktioniert leider nicht (in deinem Post), setzt den mal bitte neu


----------



## powerbass4 (3. Februar 2010)

so.... Nachschuuubb....

3DMark Vantage|powerbass4|6671|E8400 @ 4005|9800GT @ 753/1828/1091|4 GiByte DDR2 445|Link

und

*Update*
3DMark06|powerbass4|14495|E8400 @ 4005|9800GT @ 753/1828/1091|4 GiByte DDR2 445|Link


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Februar 2010)

3D Mark06|Agr9550|24376|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 5870 @ 900/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 800| Link


3D Vantage|Agr9550|18413|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 5870 @ 900/1300 |4 GiByte DDR3 800| Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2010)

^^Mache es mal bitte nochmal(Ändere einfach den Post) und lese dier DAS mal vorher durch  
(ich brauch schon jeden einzeln [das Bild ist egal wenn beide drauf sind] und bitte bitte keine Farbe in der Schrift)

*Als Tipp:* kopiere alternativ meine Zeile u. trage einfach deine Werte etc. ein


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Februar 2010)

Sollte nun passen


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> Sollte nun passen


Nö, immer noch nicht 


Agr9550 schrieb:


> 3D Mark06 |Agr9550| 24376 points |core i5 750 @ 4000mhz |HD 5870 (900/1300) |4 gb Geil Evo one 800mhz| Link
> *3D Mark06|Agr9550|24376|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 5870 @ 900/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 800| Link*
> 
> 3D Vantage |Agr9550|18413 points |core i5 750 @ 4000mhz |HD 5870 (900/1300) |4 gb Geil Evo one 800mhz| Link
> *3D Vantage|Agr9550|18413|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 5870 @ 900/1300 |4 GiByte DDR3 800| Link*


So sollte es aussehen (so wie im [How-To]) keine MHz, keine Marken, keine Lehrzeichen(vor und nach dem wagerechten Strich[|]) und keine Klammern


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Februar 2010)

3DMark06|Bigdaddy203|21451|Q9550 @ 4106|GTX285 @ 675/1350|4 GiByte DDR2 580|LINK

3DMark05|Bigdaddy203|26182|Q9550 @ 4106|GTX285 @ 675/1350|4 GiByte DDR2 580|LINK


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Februar 2010)

Eine Unterteilung in Single - GPU/CPU wäre mehr als sinnvoll.

3DMark06|sentinel1|22190|I7-920@4000|GTX285@729/1584/1350|6 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Februar 2010)

*Update:*

3D Mark06|Agr9550|25378|i5 750 @ 4200|HD 5870 @ 900/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|LINK


3D Vantage|Agr9550|18652|i5 750 @ 4200|HD 5870 @ 900/1300 |4 GiByte DDR3 1000|LINK


----------



## Niza (9. Februar 2010)

Aquamark|Niza|137806|PII X4 925 @ 2813|8800GT @ 600/1500/900|4 GiByte  DDR2 402 Link

3D Mark 06|Niza|12693|PII X4 925 @ 2813|8800GT @ 600/1500/900|4 GiByte  DDR2 402 Link


----------



## geno106 (11. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06| geno106 | 23079 | i7 920 @ 3600 | HD 5870 @ 850/1200 |6 GiByte   DDR3 720 | Link

bitte hinzufügen  danke! 

ist die Leistung okay so?


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (13. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 01 | TowLy_das_Handtuch | 45898 | i5 750 @ 3266 | 260 GTX @ 770 / 1290 | 8GiByte DDR3 653 | Link​ 
3D Mark 03 | TowLy_das_Handtuch | 36310 | i5 750 @ 3266 | 260 GTX @ 770 / 1290 | 8GiByte DDR3 653 | Link

3D Mark 05 | TowLy_das_Handtuch | 25190 | i5 750 @ 3266 | 260 GTX @ 770 / 1290 |  8GiByte DDR3 653 | Link

**update**​ 
3D Mark 06 | TowLy_das_Handtuch | 17249 | i5 750 @ 3266 | 260 GTX @ 770 / 1290 |   8GiByte DDR3 653 | Link

3D Vantage | TowLy_das_Handtuch | 11349 | i5 750 @ 3266 | 260 GTX @ 770 /  1290 |   8GiByte DDR3 653 | Link


----------



## Carvahall (14. Februar 2010)

SO hab mal mein Notebook an die Spitze getrieben. Hab den Score leider nur in Result.xml da irgendetwas fehlgeschlagen ist.

3DMark06 | Carvahall | 7943 | T6400 @ 2000 | Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4650 @ 750/950 | 4 GB Samsung DDR2-800 |  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=192346&stc=1&d=1266150276


----------



## maxpower1984 (15. Februar 2010)

Mal ne DUmme frage wie kann ich nen Link anfügen?


----------



## maxpower1984 (15. Februar 2010)

3DMark06|Maxpower1984|22288|Q9550@4000Mhz|2XHD4870@830/1000|4Gybit DDR2 471 http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/maxpower1984-albums-alles-2565-picture35241-pcgh.html


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Februar 2010)

^^Ist keine dumme Frage, selbst paar eingesessene Mitglieder wissen das manchmal garnicht 

KLICK (da sollte alles stehen und falls noch Fragen sind einfach fragen )

[Ich habe ja schon die 2000 überschritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## maxpower1984 (15. Februar 2010)

Danke. 
wenn mans erstmal weiß ist es ja nicht so Schwer


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Februar 2010)

**update**​3DMark03|TowLy_das_Handtuch|37666|i5-750 @ 4013|260GTX 666/1404/1150|8   GiByte DDR3 803|Link
 
3DMark05|TowLy_das_Handtuch|28705|i5-750 @ 4013|260GTX 666/1404/1150|8  GiByte DDR3 803|Link
 
3DMark06|TowLy_das_Handtuch|18384|i5-750 @ 4013|260GTX 666/1404/1150|8 GiByte DDR3 803|Link


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2010)

**Neue HW** kA ob das unter **Update** oder **Neu** fällft

3DMark05|ich558|20841|E6700 @ 3600|GTX260 BE @ 702/1480/1204|4 GiByte DDR2 800|Link

3DMark06|ich558|14867|E6700 @ 3600|GTX260 BE @ 714/1535/1235|4 GiByte DDR2 800|Link

Man beachte beim 05 und 06er wie sehr hier meine CPU limitiert vor allem im Vergleich zu TowLy_das_Handtuch

3DMarkVantage|ich558|9077|E6700 @ 3600|GTX260 BE @ 702/1480/1204|4 GiByte DDR2 800|Link


----------



## jayson (3. März 2010)

sry fehlpost.kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## chillinmitch (3. März 2010)

3DmarkVantage|chillinmitch|20358|i7920 @ 4283|HD 5850 @ 1033/1206|4 GiByte DDR3 612|Link

habs mal aktualisiert , weils ja eh noch nicht in der liste war.
gruss, micha.


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2010)

**Update**

3DMark06|ich558|15418|E6700 @ 3700|GTX260 BE @ 714/1505/1246|4 GiByte DDR2 800|Link


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

3DMark06|Bl4cKH4wK|28203|i7 920 @4200|HD 5970 @ 854/1257|6 GiByte DDR3 600|Link
 
mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. März 2010)

^^Wie jetzt 3D Mark 06 in *1024x768*? Du weißt schon das die standard Auflösung für den Benchmark *1280x1024* ist. 
Aber keine Angst bei deiner Karte sollte das fast keinen Unterschied machen


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

ach fu stimmt :O ich mach morgen nochmal xD


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (18. März 2010)

3DMark06|Bl4cKH4wK|28228|i7 920 @4346|HD 5970 @ 725/1000|6 GiByte DDR3  621|Link

So habs jetzt auf 1280x1024 nun ist aber iwie die ******* das sich meine Grafikkarte nach start des Benches wieder zurücktaktet <.< ich werd mal im oc Forum nen Thread erstellen aber vorher google ich nochmal. Dies ist also ohne GPU OC nur CPU.

Edit: Sry 4 doppelpost hab nicht gesehn das der letzte von mir war <.< der hierdrüber kann geköscht werden


----------



## maxpower1984 (19. März 2010)

Ich steh nich in der Liste vom 3DMark06 hab ich was Falsch gemacht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2010)

Ich hatte deinen Post nicht gesehen, da es ein Doppelpost war (ist wohl beim letzten Update untergegangen).
Jetzt bist aber drinn


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. März 2010)

so mache auch mal mit.


3DmarkVantage|0Martin21|19165|P2 X4 965 @ 3780|HD 5970 @ 817/1218|8 GiByte DDR3 700|link


ich muß noch mal ein wenig basteln und auf Wasser um bauen dann geht noch mehr.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (20. März 2010)

Bin auch dabei Ende des Monats auf Wasser umzusteigen dann gpu duell  gogo


----------



## Folding@Home (21. März 2010)

3D Mark 03|Folding@Home| 72703 |Intel Core i5-750@2809MHz 
|Radeon HD 5870 850/850/1200 |4GB DDR3 1333|


----------



## mihapiha (2. April 2010)

3DMark Vantage|mihapiha|34547|i7 975XE @ 4,31 GHz|3x HD 5870 @ 1015/1315  MHz|6GiByte DDR3 1006 MHz|Link


----------



## DeaD-A1m (3. April 2010)

3Dmark Vantage | DeaD-A1m |15680 | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @3,9 GHz|XFX GTX280 XXX | 8GiByte DDR2 1066

Halli hallo!! Ich habe die beiden cpu-z vom ram und vom mainboard nachtraecglcih hinzugefügt da ich sie beim ersten screenshot vergessen hatte, ist das schlimm?
MfG DeaD-A1m


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. April 2010)

^^Hey leider darfst du den Bench nochmal machen (wenn du magst u. in die Liste willst) 


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Es gelten die Regeln vom Hwbot. *Kein PhysX!* Die Ergebnisse sind ungültig und werden nicht in der Liste geführt.


Quelle: Seite1 -> Regeln


----------



## chillinmitch (8. April 2010)

Update

3DmarkVantage|chillinmitch|21536|i7 920 @ 4242|HD 5850 @ 1045/1240|6  GiByte DDR3 808|link


----------



## SuEdSeE (9. April 2010)

3DMark06|SuEdSeE|21479|Q9550 @ 4004|HD5870 @ 900/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 471|link


----------



## SuEdSeE (9. April 2010)

3DMarkVantage|SuEdSeE|17306|Q9550 @ 4004|HD5870 @ 900/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 471|link


----------



## R33p3r (10. April 2010)

*3DMark03 |R33p3r|35650|PII 955 @ 3800|3870** @ **769/1125|4 GB DDR2 400| Link

**3Dmark05 |R33p3r|21528|**PII 955 @ 380**0|**3870** @ ** 769/1125|4 GB DDR2 400| Link

**3DMark06  |R33p3r|12106|PII 955 @ 3800|3870** @ **769/1125|4 GB DDR2 400| Link

**3DVantage |R33p3r|5201|**PII 955 @ 380**0|**3870 **@ **  769/1125|4 GB DDR2 400| Link*


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2010)

3DMark06 | BautznerSnef |11352| AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400 @ 3035 MHz | HD4850 @ 780 MHz/1140 MHz | 2 GiByte DDR1 202,3 MHz | Link

schon was älter


----------



## thysol (10. April 2010)

3DMarkVantage | thysol |19845| Intel Core i5-750 @ 4400 MHz |  HD5870 @ 1000 MHz/1250 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR3 660MHz |


----------



## thysol (11. April 2010)

3DMark06 | thysol |26193| Intel Core i5-750 @ 4400 MHz |  HD5870 @  1000 MHz/1250 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR3 660MHz |


----------



## Perseus88 (15. April 2010)

3DMark06 | Perseus88 | 18494 | AMD 965BE @ 4.0Ghz | GTX 260 - 216 core @ 700/1510/1100 | 4GB DDR2 800 |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-benchbilder-2867-picture41532-3d-06-oc.html


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2010)

^^Sorry, aber so etwas kann ich garnicht übernehmen  ^^Danke, für's umändern/editieren 

Ich bitte darum, an die jenigen, die in die Liste wollen, oder ein paar Updates machen:

*!- die erste Seite zu beachten -!
-> Regeln zu lesen
-> und das [How-To]-Post (Schema) zu lesen*

Danke 

(es erleichtert mir ungemein die Arbeit[Update der Listen] und ihr seid dann auch schneller drin )


----------



## nassa (30. April 2010)

3DMarkVantage | nassa |12048| Intel Core2Quad Q6600 G0 @ 3546 MHz | GTX 260 @ 783/1620/1269 Mhz | 8 GiByte DDR2 493MHz |


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Mai 2010)

Tante Edit:


Update 

3DMarkVantage | Agr9550 |20537| Intel Core i5-750 @ 4493 MHz | HD5870 @ 969 MHz/1343 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR3 660MHz | 836MHz | Link


----------



## glx (10. Mai 2010)

3DMarkVantage|glx|18430|Core i7 860 @ 2800|GTX 295 @  617/1330/1053|4 GiBytes DDR3 800|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2010)

So, *UPDATE* 

Aber bitte ärgert mich doch nicht mit den MHz (die sollen nirgens im Post auftauchen) 

@glx

vorzüglich, genauso darf es aussehen


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Mai 2010)

Bin ich blind, oder sind in der Tat noch keine GTX 4xx Karten in den Ranglisten vertreten ?  Dann wird's aber so langsam Zeit.


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Mai 2010)

update

3D 06|sentinel1|23168|I7-920 @ 4200|285GTX @ 756/1585/1368|6 GiByte DDR3 800|link
 

Beim 1620 - Shader kommt eine Fehlermeldung , leider!  So, alles fertig


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Ja, das Posting an sich  
*Benchmark|Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM| Screenshot-Link* (aber bitte nicht Fett) alles weitere steht HIER
(Tweaker und SPD braucht nicht unbedigt auf den Shot dadurch kann man jetzt nicht den Shadertakt erkennen) 

*Edit:* 

Schmackofatz, so will ich das sehen


----------



## EdFedd (24. Mai 2010)

3D Mark Vantage | EdFedd | 28637 | I7-920 @ 4147,5Mhz xD | 2x Ati Radeon HD 5870 CrossfireX @ 1300/900 | 6GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator GT 1600Mhz
Bild: 3dmarkvantageneumh9z.png - abload.de
Falls es so aufgrund der Daten nicht ok sein sollte Lösch ich den post wieder , das Pic ist etwas älter^^


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Mai 2010)

Ein Ranglisten-Refresh wäre mal angebracht oder? 
Eine Unterteilung in Single-/ MultiGPU fände ich auch sinnvoller


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Mai 2010)

Gerade mal zwei neue Ergebnisse und schon wird nach dem Update gerufen 
(wollte eigtl. noch bisschen sammeln )
Und nein, eine Unterteilung in Single- u. Multi-GPU wird's (voraussichtlich) nicht geben, da jeder User nur einmal in die jeweilige Liste mit seinem besten Ergebnis aufgenommen wird (zu Gunsten von Platzgründen und Arbeitsaufwand),
außerdem ist es sehr leicht ersichtlich mit welchem Setup, welche Punkte erreicht worden sind


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2010)

Kack Bios update,der will mir kein multi von 23 freigeben  deshalb "nur" 4.4ghz....Irgendwie kommen mir die 06points bissle weniger vor (hatte die "selben" points mit nem i5 750 bei 4.2ghz und weniger clock auf der karte)

aber egal geht ja um nix,wenns um ne weltreise gehen würde wärs was anderes  

3DMark Vantage|Agr9550|22481|I7-875K @ 4400|5870 @ 1040/1369|4 GiByte DDR3 800|link

3D 06|Agr9550|25948|I7-875K @ 4400|5870 @ 1040/1369|4 GiByte DDR3 800|link


----------



## Schrotti (1. Juni 2010)

3DMark 2006 | Schrotti | 25472 | i7-860@4256 | ATI 5850@865/1175 | 4 GByte DDR3  800| Link


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Juni 2010)

hallo schrotti

auf deinem bild zeigt gpuz eine 8800 gts an , keine 5850 !?
Das ist mir zuerst aufgefallen. Und dann bitte noch ein 2. cpuz bild mit den speicherwerten dazu. Dankeschön.
gruss, micha


----------



## Schrotti (1. Juni 2010)

Upps hab ich gar net gesehen (hätte die 5850 auswählen müssen denn die 8800 ist für PhysX).


----------



## Schrotti (3. Juni 2010)

Nehmen wir erst mal diesen hier.

3DMark 2006 | Schrotti | 25419 | i7-860@4255 | ATI 5850@865/1175 | 4  GByte DDR3  800| Link

Ich muss mich nächste Woche erst hinsetzen und neu benchen. Wozu eigentlich der RAM Takt?


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Juni 2010)

Neben der cpu und gpu hat  auch der RAM einen grossen anteil an der 3dleistung. Wenn mann diese(3dleistung) nun in ein punktesystem einteilt und als nachweis quasi die rohdaten der hardware mit screenshots fordert, gehört natürlich auch der RAM dazu um es einigermassen objektiv beurteilen zu können.
So denke ich mir das.

gruss und geniesst das reale schöne wetter.
Nachts ist auch noch zeit zum benschen.


----------



## Schrotti (4. Juni 2010)

Jetzt aber .

3DMark 2006 | Schrotti | 25439 | i7-860@4274 | ATI 5850@870/1185 | 4   GByte DDR3  800| Link


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juni 2010)

3DMark06|BautznerSnef|22111|1090T @ 4010|HD5870 @ 900/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1734|Link


----------



## MasterSax (10. Juni 2010)

NEU

3DMark 06 | MasterSax | 21630 |Core i7920@3,6Ghz | HD5850 725/1000  | 6 GByte DDR3 720 | ESL


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juni 2010)

*UPDATE*

3DMark 2006 | Schrotti | 27283 | i7-860@4214 | GTX 480@850/1001 | 4   GByte DDR3  800| Link


----------



## DC1984 (15. Juni 2010)

3DMark Vantage | DC1984 | 19208 | Q9650@4275 | HD 5870@ 990/1300 | 8    GByte DDR2 950| LINK


Update:

3DMark 2006 | DC1984 | 25199 | Q9650@4500 | HD 5870@ 990/1300 | 8    GByte DDR2 1000| LINK


----------



## Agr9550 (15. Juni 2010)

*Update *
(diese dumme 23000points marke die will einfach nich fallen bei mir )


3DMark Vantage | AGR9550 | 22708 | i7 875K@4510 mhz | HD 5870@ 1066/1377 | 4 GByte DDR3 1025| LINK


----------



## MasterSax (16. Juni 2010)

wann wird hier mal was nachgetragen


----------



## Agr9550 (16. Juni 2010)

Nun kann nachgetragen werden von mir aus  

hab da noch nen **UPDATE* (3D mark Vantage)* das rein muss 

3DMark Vantage | AGR9550 | 23253 | i7 875K@4509 mhz | HD 5870@ 1110/1373 | 4 GByte DDR3 1025| LINK


nächste woche gibts dann nen bench mit TRI crossfire von mir sofern die karte kommt (XFX 5970 Black edition is auf dem weg)


----------



## Naumo (18. Juni 2010)

!!!!UPDATE!!!!
3DMark 2006 | Naumo | 21213 | i7-860@3728 | NV GTX285@702/1512 1296| 4 GByte DDR3 2130 CL9| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=239391&stc=1&d=1276812760
!!!!UPDATE!!!!


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Juni 2010)

*UPDATE (3D Mark 06)*

3DMark 2006 | AGR9550 | 26294 | Core I7 875K@4509 | HD 5870@ 1100/1373 | 4 GByte DDR3 1024| LINK

und nen *Neuzugang* für 3Dmark 05

3DMark 2005 | AGR9550 | 33935 | Core I7 875K@4509 | HD 5870@ 1100/1373 | 4 GByte DDR3 1024| LINK


----------



## Schrotti (18. Juni 2010)

Werden die Updates noch auf Seite 1 eingepflegt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2010)

Ja werden sie, aber immer schön mit der Ruhe (meine Zeit ist in den letzten Tagen nur sehr begrenzt) 
Voraussichtliches Update ist heute Abend, oder aber morgen bzw. übermorgen 
(11 Ergebnisse, beginnend vom 21.05.2010 sollten es sein)


----------



## MasterSax (20. Juni 2010)

NEU

3D Mark Vantage | MasterSax | 19325 | Core i7920@3,6Ghz | HD5850 951/1203 | 6Giga DDR3 Ram @ 800 | http://www.esl.eu/de/player/1970945/#/de/usergallery/882240/


----------



## Chrisch (20. Juni 2010)

Um auch mal nen AMD in die Vantage Top 10 zu bringen hier mal nen Ergebnis von mir 

3DMark Vantage | Chrisch | 27174 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4200MHz | 2x GTX 470 850/1700/1800 | 4  GByte DDR3 1600 | LINK


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Juni 2010)

*Update*

3DMark Vantage | Masterchief79 | 21983 | Q9550 @ 4200MHz | 2x HD5850 @ 775/1125 | 4 GByte DDR2 990 | Link

Um noch mal ein 775er Sys in die Top10 zu bringen (Platz 10 )


----------



## nassa (20. Juni 2010)

*Update*

3DMark Vantage | nassa | 13406 | i5 750 @ 4200 | GTX 260 @ 783/1620/1269 | 4 GiByte DDR3 800 | Link



Neuzugang

3DMark 06 | nassa | 21750 | i5 750 @ 4200 | GTX 260 @ 756/1566/1269 | 4 GiByte DDR3 800 | Link


----------



## Agr9550 (20. Juni 2010)

UPDATE:

3DMark Vantage | AGR9550 | 23811 | i7 875K@4509 mhz | HD 5870@ 1114/1373 | 4 GByte DDR3 1025| LINK


----------



## MasterSax (20. Juni 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Um auch mal nen AMD in die Vantage Top 10 zu bringen hier mal nen Ergebnis von mir
> 
> 3DMark Vantage | Chrisch | 27174 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4200MHz | 2x GTX 470 850/1700/1800 | 4  GByte DDR3 1600 | LINK






AMD  bissl wenig Punkte aber die 2 grakas reisen es ja raus


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

3D Mark Vantage | V!PeR | 40706 | Core i7 980@4138mhz | 2x 480 GTX 802/1900| 12 GB DDR3 1333 Ram 



Spoiler



http://img443.imageshack.us/i/vipero.jpg/http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/8682/vipero.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



System leicht übertaktet


----------



## Chrisch (20. Juni 2010)

@ V!PeR

und jetzt das ganze nochmal ohne PhysX, denn mit kommt es nicht in die Liste 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Ok,dann nehmen wir diesen Wert  Das ist ohne PhysX und nicht übertaktet.
Das war mein erstes Ergebnis was ich hatte.Trotzdem schneller,als alles andere^^ 
Ich werde noch weiter übertakten usw,aber ich dazu werde ich erst später kommen

3D Mark Vantage | V!PeR | 36280| Core i7 980@ 3338 MHz | 2x 480 GTX non OC| 12 GB DDR3 1333 Ram



> ORB - Compare


...und ja,das ist wirklich mein Ergebnis.


----------



## Chrisch (20. Juni 2010)

Das ist immernoch mit PhysX, denn ohne kommst du nicht auf 71117 CPU Punkte


----------



## MasterSax (20. Juni 2010)

Viper wieviel haste gezahlt für deine kiste ???? *haben wills*


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Das ist immernoch mit PhysX, denn ohne kommst du nicht auf 71117 CPU Punkte



Nööp ist ohne  
Ich glaub alles insgesamt hab ich um die 5000 Scheine hin gelegt,aber da ist alles bei,von Drucker bis neuen 27'' TFT


----------



## Agr9550 (20. Juni 2010)

das is mit physiX 

nedmal leute mit 6.0ghz+ und ln2 gekühlt haben nen cpu score von 71k damit wärst in hwbot 1platz + dazugehörigem weltrekord
soviel auch zum thema das is dein system


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> das is mit physiX
> 
> nedmal leute mit 6.0ghz+ und ln2 gekühlt haben nen cpu score von 71k damit wärst in hwbot 1platz + dazugehörigem weltrekord
> soviel auch zum thema das is dein system



Nee,ist nicht mein System?  

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3756/unbenannt1edx.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tztz Du bist mir einer 

Kann sein das ich die Screens im eifer des Gefechts vertauscht habe (So steht es auch bei Sysprofile),aber ich werde diese noch nachreichen.


----------



## Agr9550 (20. Juni 2010)

das "du bist mir einer" kannste dir direkt sparren

wenn 5mille für nen rechner ausgibt und nedmal weiss das du physX anhat obwohl nen hacken gesetzt is im GPU z () sollte damit leben können das man das stark anzweifelt das ihm das system auch wirklich gehört  zumal es noch offensichtlich is bei dem cpu score


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... -.- 
Ich hab nur ein Screen vom Futuremark gepostet und daraus ist nun ersichtlich das es ohne,oder mit Phyxs ist?  Wüsste ich jetzt zumindest nicht.
Ich weiss aber auch das bei einem Hexa-Core schon ein Vorteil besteht beim 3D Vantage...Ich sag ja,ich werde es noch nachreichen und dann auch mit Screens posten.

Immer dieses neidische gesülze 
Klar,ich poste Screens von einem System was mir nicht gehört,damit ich angeben kann und sagen kann das ich den größten habe.Das ist mir wayne und aus dem alter bin ich raus


----------



## Chrisch (20. Juni 2010)

Wieso neidisch? Warum sollte ich auf sowas neidisch sein? Wenn du wüsstest was ich hier alles liegen habe oder auch hatte dann wüsstest du bestimmt das ich wegen sonen bissel Hardware bestimmt nicht neidisch bin 

Nur du postest alle Ergebnissee so für die Liste obwohl die so niemals eingetragen werden (Stichwort PhysX). Einfach den nVidia Treiber öffnen und in den PhysX Einstellungen auf "CPU" stellen und gut ist.

Und btw, das PhysX aktiv ist siehst du u.A. auch an GPU-Z (da ist nen Häckchen bei PhysX). Aber allein die CPU-Score ist schon ein Indiz dafür.

Wo du es deaktivieren bzw umstellen kannst siehst du hier...

http://www.abload.de/img/gtx470-sli-1p2tw.png


----------



## Agr9550 (20. Juni 2010)

Viper,Dir is nimmer zuhelfen ich klink mich aus der unterhaltung aus wer zublöde is sein physX auszumachen und dann noch nen dicken schieben muss vonwegen neid gelaber der is es echt ned wert beachtet zuwerden...sonst reg ich mich nur weiter auf ohne mist...


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nie wiedersprochen usw und ich weiss wie man Phyxs deaktiviert.
Ich spreche ganze Zeit von dem einen Screen,wo ich meinte das ich es ausgeschaltet habe,von den Futuremakr Screen -.- ..und der werte Kollege Agr9550 erzählt immer was von CPU-Z,dabei ist das gar nicht auf dem Screen zu sehen -.- Bevor man jemanden für dumm verkauft,sollte man erstmal selbst richtig lesen,werter Agr9550


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2010)

@V!PeR

Dein Ergebnis wird so nicht in die Liste gelangen, bitte beachte die erste Seite(Regeln) sowie das [How-To]-Post (Schema).
Wenn all dies eingehalten wird, steht auch der Aufnahme in die Liste nichts im Wege 

@all

Bitte nicht zu sehr mit der(den) Diskusion(en) ausschweifen, der Thread ist immer noch zum Posten der Ergebnisse da und sollte zu Gunsten der Übersicht(für meine Wenigkeit) von allem anderen befreit bleiben, danke 

*Achso:* und achtet bitte darauf das eure Bilder direkt hier im Forum hochgeladen werden (da diese nicht einfach so verschwinden können, wenn der User sie nicht gerade selbst löscht)


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

3DMark Vantage | V!PeR | 35267| Core i7 980XE @ 4256 mhz | 2x Nvidia 480 GTX @ 830/1920 | 12 GByte DDR3 1333| LINK

Joa,ihr hattet recht,ist jetzt definitiv ohne Phyxs.

Ich denke ein wenig Luft ist noch nach oben,aber das werde ich erst später machen,wenn ich mehr Zeit habe


----------



## MasterSax (21. Juni 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> 3DMark Vantage | V!PeR | 35267| Core i7 980XE @ 4256 mhz | 2x Nvidia 480 GTX @ 830/1920 | 12 GByte DDR3 1333| LINK
> 
> Joa,ihr hattet recht,ist jetzt definitiv ohne Phyxs.
> 
> Ich denke ein wenig Luft ist noch nach oben,aber das werde ich erst später machen,wenn ich mehr Zeit habe




dein CPU läuft nur mit 1,6Ghz ? 

Multi 12x

Bus Speed 133 


bei ram und graka kannste noch was rausholen


----------



## Naumo (21. Juni 2010)

!!!!UPDATE!!!!
3DMark 2006 | Naumo | 24165 | i7-860@3728 | NV GTX470@800/1600 1900| 4 GByte DDR3 2130 CL9| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=240537&stc=1&d=1277109408
!!!!UPDATE!!!!


----------



## Naumo (21. Juni 2010)

3DMark Vantage | Naumo | 19843 | i7-860@3728 | NV GTX470@800/1600 1900| 4 GByte DDR3 2130 CL9| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=240538&stc=1&d=1277110374


----------



## V!PeR (21. Juni 2010)

MasterSax schrieb:


> dein CPU läuft nur mit 1,6Ghz ?
> 
> Multi 12x
> 
> ...



Nee,er taktet doch automatisch immer runter,wenn er nicht unter last ist,damit die CPU ein längeres Leben hat und damit man Strom spart  
Ich hab die Funktion nur nicht ausgestellt


----------



## MasterSax (21. Juni 2010)

aso


----------



## MrHide (25. Juni 2010)

3DMark Vantage|MrHidehttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/532-der8auer.html|33626|i7-960 @ 4000|2x 5970 @ 725/1000|6 GiByte DDR3 639|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ergebnisse-3dmarkvantage-2010.06.24-4ghz.jpg


----------



## MasterSax (26. Juni 2010)

du hast ja alle test gemacht @ MR Hide


----------



## prost (26. Juni 2010)

3DMark06|prost|21332|i7 920 @4000|GTX 260 @ 739/1473/1154| 6GB DDR3 800 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=242245&stc=1&d=1277547083


----------



## MrHide (26. Juni 2010)

MasterSax schrieb:


> du hast ja alle test gemacht @ MR Hide



Jo, warum???


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Juni 2010)

musst du eigentlich nicht
der 1 + 2 cpu und der 1 + 2 gpu test reichen vollkommen  die feat. tests bringen nämlich keine points im gesamtscore
denk dran was blechdesigner geschrieben hat kein weniger reden mehr posten sonst muss er sich beim list erneuern immer durch 1000 "blabla" beiträge wüllen

zeit mal nachzulegen sollte platz 2 sein 


3DMark Vantage|Agr9550|35811|i7-875K @ 4510|3x 5870 @ 865/1100|4 GiByte DDR3 1025|Link


----------



## MrHide (27. Juni 2010)

3DMark Vantage|MrHide|36797|i7-960 @ 4200|2x 5970 @ 800/1100|6 GiByte DDR3 840 Linkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...enchmarks-3dmarkvantage-2010.06.27-4-2ghz.jpg


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2010)

3DMark06|der Moloch|27295|i7 920 @ 4210|GTX480 @ 804/956/1608|6 GiByte DDR3 1203| LINK


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Vantage Ergebniss:


3DMark Vantage|Zaucher|32254|i7 920 @ 3770 Mhz|3 Way SLI GTX480 @ 726/950/1451|4 GiByte DDR3 1600| LINK


----------



## Tuneup (10. Juli 2010)

3DMark Vantage|Tuneup|11073|Q6600 @ 2801|GTX260 @ 576/1242/999|4 GiByte DDR2 332|Link

Edit: Mich wundert grad selbst etwas die "DRAM Frequency", ist das mit 332 "normal"??
Oder hab ich da nen Fehler beim übertakten der CPU gemacht, und könnte das auch Grund dafür sein das ich nicht über 2800 komme mit meiner CPU?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juli 2010)

^^Kommt drauf an welchen Ramteiler du gewählt hast, wenn du DDR2-800 verbaut hast sollten 400 normal sein, alles andere stellt eine Untertaktung da 

Aber eine schlechte Nachricht habe ich für Dich, unzwar darfst du den Benchmark nocheinmal machen und diesmal ohne PhysX (sonst kommst du leider nicht in die Liste)


----------



## Tuneup (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab PhysX an? 
Gut zu wissen...^^

Ich schau ma was ich machen kann^^


----------



## Agr9550 (10. Juli 2010)

der run is eh ungültig
es wird OHNE PHYSX gebencht  physix aus und nochmal durchlaufen lassen 

du hast wohl den falschen speicherteiler im bios gewählt deshalb nur 322MHz ( das entspricht nun ddr 644) 


edit:BD war schneller


----------



## Tuneup (10. Juli 2010)

3DMark Vantage|Tuneup|9229|Q6600 @ 2801|GTX260 @ 576/1242/999|4 GiByte  DDR2 332|Link

So, ohne PhysX sinds dann nurnoch 9229


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juli 2010)

*UPDATE*

3DMark06|True Monkey|33262|i7 980x @ 5188|2x GTX 285 @ 721/1343/1552| 6 GiByde DDR3 895| Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juli 2010)

Tut mir leid, aber das Ergebnis ist leider... 

... zu gut für die Liste  (schöne Sache )



> 3DMark06|True Monkey|33262|i7 980x @ 5188|2x GTX 285 @ 721/1552/1343|6 GiByte DDR3 895|Link


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juli 2010)

na na .....so toll ist der noch nicht ....warte erst mal den nächsten ab mit 480er

*UpDates *

3DMark05|True Monkey|42171|i7 980x @ 5188|2x GTX 285 @ 721/1343/1552| 6GiByde DDR3 895| Link

Aquamark|True Monkey|360670|i7 980x @ 5159|2x GTX 285 @ 721/1343/1552| 6GiByde DDR3 889|Link

3DMark Vantage|True Monkey|27203|i7 980x @ 4988|2x GTX 285 @ 715/1331/1552| 6GiByde DDR3 860 |Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juli 2010)

^^Nicht das ich jetzt jeden Post von dir umbastelln muss (achte mal auf die Schreibweise im Post über Dir[im Zitat]) 
(Sonntag will es ja voraussichtlich ein Update geben, da will ich so wenig arbeit wie möglich haben )


----------



## Frankensoldat (10. Juli 2010)

3DMark Vantage|Frankensoldat|24930|i7 975XE @ 3,75 GHz|1x GTX 295 @ 650/1401/1200| 3x2GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator RAM


http://s7.directupload.net/images/100710/zlfxvzso.jpg


----------



## Tuneup (10. Juli 2010)

Auch du musst PhysX deaktivieren^^


----------



## Tyr (10. Juli 2010)

3DMark 03|Tyr|130272|i7 920 @ 4000|2x HD4870x2 @ 750/900|12 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2010)

So gefunden:

3DMark06|HAWX|19587|X6 1055T @ 3710|HD 5830 @ 1000/1300|8 GiByte DDR2 800|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...desktop-vantage-png-3149-picture48718-06.html

3DMark Vantage|HAWX|16011|X6 1055T @ 3710|HD5830 @ 1000/1300|8 GiByte DDR2 800|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...op-vantage-png-3149-picture48717-vantage.html

3DMark05|HAWX|24082|X6 1055T @ 3710|HD 5830 @ 1000/1300|8 GiByte DDR2 800|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...desktop-vantage-png-3149-picture48719-05.html


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Juli 2010)

Aquamark|CrashStyle|326089|E8600 @ 5450|9800GX2 @  750/1875/1100|2 GiByte DDR3 908|

3DMark01|CrashStyle|100281|E8600 @ 5699|8800GTS 512 @ 828/2214/1152|4  GiByte DDR3 1000|


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2010)

^^Auch für die alteingesessenen Kollegen gilt das gleiche, wie für alle anderen -> nur das Bild vom Bench und hinten steht "Link" und keine Verlinkung zum Bot 

@HAWX

Ein Tribblepost und die Bilder liegen im Album (direkt hier ist besser).
Hier mal der Link zum [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## Zaucher (12. Juli 2010)

wann wird die Liste auf Seite 1 mit den Ergebnissen mal aktualisiert?


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Auch für die alteingesessenen Kollegen gilt das gleiche, wie für alle anderen -> nur das Bild vom Bench und hinten steht "Link" und keine Verlinkung zum Bot
> 
> @HAWX
> 
> ...




Muss ich jetzt alles nochmal machen oder gehts auch so?


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2010)

Nein, deine Screens sind OK, aber *das Bilder hochladen hier im Thread ist jetzt Grundvoraussetzung!*  (Wenn du evtl. unabsichtlich dein Album löscht sind deine Ergebnisse auch weg und der Link in der Liste hat keine Bedeutung mehr, genauso verhällt sich das mit externen Bilderuploads).

Wenn du die Bilder noch hier im Thread hochladen möchtest(ich würde es mir wünschen), dann bitte auch in deinem Post (jenen habe extra zusammenlegen lassen[aus 5 mach 1]).
Dafür gehst du dann auf deinen Post und drückst den Button "Ändern" wenn du wie im [HowTo] vorgehst (nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, denn die großen Bilder möchte ich hier auch nicht sehen) sollte es dir auf jeden Fall gelingen, zu Schluss dann einfach auf "Speichern" drücken und fertig


----------



## Tyr (13. Juli 2010)

Müssen die wirklich alle hier hochgeladen werden? -reicht doch wenn sie (extern) noch da sind bis man in der Liste eingetragen wurde. Oder sollen die Ergebnisse wirklich permanent überprüfbar sein?

-btw, tragt mich mal ein, bekomme nämlich morgen meine neue Grafikkarte und hab keine Lust da für spätere Benchs die dauernd hin und her zu bauen^^


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Juli 2010)

Tyr schrieb:


> Müssen die wirklich alle hier hochbeladen werden? -reicht doch wenn sie (extern) noch da sind bis man in der Liste eingetragen wurde. Oder sollen die Ergebnisse wirklich permanent überprüfbar sein?
> 
> -btw, tragt mich mal ein, bekomme nämlich morgen meine neue Grafikkarte und hab keine Lust da für spätere Benchs die dauernd hin und her zu bauen^^



Lad es bitte einfach hier hoch ist ja kein Hexenwerk! Hab auch erst mein HWbot Ergebnis verlinkt, und musste es ändern.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2010)

@ Tyr 

Wenn ich darf "klau" ich mir das Bild auch (aber dafür brauche ich ja mehr o. weniger eine Genehmigung/Einverständnis eurerseits, wenn ich anfange bei jedem nachzufragen endet das auch nur in sehr viel Aufwand, darum auch die Bitte(u. Regel) das ihr es selbst macht, damit ich nur noch die Post-Zeile in die jeweilige Zeile der Liste einfügen kann [das geschiet alles noch per Hand]) 

@ CrashStyle

Ich versuche heute mein Glück, vielleicht komme ich dazu


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2010)

Falls es nötig ist klau mein Bild eben! Ich möchte einfach nur eingetragen werden! xD


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juli 2010)

@HAWX: Mir geht es genau so. Würde auch gerne in die Liste eingetragen werden.

Mein Benchmarkergebniss hatte ich am 7.7. gepostet


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2010)

Naja wollen wir uns mal nicht beschweren ist ja ne ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit so weit ich weiß. Vielleicht sollte er sich allerdings Unterstützung holen. Ich wäre dazu bereit kenne mich damit leider nicht aus!

Btw woher hast du das Geld für 3 GTX 480?


----------



## Tyr (14. Juli 2010)

Joar darfste gerne "klauen"^^ -wollte noch einen Bench mit den 2x 4870x2 im Vantage machen, aber leider hab ichs voll vergessen und jetzt werkelt schon die GTX 480 drinne^^ -naja vielleicht reiche ich es nach wenn bald ne 2.te kommt^^

-btw, weiss jemand warum ich im blöden Aquamark nur immer um die 180.000 bekomme? -an den garfikkarten kanns nit liegen, hab mit der GTX genausoviel wie mit den beiden ATI´s vorher... Aber für 4GHz CPU Takt sieht mir das irgendwie bisschen dürftig aus oder? -kann das an dem 64 bit patch liegen den ich für den Aquamark irgendwann mal installieren musste?


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2010)

Tyr schrieb:


> Joar darfste gerne "klauen"^^ -wollte noch einen Bench mit den 2x 4870x2 im Vantage machen, aber leider hab ichs voll vergessen und jetzt werkelt schon die GTX 480 drinne^^ -naja vielleicht reiche ich es nach wenn bald ne 2.te kommt^^
> 
> -btw, weiss jemand warum ich im blöden Aquamark nur immer um die 180.000 bekomme? -an den garfikkarten kanns nit liegen, hab mit der GTX genausoviel wie mit den beiden ATI´s vorher... Aber für 4GHz CPU Takt sieht mir das irgendwie bisschen dürftig aus oder? -kann das an dem 64 bit patch liegen den ich für den Aquamark irgendwann mal installieren musste?




Ja der Aquamark verwirrt mich und meinen Bekannte auch er hat einen X4 965@4ghz und ne GTS250 Occed und würde hinter einem in der Liste liegen mit nem X4@3ghz und ner 8800. Der Bench scheint ein bissel für die Katz zu sein. Bei mir X6 1055T und 5830 mit Win7 64bit wollte er gar nicht laufen.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2010)

Damit der Aquamark mit einer ATI funzt muß man die DLL Datei tauschen 

Und der Benchmark ist nicht für die Katz sondern extrem von Takt und verwendeten Treiber abhängig.

Aber jetzt genug offtopic denn das ist hier nicht der Laver sondern ein Ergebnissthread


----------



## Tyr (14. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Damit der Aquamark mit einer ATI funzt muß man die DLL Datei tauschen
> 
> Und der Benchmark ist nicht für die Katz sondern extrem von Takt und verwendeten Treiber abhängig.
> 
> Aber jetzt genug offtopic denn das ist hier nicht der Laver sondern ein Ergebnissthread



Mein Ergebnis wenn ich die aquamark.exe in 3dmark03.exe umbenenne hab ich über 100.000 punkte mehr


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2010)

Das war diesmal nur eine Ausnahme und es sollte wirklich nicht so schwer sein, selbst die Bilder hier so rein zu stellen, oder doch? 
(Anleitungen gibt es zu Hauf und freundliche User per PN zu fragen falls Hilfe benötigt wird, sollte auch nicht das Problem sein) 



Tyr schrieb:


> 3DMark 03|Tyr|130272|i7 920 @ 4000|2x HD 4870x2 @ 750/900|12 GiByte DDR3 800|Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...






HAWX schrieb:


> So gefunden:
> 
> 3DMark06|HAWX|19587|X6 1055T @ 3710|HD 5830 @ 1000/1300|8 GiByte DDR2 353|Link
> 
> ...



Edit: ... euer Update dauert halt noch, wenn man alles "neu verlinken" muss ...


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juli 2010)

Danke für's Eintragen....


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2010)

Jo danke nächstesmal wird es richtig gemacht! Jetzt weiß ich ja wie es geht. THX THX


----------



## Tyr (15. Juli 2010)

Joar danke für die vielen Mühen, aber ich glaube du hast ausversehen meinen Link mit dem von HAWX vertauscht in der Liste^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juli 2010)

^^Fehler ist behoben (danke für den Hinweis)


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juli 2010)

Mmmmhhhh.......Platz 5, da geht noch was ^^


----------



## Tuneup (16. Juli 2010)

*UPDATE*

3D Mark Vantage|Tuneup|10525|Q6600 @ 2801|GTX260 @ 696/1430/1268|4 GiByte DDR2 332|Link

Bin überrascht was so ein bisschen OC an der GraKa doch bringt...


----------



## Tyr (16. Juli 2010)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Mmmmhhhh.......Platz 5, da geht noch was ^^




Bestimmt, die Karten waren damals ja nicht übertaktet^^

-Hab die jetzt mal durch ne GTX480 ersetzt und bekomme da knapp über 96000 Punkte -ich denke ma wenn demnächst ne 2.te GTX reinkommt wirds spannend ob ich über oder unter den 130.000 von damals liege


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2010)

Nicht das beste ergebniss,aber ok.
3D Mark 06|KillerPfote|18453|Core i7 920@3482.7|HD 4890@870\1050|4GiByte DDR3|663|
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=248731&stc=1&d=1279398424


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juli 2010)

^^Das Bild bitte als Anhang! und nicht als Bild wie im Bilder-Thread (die Großen kann ich nicht gebrauchen, geschweige verlinken) 

Edit: Und jetzt noch aus dem Album raus und hier im Thread als Anhang (was man im Kontrollzentrum kann, geht hier schon lange) 
So einfach ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: wunderbar jetzt passt es


----------



## shoon (18. Juli 2010)

So, hier mal meine bisher besten Ergebnisse:

3dMark01|shoon|53234|i7-920@4,1 Ghz|2x Gtx 260@640/1040/1380|6GiByte DDR3 @616|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=249115&stc=1&d=1279489899

3dMark03|shoon|82554|i7-920@4 Ghz|2x Gtx 260@630/1030/1380|6GiByte DDR3 @601|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=249114&stc=1&d=1279489530

3dMark05|shoon|33457|i7-920@4,1 Ghz|2x Gtx 260@640/1040/1380|6GiByte DDR3 @616|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=249115&stc=1&d=1279489530

3dMark06|shoon|25287|i7-920@4 Ghz|2x Gtx 260@640/1040/1380|6GiByte DDR3 @801|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=249116&stc=1&d=1279489530

3dMarkVantage|shoon|20529|i7-920@4 Ghz|2x Gtx 260@640/1040/1380|6GiByte DDR3 @801|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=249117&stc=1&d=1279490254

mfg shoon


----------



## Naumo (23. Juli 2010)

!!!!UPDATE!!!!

3DMark 2006|Naumo|25446|i7-860@3905,5|NV GTX470@850/1700 2000|4 GByte DDR3 2130 CL9|Link

3DMark Vantage|Naumo|21202|i7-860@3905,5|NV GTX470@850/1700 2000|4 GByte DDR3 2130 CL9|Link

!!!!UPDATE!!!!

EDIT: alles in form gebracht, hoffe es passt jetze


----------



## DimensionFX (25. Juli 2010)

3DMark 2006 | DimensionFX | 25997 | i7-920@3801 | 3xGTX480@850/1700 2000 | 12  GByte DDR3 1810 CL9 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=251416&stc=1&d=1280080521

3DMark Vantage | DimensionFX | 35312 | i7-920@3801 | 3xGTX480@800/1600 2000 | 12  GByte DDR3 1810 CL9 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=251415&stc=1&d=1280080521http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...e-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-benchvantwasser.jpg


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (28. Juli 2010)

3dmark03|ZÜNDELholz|148744|Intel 980x@4605|2xGtx480@ 884|6GB DDR3 @ 1842| Link


----------



## Cash (29. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche einstellungen ich für 3d mark vantage brauche um in die liste aufgenommen zuwerden?!Fals meine Punkte es zulassen...

mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Juli 2010)

^^Standard-Einstellung [Pervormance] im Benchmark selbst und wenn du eine Nvidia-Karte nutzen solltest(in der Sig steht ja was anderes, aber nur rein zur Info) muss PhysX im Treibermenü deaktiviert werden um ein gültiges Ergebnis zu erhalten. 

Regeln, Infos und ganz wichtig das *[How-to]-Post (Schema)* auf der ersten Seite unbedigt beachten (die meisten schreiben wie sie wollen und ich darf immerwieder neu ran )

*@All*

Siehe letzte Posts  |XXX|  |_XXX_|  <- ist das so schwierig die überflüssigen Leerzeichen weg zu lassen  (lieber eins zu wenig als eins zuviel) in _Fett_ sollte auch nicht gepostet werden!

Bsp.: 
3D Mark XXX|Username|20000|Q9650 @ 4500|GTX 260 @ 750/1600/1300|4 GiByte DDR2 600|Link
3D Mark XXX|Username|20000|Q9650 @ 4500|2x GTX 260 @ 750/1600/1300|4 GiByte DDR2 600|Link

Zählt mal die Leerzeichen die dort zusammenkommen, es sind immer nur 8 o. 9(bei mehr als 1x Graka), die Bezeichnung des 3D Marks ist unwichtig, Hauptsche es ist zu erkennen um welchen es sich handelt.

Und auch "Link" zu schreiben und das Bild was sich ja im Anhang befinden muss zu verlinken sollte nicht all zu schwer sein:
- Link-Adresse vom Bild im Anhang kopieren(wenn man eine Vorschau des Posts macht erscheint das Bild auch im Anhang, wenn man es hier hochgeladen hat)
- das Wort[Link] makieren und dann auf "Link einfügen" klicken und dort die kopierte Link-Adresse hineinsetzen, OK drücken, fertig


----------



## Cash (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bilde mir nur ein das ich keine 2 cpuz oeffnen kann.

Ist der Memory so wichtig?!

mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Juli 2010)

Cash schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir nur ein das ich keine 2 cpuz oeffnen kann.
> 
> Ist der Memory so wichtig?!
> 
> mfg



Das geht problemlos und ja es soll ja Nachvollziehbar sein was der einzelne hier postet


----------



## Cash (29. Juli 2010)

*Update*

3D Mark Vantage|Cash|25792|i7 920 @ 3500|2x HD5870 @ 850/1200|6 GiByte DDR3 877|Link

Sorry das es 2 Fotos sind.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (30. Juli 2010)

UPDATE:

3dmark03|ZÜNDELholz|155404|i9 980x@4633|2xGtx480@884|6GB DDR3@927 *|*Link

Mit PCIe 16x16 gebencht. Das vorherige Ergebnis war mit 16x8, da im 3. Slot noch eine Karte eingebaut war.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

Also meine kleine "Ansprache" in Post #193 (4 über dem jetzigen) war nicht an jemanden mit dem Namen ALL sonder (eng.) an Alle gerichtet 

Wenn ein neues Ergebnis im selben Benchmark vom selben User gepostet wird, welches in der Regel höher ist als das erste Ergebnis, wie nennt man das? 
Richtig -> Update (jenes soll dann an erster stelle des Post bzw. Ergebnisses stehen)

Ich weiß ja das jeder in die Liste möchte, aber dann macht es mir doch nicht so schwer 

Regeln, Infos/Hilfen: was, wie, wo genau sind alle auf der ersten Seite hinterlegt u. für jeden einsehbar


----------



## Cash (31. Juli 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also meine kleine "Ansprache" in Post #193 (4 über dem jetzigen) war nicht an jemanden mit dem Namen ALL sonder (eng.) an Alle gerichtet
> 
> Wenn ein neues Ergebnis im selben Benchmark vom selben User gepostet wird, welches in der Regel höher ist als das erste Ergebnis, wie nennt man das?
> Richtig -> Update (jenes soll dann an erster stelle des Post bzw. Ergebnisses stehen)
> ...


 
Ich komme aber schon rein oder?! Post 196 hab noch nichts anderes gepostet.

mfg


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2010)

*Update*
3D Mark 06|ich558|15418|E6700 @ 3700|GTX 260 @ 714/1505/1246|4 GiByte DDR2 800|Link


----------



## Schrotti (31. Juli 2010)

3D Mark Vantage|Schrotti|23832|i7 860@4213MHz|GTX 480@900/2000|4 GiByte DDR3 803|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

@ ich558; Schrotti(link bitte mit großen L)

Aber sonst, genauso will ich das sehen  
(paar kleine Schreibfehler passieren ja jedem mal ab und an)

@ Cash

Du warst damit nicht gemeint, sondern mehr o. weniger der Post über meinen 
(leider muss ich ja die Worte immer u. immer wiederholen, damit hier entlich Ordung einkehrt, die mir das "auffüllen" der Listen erleichtert )


----------



## Spieler22 (31. Juli 2010)

3D Mark 06|Spieler22|28739|i7 920 @4,487 GHz|GTX 480 @ 840/1848/1680|6 GiByte DDR3 1333 http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6347/123zls.jpg


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

^^Hmm, ich kann es nur immerwieder predigen  (sieht euch genau die erste Seite des Threads an )


----------



## Schrotti (31. Juli 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> 3D Mark 06|Spieler22|28739|i7 920 @4,487 GHz|GTX 480 @ 840/1848/1680|6 GiByte DDR3 1333 http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6347/123zls.jpg



3D Mark 06|Spieler22|28739|i7 920 @4,487 GHz|GTX 480 @ 840/1848/1680|6 GiByte DDR3 1333 | Link

Ich hab das mal korrigiert.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

^^Danke, aber leider nutzt das in dem Fall wenig (CPU-Z "Memory"? fehlt auf dem Screen).
Und das man den Speicher efektiv bei 2666MHz betreibt, hmm. (bei dir ist mir das auch gerade aufgefallen: statt 1600 -> 803) Rundungssummen sind auch im [How-to] hinterlegt 



> 3D Mark 06|Spieler22|28739|i7 920 @4,487 GHz|GTX 480 @ 840/1848/1680|6 GiByte DDR3 1333 | Link


3D Mark 06|Spieler22|28739|i7 920 @ 4488|GTX 480 @ 840/1680/924|6 GiByte DDR3 ???|Link


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Du warst damit nicht gemeint, sondern mehr o. weniger der Post über meinen
> .. die mir das "auffüllen" der Listen erleichtert )


 
Hab noch paar Leerzeichen drinne  Immer noch überfordert oder kommst Du  damit klar??


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Hab noch paar Leerzeichen drinne  Immer noch überfordert oder kommst Du  damit klar??


^^Ich frage jetzt nur nach: Sollte das jetzt eine patziege Nachfrage werden? 


ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> UPDATE: 3dmark03|ZÜNDELholz|155404|Intel 980x @ 4633|2xGtx480 @ 884|6GB DDR3 @ 1853 *|*Link





> Update:
> 
> 3dmark03|ZÜNDELholz|155404|i7 980X @ 4633|2x GTX 480 @ 884/1767/1075|6 GiByte DDR3 @ 927|Link


Siehst du was es ausmacht, wenn ich das bei jedem Post machen muss?
Wenn du einen Text editierst, siehst dann wie groß das Fenster dabei ist? JA? Bei mir wird es auch nicht größer, aber Listen sind lang sehr lang und mir soll/will auch kein Fehler unterlaufen


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

Neee, ich habe heute sehr gute laune, deswegen verstehe meine  vorige Antwort als Hauptspass!
Gut , ich werde das mit dem "Update" und "Intel" noch ändern.
AAAber: Es ist ein i9 und kein i7 (siehe die von Dir editierte Musterzeile)


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

Alles Klar 

KLICK (zwecks i7 bzw. i9)


----------



## Spieler22 (31. Juli 2010)

Also geht das nicht ohne Cpu-Z Memory? 
Ich mein das isn relativ alter Screen, dachte das geht so und das mit dem Link kann ich nich


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

Vantage|ZÜNDELholz|40806|i9 980x@4509|2xGtx480@885|6GB DDR3@1041| Link


----------



## Schrotti (31. Juli 2010)

Es ist immer noch ein i7 und kein i9.


----------



## Spieler22 (31. Juli 2010)

3D Mark06|Spieler22|28846| i7 920@4572|Gtx480@840/1900/1688|6GB DDR3@653,4 Link

Besser ?


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

......


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

*Hüstel*

Intel® Core? i7-980X Processor Extreme Edition (12M Cache, 3.33 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI) with SPEC Code(s) SLBUZ


----------



## Spieler22 (1. August 2010)

Morgen fallen die 30k 
Muss nur das Wasser wieder abkuehlen lassen und dann 4,61 Ghz benchstable!


----------



## Schrotti (1. August 2010)

Dann wirst du der GPU aber mehr als die 844MHz GPU Takt geben müssen.


----------



## ich558 (1. August 2010)

@ Zündholz:
Ich glaube nicht, dass du so von Blechdesigner in die Liste aufgenommen wirst^^.
Wie schon einige hier sagten gibt es keinen i9. Der Gulftown heißt offiziell i7 9xx 

Noch ein alter Benchmarkt
3D Mark 03|ich558|41862|E6700 @ 3600|8800GTX @ 626/1525/1015|4 GiByte DDR2 800|Link


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. August 2010)

Bin   nicht soooo "scharf", auf die Liste zu kommen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. August 2010)

^^Für die Liste sind alle Wege offen, da die Posts bzw. Screens ja Regelkonform sind (das einzige was ich bis dato bemängelt habe war die Form des Post)
Über i7 bzw. i9 möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle garnicht streiten (ich nehme einfach die offizielle Bezeichnung von Intel  [siehe auch CPU-Z])

@ Spieler22

Jetzt nur noch das Bild hier direkt im Forum hochladen(wie es funktioniert ist auf der ersten Seite verlinkt) und dann passt es.
Dafür aber deinen oberen Post nutzen und editieren/ändern


----------



## Spieler22 (1. August 2010)

Der i7 bringt die Graka nur im Canyon an ihre Grenzen sonst limitiert die ganze zeit die Cpu  862 Mhz krieg ich sie stable 

So, ich werd bald irre  die 30k sind nicht zu knacken werd heute Nacht mit offenem Fenster nochmal dran arbeiten.


3D Mark 06|Spieler22|29902|i7 920@4595MHz|GTX 480@858/945/1716|6 GiByte DDR3 656|Link


----------



## isulk (4. August 2010)

Aquamark|isulk|318880|E8600@5700MHz|2xRadeon HD 5770 @ 940/1280MHz|4 GiByte DDR3 760|Link


----------



## chaosfett (5. August 2010)

3DMark06|chaosfett| 17727|PhenomII 940 @ 3,5GHz|HD 5830 870/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 1066 | link


----------



## Schrotti (5. August 2010)

So wird das nichts chaosfett.

Du musst dein Bild schon als Link hinten ran hängen und nicht die url dahin tippern.


----------



## xX jens Xx (5. August 2010)

3DMark06|xX jens Xx|22878|i5 @4,441|Gtx275 720/1230/1500|4 GiByte DDR3 634|Link

PS: Das mit dem Linkhab ich bis vor kurzem auch noch nicht geblickt! Einfach das Wort Link markieren und dann auf URL einfügen und da dann deine URl einfügen!


----------



## isulk (5. August 2010)

3DMark01|isulk|95049|E8600@5700MHz|Radeon HD 5770 @ 900/1250MHz|4 GiByte DDR3 760|Link


----------



## DimensionFX (5. August 2010)

***UPDATE***


3DMark 2006 | DimensionFX | 28331 | i7-980@4000 | 4xGTX480@850/1700/2000 | 12 GByte DDR3 1820 CL9 | Link

3DMark Vantage | DimensionFX | 45718 | i7-980X@4000 | 4xGTX480@850/1700/2000 | 12 GByte DDR3 1820 CL9 | Link


----------



## isulk (5. August 2010)

3DMark03|isulk|95361|E8600@5600MHz|2x Radeon HD 5770 @ 950/1280MHz|4 GiByte DDR3 747|Link


----------



## V!PeR (5. August 2010)

Versucht es mal ohne Phyxs


----------



## isulk (5. August 2010)

3DMark05|isulk|36427|E8600@5600MHz|2x Radeon HD 5770 @ 950/1280MHz|4 GiByte DDR3 747|Link


----------



## DimensionFX (5. August 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Versucht es mal ohne Phyxs



Meinst du mich damit? Physix ist bei mir aus!


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. August 2010)

^^Bitte nicht weiter Ausdehnen (das Gespräch), zwecks der Übersicht. 
Habe das Ergebnis schon begutachtet, alles IO (der 980X macht halt viel CPU Score )


----------



## isulk (5. August 2010)

3DMark06|isulk|26096|E8600@5600MHz|2x Radeon HD 5770 @ 950/1280MHz|4 GiByte DDR3 747|Link


----------



## Spieler22 (5. August 2010)

Wann wird denn die Rangliste geupdatet


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. August 2010)

^^Dem Next wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit dafür habe  (Arbeite ja nur von um 7-22Uhr, da habe ich Abends noch sehr viel Lust )


----------



## isulk (6. August 2010)

Vantage|isulk|11968|i5 750@4410MHz|Radeon HD 5770 @ 970/1301MHz|4 GiByte DDR3 840|Link


----------



## Schrotti (6. August 2010)

***UPDATE***

3D Mark 06|Schrotti|28039|i7 860@4256MHz|GTX 480@910/955|4 GiByte DDR3 811|Link


----------



## Spieler22 (6. August 2010)

Wie viel Volt legst du für die 910 MHZ an? Ich leg schon 1,114 für 860 an, dannach is absolut Schluss ;(


----------



## Schrotti (6. August 2010)

Das gehört hier nicht her.

1,175V.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (7. August 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Dem Next wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit dafür habe  (Arbeite ja nur von um 7-22Uhr, da habe ich Abends noch sehr viel Lust )


 
Nach der EOS, damit die Alten Hasen an der Spitze bleiben.


----------



## Cash (8. August 2010)

Update von Post 196!! Platz 10 momentan...

3D Mark Vantage|Cash|27359|i7 920 @ 3900|2x HD5870 @ 850/1200|6 GiByte DDR3 977MHz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...e-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-25.html#post2090932

Ps.: Warum habe ich eine Frequenz bei Coretemp von 2,4Millionen MHz?!

mfg


----------



## Schrotti (14. August 2010)

3D Mark 2003|Schrotti|98547|i7 860@4414MHz|GTX 480@935/2000|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|Link


----------



## R33p3r (15. August 2010)

*3dMark06|R33p3r|17546|PII x4 3800|ATI 5770 935/1300|4GB DDR 2 800| Screenshot-Link

**3dMark05|R33p3r|23778|PII x4 3800|ATI 5770 935/1300|4GB DDR 2 800| Screenshot-Link*


----------



## websmile (15. August 2010)

Kleiner Test-Max sieht anders aus
3DMark05|websmile|31059|i860 @4400MHz|8800GTS 512MB @ 810/1944/1166|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|Link

Grüße


----------



## Forti (16. August 2010)

3dMark06|Forti|25638|i5-760 @4200|Nvidia GTX 295  @670/1445/1150|4GB DDR3 1600| Link


----------



## isulk (16. August 2010)

3DMark06|isulk|28259|i7 950@4900MHz|Radeon HD 5870 @ 899/1200MHz|4 GiByte DDR3 854|Link


----------



## kreids (22. August 2010)

3D Mark Vantage|kreids|31272|I7 860@4200|2x GTX 470@850/951/1700|6GB DDR3 600|Link

3D Mark 03|110523|kreids|I7 860@4200|2x GTX 470@850/951/1700|6GB DDR3 600|Link

**Update**

3D Mark 06|27331|kreids|I7 860@4200|2x GTX 470@850/951/1700|6GB DDR3 600|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. August 2010)

Mach das mal hier:

Link im Post schreiben, dann öffnest du deinen Anhang(das Bild) in einem anderen Tab/Fenster, kopierst die Adresszeile aus deinem Browser von dem Bild(rechter Mausklick: kopieren), 
markierst dann das Wort Link in deinem Post, gehst dann auf Link einfügen(der Globus mit der Klammer, neben der Schriftfarbe/unter dem weißen Smiley) dort setzt du dann die kopierte Adresszeile wieder rein (rechter Mausklick: einfügen) Ok drücken und speichern, fertig


----------



## kreids (23. August 2010)

danke klappt jetzt mit dem link.

edit:mal noch ne frage,muss nur vatage ohne physx laufen oder alle 3D Marks??


----------



## Cash (25. August 2010)

Alle ohne PhysX.

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

Cash schrieb:


> Alle ohne PhysX.
> 
> mfg


 

Nööp nur den Vantage ...woanders kommt PhysX auch nicht zu tragen.


----------



## Forti (25. August 2010)

wann wird eigentlich mal wieder aktualisiert?


----------



## TH1984 (26. August 2010)

Hallo

3D Mark Vantage|TH1984|15766|P2 X4 955BE @ 3,6GHz|2x HD5770 @ 850/1200|4 GiByte DDR3 669MHz


----------



## ThugAngel87 (26. August 2010)

3D Mark 06|ThugAngel87|16113|Q8200 @ 3255|4890 @ 925/1070 |4 GiByte DDR2 1116| http://www.abload.de/img/3dmark069npj.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

Gelöscht ...um alles zusammen zu fassen


----------



## MasterSax (27. August 2010)

UPDATE  

Vantage|MasterSax|19731|i7 920@3800|EAH 5850 952/1201|6giga DDR3 800Mhz|Link ESL


----------



## Forti (27. August 2010)

Bei veränderter Hardware ist das aber kein Update oder? Da poste ich dann komplett neu?
@Monkey CRASS, GZ


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. August 2010)

^^Doch, dann ist es ein Update, steht auch auf der ersten Seite warum!  (ich glaube bald, dass die sowieso keiner liest, zumindest was den Text angeht )


----------



## Forti (27. August 2010)

dann verschlechter ich mich ja  ich hab die Hardware verändert und hab niedrigere Werte, aber gute für diese Hardware, ergo müsste ich ja dann, mit den neuen niedriegeren werten, auch aufgenommen werden in die Liste.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. August 2010)

^^  Ich sagte es ja eben(lesen und zwar richtig!) und nen Link hatte ich auch noch gesetzt


----------



## MasterSax (28. August 2010)

hier kommen nur ergebnisse rein!


----------



## Tequilaomega (3. September 2010)

3DMark06|Tequilaomega|20737|PII 965Be @ 3857|HD5850 @ 830/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 1084 Link


----------



## veteran (5. September 2010)

3DMark Vantage/veteran/22713/i7Core 920@3,80GHz/gtx295@675-1455-1200/6 GiByte 1140



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. September 2010)

^^Einmal bitte ohne PhysX und den CPU-Z Reiter "Memory" auch noch auf den Screen, 
desweiteren | <- diese Striche werden mit diesen Tasten gemacht: Alt Gr(rechts neben der Space/Leertaste) + <>|(rechts neben der linken Shift/Hochstelltaste) 

PS: bitte unbedingt die erste Seite beachten, dort wird alles erklärt(Regeln und Posting).


----------



## veteran (5. September 2010)

Hallo Blechdesigner,
ich danke dir für die info , aber wie stelle ich eigentlich die PhysX aus.
In der Systemsteuerung von NVidia finde ich es nicht , da kann ich nur die PhysX umstellen aber nicht ausstellen!?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. September 2010)

Habe mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht meinen guten, alten FX-62 zu benchmarken, ehe ich ihn in Rente schicke.

3DMark 2003 (Free Edition)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





System:

CPU: AMD Athlon FX-62 (2.8Ghz Stock)
GPU: Point of View Geforce 7800GS (256MB) (AGP) (Stock)
RAM: 8GB GEIL Black Dragon DDR2-800 (CL5)
Mainboard: Asrock 939Dual-Sata2 + AM2 daughterboard

Kühlung ist nichts spezielles. Nur die Boxed CPU Kühlung, Geforce 7800GS Referenz Lüfter und ein einzelner blauer Gehäuselüfter an der Rückwand.
Deswegen habe ich mich bisher auch nicht getraut zu übertakten (mache ich aber kurz bevor ich auf AMD Bulldozer umsteige noch einmal)


----------



## Schrotti (9. September 2010)

3DMark05|Schrotti|i7 860@ 4274MHz|GTX480 @ 910/1910|4GiByte DDR3 812 |Link

ORB - Compare


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. September 2010)

Ich merke gerade, dass in der ORB Datenbank so gut wie jeder mit einem FX-62 und einer Geforce 7800GS/GT 2000-3000 Punkte mehr beim 3DMark2003 hat (bei Standardwerten ohne Übertaktung).

Woran könnte das liegen? Bekommt man bei der Vollversion am Ende immer mehr Punkte, gegenüber der Free?


----------



## veteran (10. September 2010)

Ähm,
ich muß nochmnal fragen wie schalte ich denn die PhysX bei nvidia Karten aus?
Damit ich meinen Vantage Benchmark nochmal neu machen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2010)

Im Treiber PhysX der CPU zuweisen


----------



## veteran (11. September 2010)

Danke True Monkey,
ich dachte schon ausstellen wie soll das funktionieren bei meiner gtx 295 kann ich ja nur PhysX GPU1,GPU2 oder eben CPU zuweisen dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## veteran (11. September 2010)

3DMark Vantage|veteran|18085|i7Core 920@3,80GHz|gtx295@675-1455-1200|6 GiByte 1140



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch einmal ohne PhysX


----------



## CloudAc (11. September 2010)

3DMark06|CloudAc| 15687|PhenomII 940 @ 3,4GHz|1x 4870 iCooler x3 750/900|4 GiByte DDR2 800|


----------



## veteran (11. September 2010)

3DMark Vantage|veteran|18545|i7Core 920@3,80GHz|gtx295@680-1466-1210|6 GiByte 1140



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Update)


----------



## MasterSax (11. September 2010)

veteran schrieb:


> 3DMark Vantage|veteran|18545|i7Core 920@3,80GHz|gtx295@680-1466-1210|6 GiByte 1140
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du hast dein ram nur auf 570Mhz und nicht auf 1140 


mit der 5850 hab ich 1200punkte mehr


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

@Mastersax

Blödsinn schon mal dein eigenes CPU-z /Memory angeschaut ?....dann solltest du wissen das man das noch mal 2 nehmen muss


----------



## veteran (11. September 2010)

Danke True Monkey,
Master Sax hat sich warscheinlich nur etwas verrechnet.
Werde mir jetzt sofort eine 5850 kaufen da meine gtx 295 so schlecht ist.
Und wenn die Punkte den so wichtig sind mit PhysX liege ich bei 22760 Punkten in der Liste wo PhysX erlaubt ist.


----------



## veteran (12. September 2010)

3DMark Vantage|veteran|20697|i7Core 920@4,0GHz|gtx295@690-1487-1225|6 GiByte 1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Update)


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2010)

*Update *

Aquamark|True Monkey|371928|i7 980x @ 5550|2x GTX 480 @ 701/942/1401| 6 GiByde DDR3 925|Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark01|True Monkey|102286|E 8600 @ 5600|GTX 480 @ 850/976/1700| 4 GiByde DDR3 896|Link

3DMark03|True Monkey|157655|i7 980x @ 5735|2x GTX 480 @ 840/1001/1680| 6 GiByde DDR3 925|Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark05|True Monkey|47150|i7 980x @ 5550|2x GTX 480 @ 701/924/1401| 6 GiByde DDR3 925|Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark06|True Monkey|38079|i7 980x @ 5550|2x GTX 480 @ 865/1013/1730| 6 GiByde DDR3 925|Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark Vantage|True Monkey|41703|i7 980x @ 5365|2x GTX 480 @ 850/1025/1700| 6 GiByde DDR3 925|Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn sich jemand wundert warum ich im Aqua und 05er die Karten nicht getaktet habe dem sei verraten das ich nach 20 Stunden Ln2 benchen doch leicht die Konzentration verloren habe und es schlichtweg vergessen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forti (13. September 2010)

naja, aber eingepflegt und aktualiesiert wird hier ja eh nix mehr, schade.


----------



## haemse (14. September 2010)

Ich habe mal eine (vlt dumme) Frage: Wieso haben - unter anderem sogar die besten in den Ranglisten - RAM mit so niedrigen Taktraten?


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. September 2010)

Hoffe das ist so richtig.

3DMark03|0Martin21|94011|P2 x6 1090T@ 3763|XFX5970BE @779MHz/1150MHz| 8 GiByde DDR3 860|link

3DMark05|0Martin21|26006|P2 x6 1090T@ 3763|XFX5970BE @779MHz/1150MHz| 8 GiByde DDR3 860| link


3DMark06|0Martin21|22144|P2 x6 1090T@ 3763|XFX5970BE @779MHz/1150MHz| 8 GiByde DDR3 860|link


3DMark Vantage |0Martin21|22578|P2 x6 1090T@ 3763|XFX5970BE @779MHz/1150MHz| 8 GiByde DDR3 860| link


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. September 2010)

Forti schrieb:


> naja, aber eingepflegt und aktualiesiert wird hier ja eh nix mehr, schade.



Das wird noch früh genug stattfinden, erst einmal muss ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen werden (seit 9.9 drinn) und dann muss ich noch etwas Zeit dafür finden 
Die Genesung geht vor 

*Und nochmals für alle*: unbedingt die erste Seite lesen, dort steht alles was Regelkonform und was es nicht ist, wie gepostet wird und wie die Bilder hier direkt eingebettet werden


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. September 2010)

muß ich jetzt noch mal ran oder was?


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. September 2010)

Du brauchst nur nochmal die Bilder direkt in deinem Post einbinden (das ist bald so wie im Album hochladen, das mit den Links(falls nicht bekannt) habe ich ein paar Seiten zuvor nochmals erklärt)


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. September 2010)

so nun sollte es passen?


----------



## Legacyy (16. September 2010)

3DMark Vantage|Legacyy|7905|E6750 @ 2670|HD 4870 @ 800/1100| 4 GiByde DDR2 560



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2010)

Hi Legacyy

Willkommen im Forum 

Schau dir doch bitte auf Seite eins den Bsp screen an da siehst du dann das auf deinem pic GPU-z und 2x CPU-z fehlen 

Bitte hier in der Liste so posten wie gefordert


----------



## MrHide (16. September 2010)

*UPDATE!*

3DMark Vantage|MrHide|39653|i7 960 @ 4500|2x HD 5970 @ 850/1205|  GiByte DDR3 900|Link


----------



## Forti (17. September 2010)

@Blechdesigner, sry kann leider nicht wissen das Du im Krkhs bist. Wusste auch nicht das Du das alleine machst. Hätt ja auch für die Zeit ein Mod übernehmen können. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Legacyy (17. September 2010)

@ True Monkey

okay^^ wird noch nachgeliefert


----------



## Legacyy (18. September 2010)

3D Mark 2006|Legacyy|13054|E6750 @ 3000|HD4870 @ 830/1100|4 GiByte DDR2 400| 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Mark Vantage|Legacyy|8295|E6750 @ 3000|HD4870 @ 840/1180|4 GiByte DDR2 400|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (19. September 2010)

*UPDATE*

3DMark Vantage|Schrotti|24294|i7 860@4213MHz|GTX 480@915/2050|4 GiByte 1604MHz |Link


----------



## XeQfaN (19. September 2010)

3D Mark 2003 |XeQfan|51682|E8400 @ 3600 Mhz|260GTX² @ 625/1050/1350|4 GiByte DDR3 1333Mhz|


----------



## PhenomHawk (23. September 2010)

3DMark06|PhenomHawk| 21954 |PII 965BE @ 4000|2x HD5770 Hawk @ 1040/1400|4 GB DDR3 1333


----------



## PhenomHawk (25. September 2010)

3DMark Vantage|PhenomHawk| 17369 |PII 965BE @ 4000|2x HD5770 Hawk @ 1040/1400|4 GB DDR3 1333


----------



## PhenomHawk (25. September 2010)

3DMark05|PhenomHawk| 28083 |PII 965BE @ 4000|2x HD5770 Hawk @ 1040/1400|4 GB DDR3 1333


----------



## nassa (5. Oktober 2010)

*Update*

3DMark Vantage | nassa | 18065 | i5 750 @ 4200 | GTX 460 @ 980/1960/1050 | 8 GiByte DDR3 800 | Link


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Oktober 2010)

Es ist vollbracht 
Die 30k sind gefallen 
3D Mark 06|Spieler22|30131|i7 920@4595MHz|GTX 480@860/945/1726|6 GiByte DDR3 656|Link


----------



## MasterSax (10. Oktober 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht
> Die 30k sind gefallen
> 3D Mark 06|Spieler22|30131|i7 920@4595MHz|GTX 480@860/945/1726|6 GiByte DDR3 656|Link




Phys x mußte ausschalten


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2010)

^^Der 06er hat keine Unterstützung für PhysX, ergo gibt's dort kein Pünktchen mehr ob nun an oder aus im Treiber.

Nur rein im Vantage ist es nicht erlaubt


----------



## Spieler22 (10. Oktober 2010)

Er will mir nur mein Ergebniss kaputt machen 

Wird hier eig noch geupdatet ?


----------



## 19master94 (10. Oktober 2010)

was muss ich eigentlich bei optionen einstellen um hir mit zu benchen. performence oder ist das egal.
Kann man einstellen das 4 kerne genutzt werden, sonst bremmst der cpu voll aus


----------



## Spieler22 (10. Oktober 2010)

Im Grund is nach der Installation zumindest bei 3D Mark 05/06 alles so eingestellt wie es muss. 
Dabei werden alle 4 Kerne genutzt, wenn das die Optimierung des Benchmarks erlaubt. Bei 3D Mark 05/06 werden also nur im CPU Bench alle Kerne ausgelastet sonst wird immer nur 1-2 Kerne genutzt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2010)

So, dickes *!Update!*

Wer sich nicht in den Listen finden sollte bzw. dessen Update nicht in den Listen vertreten ist, hat etweder etwas Grundlegend falsch gemacht, oder ich habe evtl. etwas übersehen 
Daher ist auch eure Mithilfe gefragt: schaut in die Listen rein, falls etwas unklar ist, gebt mir bitte Bescheid(und falls den Link zum jeweiligen Post) 

So denn...

...weiterhin viel Spass und fein weiter benchen 

*Edit:* die Listen vorallem die des 06er(110) nehmen schöne Ausmaße an, insgesammt sind es mit der Weile 310 gültige Ergebnisse


----------



## 19master94 (10. Oktober 2010)

meine Ergebnisse

3DMark Vantage|19master94|14519|15 750 @ 2,6GHz|HD 5850 @ 765/1125|4 GiByte DDR3|link


----------



## chaosfett (12. Oktober 2010)

So jetzt aber richtig!

3DMark06|chaosfett| 17727|PhenomII 940 @ 3,5GHz|HD 5830 870/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 1066 | link


----------



## Schrotti (15. Oktober 2010)

3DMark 2003 | Schrotti | 98547 | i7 860@4414Mhz | GTX 480@935/2000 |4 GiByte DDR3 1600Mhz |Link

Zusätzlich zum Orb -> ORB - Compare


----------



## heldenwelt (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wie deaktiviere ich PhysX für den Vantage?
Ich habe eine GTX 470 und Win 7!
Unter Nvidia Systemsteuerung finde ich nichts (da kann mannur zwischen CPU und GPU wechseln, unter 3D Beschleunigung gibts nur Cuda) und im GPU Z ist der Haken dran.


----------



## Schrotti (15. Oktober 2010)

Einfach auf CPU stellen.


----------



## 19master94 (15. Oktober 2010)

ist mein Ergebniss auf Seite 31 gut für mein system


----------



## Schrotti (15. Oktober 2010)

3DMark Vantage | 19master94 | 14519 | i5 750 @ 2,6GHz | HD 5850@765/1125 | 4 GiByte DDR3 |

Der Screen fehlt.


----------



## 19master94 (16. Oktober 2010)

auf seite 31 ist der Screen


----------



## widder0815 (16. Oktober 2010)

hi leuts...

@19master94 -> du hast gepostet cpu ala 2,6ghz , sind aber 3ghz

@heldenwelt -> rechtsklick auf desktop -> nvidia controlPanel -> 3D-Settings -> Set PhysX configuration -->


----------



## 19master94 (16. Oktober 2010)

@ widder0815 -> das ist ein auslesefehler bei speed fan und im bios steht das er mit 2.6 ghz taktet und übertaktet hab ich ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2010)

Aquamark|Legacyy|112277|E6750@ 3GHz|4870 Sonic Dual 840/1040|4 GiByte DDR2 800|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DMark03|Legacyy|58229|E6750@ 3GHz|4870 Sonic Dual 840/1040|4 GiByte DDR2 800|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (17. Oktober 2010)

3DMark Vantage|mihapiha|45996|i7 980X@4600MHz|3xGTX 480@820/1900|6 GiByte 1083 MHz|Link


----------



## chillinmitch (19. Oktober 2010)

Mensch mihapiha - 1. Platz im Vantage zurückerobert. Respekt


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Mensch mihapiha - 1. Platz im Vantage zurückerobert. Respekt



Ich will DimensionFX etwas ärgern. Ich weiß wir haben beide noch einiges an Luft nach oben, aber ich finde es etwas fies...

Er muss schon etwas mehr übertakten um 1er zu bleiben...


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2010)

3DMark Vantage|mihapiha|47851|i7 980X@4740MHz|3xGTX 480@870/1980|6 GiByte 1083 MHz|Link

Mehr ist ohne DICE nicht drin bei mir. Der GPU score steigt trotz höherer GPU Taktraten nicht mehr an. Die CPU limitiert zu sehr....  Siehe Bilder unten...

Aber immerhin ist es mal eine solide Vorgabe...


----------



## kL| (24. Oktober 2010)

3DMark01|kL||55586|I7 950 @ 4000|GTX 460 @ 861/1005/1722|6 GiByte DDR3 1390|Link

3DMark03|kL||68731|I7 950 @ 4000|GTX 460 @ 861/1005/1722|6 GiByte DDR3 1390|Link

3DMark05|kL||33256|I7 950 @ 4000|GTX 460 @ 861/1005/1722|6 GiByte DDR3 1390|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Oktober 2010)

^^Ich musste deinen Usernamen etwas entfremden(kLI) da er sich leider nicht mit dem Quellcode der Tabelen verträgt , ich hoffe das ist zu verschmerzen 

Schnellsuche: 01: Platz 20 | 03: Platz 28 | 05: Platz 15


----------



## kL| (24. Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem.

Hab grad gesehen, dass mein Ram nur auf dual läuft. Komisch. Im Bios werden auch nur 4 gb angezeigt. Hab die Riegel einfach mal umgesteckt und jetzt sinds wieder 6 gb und triple.


----------



## ccejka (2. November 2010)

3DMark Vantage|ccejka|11700|PhenomII 1090T @ 4100|HD5770@910/1350|4 GiByte DDR2 800|Link


----------



## PhenomHawk (7. November 2010)

Update
3DMark06|PhenomHawk|22246|Phenom II 965 @ 4000|2x HD5770@1040/1300|4 GB DDR3 1333

3dMark Vantage|PhenomHawk|17981|Phenom II 965 @ 4000|2x HD5770@1040/1300|4GB DDR3 1333


----------



## -Moof- (8. November 2010)

*NEU* 
*Update* 

*sorry, NEW:Score. & OHNE PhysX*
3DMark06|-Moof-|18915|Q9550@3922|GW GTX260GS@700/1510/1100|4 GiByte DDR3 800|Link

*NEU *

Ohne PhysX & @Perfomance
3DMark Vantage|-Moof-|12068|Q9550@3922|GW GTX260GS@700/1510/1100|4 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## kL| (14. November 2010)

update

Aquamark|kL||197234|I7 950 @ 4299|GTX 460 @ 900/1800/1027|6 GiByte DDR3 748|Link

3DMark03|kL||71255|I7 950 @ 4194|GTX 460 @ 900/1800/1027|6 GiByte DDR3 629|Link

3DMark05|kL||34629|I7 950 @ 4194|GTX 460 @ 900/1800/1027|6 GiByte DDR3 629|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. November 2010)

^^Das nenne ich doch mal einen sauberen Post, Top  
(So macht dann das Editieren spass und davon sollte sich der eine o. andere eine Scheibe abschneiden )

[OT an]

Beim Aquamark muss ich dich mal ein wenig ärgern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/OT aus]


----------



## XeQfaN (14. November 2010)

3DMark03|XeQfan|75710|E8400 @ 3600|EVGA 470GTX@ 607/1674/1215|4 GiByte DDR3 1333 https://jdynyq.bay.livefilestore.co...RuX7lK5S1zVuzwdRw/3dmark03470e8400.JPG?psid=1

3DMark06|XeQfan|17459|E8400 @ 3600|EVGA 470GTX@ 607/1674/1215|4 GiByte DDR3 1333
https://jdynyq.bay.livefilestore.co...2kuYlBNFm8DK3Q38Q/3dmark06470e8400.JPG?psid=1

3DMark Vantage|XeQfan|19110|E8400 @ 3600|EVGA 470GTX@ 607/1674/1215|4 GiByte DDR3 1333 Link


----------



## XeQfaN (15. November 2010)

3DMark Vantage|XeQfan|46355|E8400 @ 3600|EVGA 470GTX@ 607/1674/1215|4 GiByte DDR3 1333 Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. November 2010)

^^Der Vantage-Run(Entry+PhysX) ist ja noch schlimmer als der Erste(nur Entry).
Du musst schon den Performance laufen lassen, wenn du in die Liste möchtest und für den 06'er fehlt der Screenshot(muss auch direkt im Post/Thread hochgeladen werden)


----------



## -Moof- (15. November 2010)

Hallo, Blechdesingner

bin neu hier. Und wollte fragen: könntest mal Bitte über meinen post schau´n obs so ok ist?

08.11.2010, 23:25 -Moof-


-------------------------------------------------------------------
( Sorry, wollte P.N. senden @Blech...! hab aber, direkt antw.) 
(BITTE UM LÖSCHUNG DIESES POST´S)
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HAWX (20. November 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> 3DMark Vantage|mihapiha|47851|i7 980X@4740MHz|3xGTX 480@870/1980|6 GiByte 1083 MHz|Link
> 
> Mehr ist ohne DICE nicht drin bei mir. Der GPU score steigt trotz höherer GPU Taktraten nicht mehr an. Die CPU limitiert zu sehr....  Siehe Bilder unten...
> 
> Aber immerhin ist es mal eine solide Vorgabe...




Echt ey was du für eine lahme CPU hast


----------



## Nyuki (23. November 2010)




----------



## Hardztyl3r (23. November 2010)

3D Mark Vantage|Hardztyl3r|13140|E8400 @ 3825|HD5850 855/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 425|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. November 2010)

@ HAWX

Ein Kommentar zum eigenen Post, oder in Folge zu einem anderen mit der Übermittlung eines Ergebnisses ist ja ok
Aber einfach Bemerkungen/Aussagen in den Raum stellen die kaum was mit dem Thread zu tun haben verbessern nicht gerade die Übersichtlichkeit und erleichtern mir nicht die Arbeit 

@ Nyuki

Folgt dort noch was 
Ich glaube einen reinen Bilderthread zu Benchergebnissen gibt's hier im Forum noch nicht 
- Bitte die erste Seite mit den Regeln beachten -
Und der 06'er Run ist ungültig, da man die verwendete Auflösung nicht sehen kann (das Fenster kann ganz einfach zur Seite geschoben werden).

@ Hardztyl3r

Als Info: 
- den CPU-Takt in reinen Zahlen(ohne Kommastellen) angeben und ohne MHz bzw. GHz (oben in den Listen steht schon "Takt in MHz")
- der Ramtakt der beim Post angegeben wird, ist der der dir auch CPU-Z anzeigt (in deinem Fall glatte 425)
- vor und hinter den Trennstrichen (|) am besten keine Lehrzeichen setzen (das spart auch beim Tippen und im Zweifel lieber weniger als zu viele nehmen)

Bsp:


> 3D Mark Vantage|Hardztyl3r|13140|E8400 @ 3800|HD5850 855/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 425|Link


^^Im [How-To]-Post(Schema) ist eigtl. alles schnell, einfach und bebildert erklärt 

Für den Link, schreibt man einfach Link, kopiert die Link-Adresse von der Miniaturansicht seines Bildes(einmal auf Vorschau klicken damit das Bild auch erscheint),
dann markiert man das Wort Link und geht auf "Link einfügen"(der Globus mit der Klammer), dort fügt man dann die kopierte Link-Adresse ein und drückt auf Ok. Fertig


----------



## Hardztyl3r (23. November 2010)

So besser?
Wie mache ich das das dahinter nur LINK steht und nicht die ganze lange adresse?


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. November 2010)

Link, wenn denn auch so schreiben: Link (nicht mit Großbuchstaben, sondern ganz normal).
Habe die (schnelle)Vorgehensweise in meinem oberen Post editiert


----------



## Hardztyl3r (23. November 2010)

3D Mark 06|Hardztyl3r|18354|E8400 @ 3825|HD5850 855/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 425|Link


----------



## Nyuki (23. November 2010)

Ah verdammt.War doch ein wenig zu spät gestern 
Ich wiederhole das irgendwann mal.

Bis denn


----------



## Hardztyl3r (23. November 2010)

3D Mark 05|Hardztyl3r|24909|E8400 @ 3825|HD5850 855/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 425|Link

3D Mark 03|Hardztyl3r|79900|E8400 @ 3825|HD5850 855/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 425|Link

3D Mark 01|Hardztyl3r|56539|E8400 @ 3825|HD5850 855/1125|4 GiByte DDR2 425|Link


----------



## kL| (30. November 2010)

Hier mal was ganz feines ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. November 2010)

Los such, wir haben zu jedem Benchmark einen Sammelthread  

AM | 01 | 03 | 05


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2010)

3DMark Vantage|PCTom|23334|PII 1090T @ 4100|ENGTX 580 @ 860/1720/1055|8 GiByte DDR3 667|Link


----------



## phoenix771 (6. Dezember 2010)

3DMark Vantage|phoenix771|20046|I7 920 @ 3200|GTX 470 @ 682/1771/1365|6 GiByte DDR3 917|Link


----------



## nassa (11. Dezember 2010)

@phoenix771: Physx deaktivieren, denn so ist der Benchmark nicht gültig


----------



## Speedoo (12. Dezember 2010)

3DMark Vantage|Speedoo|25386|I7-950 @ 4528|2x GTX285 709/1404/1654|4 GiByte DDR3 984|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=292912&d=1292119555

Aquamark 3|Speedoo|344971|I7-950 @ 4711|2x GTX285 734/1449/1654|4 GiByte DDR3 1024|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=292913&d=1292120419


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Dezember 2010)

*Update*

3DMark 05|Blechdesigner|35755|i7 875K @ 4400|GTX 460 @ 900/1800/1000|4 GiByte DDR3 1056|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (15. Dezember 2010)

Update:

Vantage|ZÜNDELholz|*48369*|intel 980x@4656|3xGtx480@886|6GB DDR3@1019


----------



## Forti (15. Dezember 2010)

Vantage |Forti|26946|Intel i5 760 @ 4200|2x GTX 470 SLI @ 750/1500/1674|4GB DDR3 1600

Update:
3DMark06|Forti|26977|Intel i5 760 @ 4200|2x GTX 470 SLI @ 750/1500/1674|4GB DDR3 1600


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Dezember 2010)

^^Dein SLI Gespann sieht beim 06er aber garnicht übertaktet aus?, das sagt auch GPU-Z.


----------



## Forti (16. Dezember 2010)

ach falsches Bild genommen sorry und Danke richtiges Bild im Anhang und für den 3Dmark05 einen neuen Eintrag gleich mitreiche:
3DMark05|Forti|36029|Intel i5 760 @ 4200|2x GTX 470 SLI @ 750/1500/1674|4GB DDR3 1600


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (17. Dezember 2010)

Update:

3dmark03|ZÜNDELholz|*161108*|intel 980x@4697|3xGtx480@871|6GB DDR3@1061


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2010)

Vantage|Cook2211|43856|i7 980X @ 4425|2 x GTX 580 @ 910/1820/1063|6 GiByte DDR3 737|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...res-3794-picture66900-vantage-physx-off-1.jpg


----------



## veteran (19. Dezember 2010)

Update
3DMark Vantage|veteran|22376|i7Core 920@3,80GHz|gtx580@880-1760-2150|6 GiByte 1140




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phoenix771 (22. Dezember 2010)

*Update*:

3DMark Vantage|phoenix771|21018|I7 920 @ 3.200|GTX 570 @ 732/950/1464|6 GiByte DDR3 764|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, aber der Vantage + PhysX hat hier leider nichts verloren (siehe Seite 1 Regeln) und zweitens bekommen Bilder die nicht direkt hier im Post hochgeladen worden sind, auch keinerlei Aufmerksamkeit mehr von mir (siehe Seite 1 Regeln)


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Dezember 2010)

Vantage|Cook2211|43856|i7 980X @ 4425|2 x GTX 580 @ 910/1820/2150|6 GiByte DDR3 737|


----------



## darkslide (25. Dezember 2010)

3D Mark Vantage|darkslide|21418|i7 930 @ 3360|GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950|6 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link


----------



## darkslide (25. Dezember 2010)

3D Mark Vantage|darkslide|21418|i7 930 @ 3360|GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950|6 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link


----------



## Nyuki (26. Dezember 2010)

......


----------



## darkslide (26. Dezember 2010)

*update*

3D Mark Vantage|darkslide|21627|i7 930 @ 3522|GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950|6 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link


----------



## Chrisch (30. Dezember 2010)

3DMark06 | Chrisch | 34954 | Core i7-2600K @ 4989Hz | GTX 570 1000/2000/2100 | 8  GByte DDR3 1600 | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (2. Januar 2011)

Chrisch schrieb:


> 3DMark06 | Chrisch | 34954 | Core i7-2600K @ 4989Hz | GTX 570 1000/2000/2100 | 8  GByte DDR3 1600 | LINK
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow nett die CPU Werte 

wieviel hier schon ne Sandbrücke haben


----------



## nassa (4. Januar 2011)

*update*

3DMark Vantage | nassa | 21568 | i5 750 @ 4200 | GTX 470 @ 920/1840/1050 | 8 GiByte DDR3 800 | Link


----------



## streega (8. Januar 2011)

3DMark Vantage | streega | 23125 | i5 760 @ 4677,5 | GTX 470 @ 1002/2004/1054 | 4 GiByte DDR3 850 |


----------



## streega (8. Januar 2011)

3DMark 06 | streega | 29069 | i5 760 @ 4677,5 | GTX 470 @ 1002/2004/1054 | 4 GiByte DDR3 850 |


----------



## esphaglion (16. Januar 2011)

3DMark03|esphaglion|82446|X6 1090T @ 3600|HD6950 (flashed) @ 880/1536/1375|4 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link

3DMark06|esphaglion|21660|X6 1090T @ 3600|HD6950 (flashed) @ 880/1536/1375|4 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link

3DMark Vantage|esphaglion|P19093|X6 1090T @ 3600|HD6950 (flashed) @ 880/1536/1375|4 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link

(3DMark11|esphaglion|P4925|X6 1090T @ 3600|HD6950 (flashed) @ 880/1536/1375|4 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link)

PS: Bei 3DMark06 musste ich das Punktefenster in das Bild reinkopieren.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Januar 2011)

^^Leider sind alle Ergebnisse ungültig. Warum?Wieso?Weshalb? Ist alles auf *Seite1* nach zu lesen!
(eigtl. schade, denn vom Post her ist alles sauber und so wie man es sich wünscht )


----------



## esphaglion (16. Januar 2011)

pls löschen.


----------



## esphaglion (16. Januar 2011)

@Blechdesigner: Alle Bilder wurden geupdated, allerdings ist mein Post irgendiwe auf Seite 37.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist alles soweit tüffig 
(leider sieht man jetzt nicht die Einzelergebnisse, aber diese lasse ich jetzt mal außenvor[brauchst nicht nochmal machen!])
Und das du eine Freigeschaltete 6950 glaube ich jetzt auch mal (der Verweis bleibt ja dahinter) 

Und das die Ergebnisse jetzt auf Seite 37 stehen hat den Grund, das ich hier mal das Löschkomando hab drüberfliegen lassen 
THX noch dafür


----------



## Forti (22. Januar 2011)

Hi,
was ist los, warum werden die Ergebnisse nicht mehr eingepflegt? Seit dem 12.12.2010 ist hier stillstand. Anstelle Löschkomando wäre mal ein Eintragekomando interesant gewesen^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Januar 2011)

Immer dieses Gedränge, vielleicht sollte ich für Nötigungen auch noch Karten verteilen lassen 
(Nein, aber im Ernst: manche haben da noch einen Job[bei mir: 7-21Uhr] und Familie die sie etwas mehr einspannt, als das da noch sehr viel Zeit für die Ergebnisse[18] übrig bleibt.
Normalerweise ist Sonntag mein Update-Tag)


----------



## DC1984 (25. Januar 2011)

*update*

3D Mark 06|DC1984|33246|i5 2500k @ 5 GHz|GTX 570 @ 900/1800/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link

3D Mark Vantage|DC1984|25680|i5 2500k @ 5 GHz|GTX 570 @ 900/1800/1050|6 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link


----------



## Forti (26. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte nicht drängeln, kann ja irgend was sein was keiner weiss, da letztes Update 12.12.2010 war. Aber wenn Du Karten verteilst, ich hätte gerne eine 480/580 und wenn ich weiter drängel, bekomm ich dann auch 2? Weil will mein SLi nicht aufgeben,


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

Aquamark|Masterchief79|361045|i7 2600K @ 5200|GTX260² @ 720/1551/1262|8 GiByte DDR3 933 CL8|Link

*Update*
3D Mark 2001|Masterchief79|94760|i7 2600K @ 5200|GTX260² @ 720/1551/1262|8 GiByte DDR3 933 CL8|Link

*Update*
3D Mark 2005|Masterchief79|35640|i7 2600K @ 5227|GTX260² @ 720/1551/1260|8 GiByte DDR3 938 CL9|Link


----------



## Falco (3. Februar 2011)

3D Mark 2003|Falco|78671|1055 X6@ 3,92GHz|GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1906|4 GiByte DDR2 933|http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6388915


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2011)

Aquamark|Blechdesigner|372327|i7 2600K @ 5200|HD 5870 @ 1080/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 933|Link
3D Mark 01|Blechdesigner|101901|i7 2600K @ 5200|HD 5870 @ 1025/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 933|Link
3D Mark 03|Blechdesigner|99880|i7 2600K @ 5200|HD 5870 @ 1045/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 933|Link
3D Mark 05|Blechdesigner|41940|i7 2600K @ 5200|GTX 460 @ 900/1800/1000|4 GiByte DDR3 933|Link
3D Mark 06|Blechdesigner|33224|i7 2600K @ 5200|HD 5870 @ 1050/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 933|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phoenix771 (4. Februar 2011)

*Update:*
3DMark Vantage|phoenix771|22664|I7 920 @ 3.800|GTX 570 @ 774/1900/1549|6 GiByte DDR3 904|Link


----------



## belle (6. Februar 2011)

3DMark06 | belle | 26595 | i5 2500K @ 4200 | Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/1175 | 8 GiByte DDR3 667 | Link
3DMark Vantage | belle | 19594 | i5 2500K @ 4200 | Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/1175 | 8 GiByte DDR3 667 | Link

EDIT: Thx für die Info, Blechdesigner, ich hab' die Bilder nochmal überarbeitet.


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

*Update*
3D-mark Vantage | widder0815 | 40715 | Core i7 2600K @ 4.95 GHz| gtx570 sLi @ 940/1000/1880 | 8 Gb DDR3 667 7-7-7-21-3T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-vantage-physohne.jpg

3D-mark 03 | widder0815 | 155820 | Core i7 2600k @ 4,6ghz | gtx570 sLi @ 970/1100/1940 | 8 Gb DDR3 667 7-7-7-20-1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...438390-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-03.jpg
*Update*
3D-mark 05 | widder0815 | 41206 | Core i7 2600k @ 4,6ghz | gtx570 sLi @ 900/1050/1800 | 8 Gb DDR3 667 7-7-7-20-1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...455761-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05.jpg
*Update*
3D-mark 06 | widder0815 | 35186 | Core i7 2600K @ 4.95ghz| gtx570 sLi @ 940/1000/1880 | 8 Gb DDR3 667 7-7-7-21-3T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...3485-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-06.2.jpg


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Februar 2011)

^^Lade mal hier im Thread(am besten den Post editieren) das Bild hoch  (ist halt Regel )


----------



## widder0815 (9. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Lade mal hier im Thread(am besten den Post editieren) das Bild hoch  (ist halt Regel )



wie jetzt? ...hab mein sys in den letzten tagen 3 mal neu aufsetzen müssen ...
soll ich das bild jetzt kopieren um es hir hochzuladen? is doch quatsch


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Februar 2011)

^^Nun ist es doch im Anhang(ergo hier im Thread) und nicht bei einem externen Hoster(darum geht's nur) 

Ich werde mich sowieso mal jetzt die Tage wieder mit der Aktualisierung der Listen beschäftigen 

@belle

Der Anfang ist schonmal gut, doch du musst wenn denn, so weit im Browser(beim angezeigten Ergebnis) runterscrollen, das ich:
für den 06er:Gesammtpunkte, SM2 Score, SM3 Score und CPU Score und für den Vantage Gesammtpunkte, GPU und CPU Score erkennen kann 
CPU-Z für's Mobo kannst du ruhig weg lassen.


----------



## oanvoanc (12. Februar 2011)

3dmark05|oanvoanc|51313|i7 980x @ 6064|GTX 580 @ 900/1002|4GiByte DDR3 918|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...551108-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05.jpg


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Februar 2011)

Update:

3DMark Vantage|Bigdaddy203|18746|1055 X6@ 3813|GTX 470 @ 810/1620/1900|4GiByte DDR3 545|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DominikHomann (19. Februar 2011)

Hab ma ne frage ... wenn ich mir die aquamark benchmarks so angucke stell ich fest das mein ergebniss unterirdisch schlecht ist ....komme mit nem k 2600 @ 3.9 ghz und na 570 gtx 800/1650/2050 nur auf ca 185000 pkt ?! is doch nich normal oder wenn ich den typen da mit na 8800 gt sehe das der  100000 pkt mehr hat


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2011)

Einmal Update für alles bitte 

Aquamark|Masterchief79|388843|2600K @ 5258|HD5970 @ 800/1238|8GiByte DDR3 1058 CL9|Link

3D Mark 01|Masterchief79|107094|2600K @ 5242|HD5970 @ 930/1200|8GiByte DDR3 1055 CL9|Link

3D Mark 03|Masterchief79|147032|2600K @ 5242|HD5970 @ 950/1150|8GiByte DDR3 1055 CL9|Link

3D Mark 05|Masterchief79|45077|2600K @ 5251|HD5970 @ 940/1230|8GiByte DDR3 924 CL9|Link

3D Mark 06|Masterchief79|37609|2600K @ 5137|HD5970 @ 965/1130|8GiByte DDR3 940 CL9|Link

3D Mark Vantage|Masterchief79|34862|2600K @ 5023|HD5970 @ 965/1000|8GiByte DDR3 937 CL9|Link

PS: Wegen dem Aquamark @Dominik: Starten, dann in den Taskmanager gehen und alle Kerne zuweisen. Das beste ist aber eh, unter XP zu benchen, da gibts gleich 30-40k Punkte mehr und auch nur mit einem Kern


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Februar 2011)

na dann werde ic mal das we im notebook sektor rumwildern


----------



## Bloodsucker (26. Februar 2011)

3DMark Vantage|Bloodsucker|21386|I7 930 @ 3.8|GTX 470 @ 850/1900/1700|6 GB DDR3 802|Result

Sorry, hoffe das reicht auch so... weiss nämlich nicht wie man das mit dem Link macht und habe keinen Screenshot.... Könnte allenfalls nochmal benchen und nen Screeny machen, aber das mit dem Link müsste mir jemand erklären.... sorry


----------



## Naumo (28. Februar 2011)

!!Update!!

3DMarkVantage|Naumo|P27881|Core i7 860 @3905MHz|GTX580 @965/1930/2150|4 GiByte DDR3 2133|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!Update!!


----------



## veteran (3. März 2011)

Naumo schrieb:


> !!Update!!
> 
> 3DMarkVantage|Naumo|P27881|Core i7 860 @3905MHz|GTX580 @965/1930/2150|4 GiByte DDR3 2133|
> 
> ...


 
Hi Naumo,
mach mal Physx auf aus , sonst wird dein Ergebniss nicht gewertet


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. März 2011)

^^Das Ergebnis ist aber gültig, denn PhysX ist dort garnicht an


----------



## -Moof- (4. März 2011)

Guten Morgen, 


Also ich sehe beim Shoot auch nen Haken bei Physx!? oder bin ich blind?

sorry OT


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. März 2011)

CPU-Z sagt ja, aber der CPU Score spricht eine andere Sprache und sagt mir das es aus war, sonst wäre jener viel viel höher ausgefallen 

Ich kann das Ergebnis aber auch, erstmal außenvor lassen


----------



## widder0815 (4. März 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich kann das Ergebnis aber auch, erstmal außenvor lassen


 
das machst du scheinbar mit allen Posts  digger


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. März 2011)

^^Wenn du das nächste Mal ein Update machst, dann bitte nicht im alten Post 3Seiten zuvor sondern einen neuen Post (hätte die Sachen fast nicht endeckt) 
Und achte mal bitte auf deine Form (deine macht mir mit Abstand am meisten Arbeit, weil ich den Post komplett umschreiben/ neu schreiben muss )


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Ok sry ... dann mache ich es mal Richtig 

*Update*
AquaMark3 | widder0815 | 333525 |  i7 2600K @ 4700 | 2x gtx570    @ 800/1599/1152 | 8Gb DDR3 667 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-aquaklein.jpg

*Update*
3D-Mark05 | widder0815 | 41967 | i7 2600K @ 4700 | 2x gtx570    @ 940/1880/1152 | 8Gb DDR3 667 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...6-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05klein.jpg

So Norbert , jetzt hab ich alles richtig ... und als Strafe weil du mich ausgemeckert hast , kannst du im 05er mein staub essen


----------



## Bloodsucker (5. März 2011)

-Moof- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Also ich sehe beim Shoot auch nen Haken bei Physx!? oder bin ich blind?
> ...


 
Wenn du vor dem Vantage run auf disable PPU drückst laufen beim Test alle Physics aufm CPU, ist praktisch, so muss man es nicht immer im Driver einstellen


----------



## -Moof- (5. März 2011)

oha--nu ich hab immer per treiber aus gestellt---egal!thx for the info

und guten morgen bezieht sich uff die Uhrzeit meines post´s! bitte nicht missverstehen??!!

wollte halt nur druff aufmerksam machen, was ich gesehn habe beim Shoot wegen GPU-z--sorry


----------



## Bloodsucker (5. März 2011)

sorry, nicht beachten... Benchmark ist unten...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/bloodsucker-albums-probe-4160-picture385276-gggggggggg.png


----------



## Bloodsucker (6. März 2011)

3DMark Vantage|Bloodsucker|30026|i7 930 @ 4417|GTX580 @ 1006/2011/1147|6 GiByte DDR3 841| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/bloodsucker-albums-probe-4160-picture386287-finestra3.pnghttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lbums-probe-4160-picture386287-finestra3.htmlhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/bloodsucker-albums-probe-4160-picture386287-finestra3.png


----------



## belle (10. März 2011)

*Update*
3DMark06 | belle | 29296 | i5 2500K @ 4990 | Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/1180 | 8 GiByte DDR3 665 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Moof- (13. März 2011)

Guten Morgen

*Update*

3DMark06|-Moof-|19212|Q9650@4000.0|GW GTX260GS@700/1510/1100|4 GiByte DDR3 800|Link
 
3DMark Vantage|-Moof-|12118|Q9650@4000.1|GW GTX260GS@700/1510/1100|4 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## Bruce112 (15. März 2011)

alles durscheinander gebracht 

du hast die alten benchmarks in den tabelle reingeschrieben 260 gtx /intel 2 quadcore ich hatte den mit 470gtx in der tabelle ist nichts zu finden


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2011)

^^Evtl. im Thread geirrt? Seit der Übernahme des Threads durch mich liegt seit dem kein Update deinerseits vor. (habe gerade die Seiten abgeklappert)


----------



## dirikus (21. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein erster Benchmark...
...hoffentlich alles so OK.

3D Mark 2006|dirikus|29270|i5 2500k @ 3300|GTX 570 @ 750/1500/1000|8 GiByte DDR3 687 | Link

Ist ja nicht so das Wahnsinns-Ergebnis, oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. März 2011)

^^Vom Post her ist fast alles sauber, aber Shader in die Mitte 750/1500/1000 und Link <- so schreiben 
Und dann bräuchte ich vom Online-Ergebnis die Einzelwerte*(*Gesammtpunkte, SM2 Score, HDR/SM3 Score, CPU Score*)*, einfach ein Stückchen nach unten scrollen (stehen allen beieinander/untereinander) 
Der volle Takt in CPU-Z wäre natürlich auch was feines (einfach mit einem Programm ala Prime kurz unter Last setzen für den Screenshot, wenn alle Stromsparfunktionen aktiv sind).


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2011)

@dirikus: Dafür, dass die CPU nur auf Standardtakt läuft, ist das Ergebnis doch gut  Der 06er ist mittlerweile eigentlich ein reiner CPU Benchmark^^


----------



## dirikus (21. März 2011)

Ich bin leider zu blöd die beiden Screenshots noch in den Usprungspost zu packen. Ich hoffe, das ist so auch OK?

Darf ich dann noch kurz eine Frage stellen? PhysX hatte ich ja deaktiviert. Wäre das Ergebnis sonst besser oder schlechter ausgefallen?
Und @Masterchief79: 





> Der 06er ist mittlerweile eigentlich ein reiner CPU Benchmark^^


 Welches Programm sollte ich nehmen um die GraKa zu benchen?


----------



## Rheinlaender (22. März 2011)

3DMark Vantage|Rheinlaender|31260||Ci7 920 @4075Mhz |HD 5970BE@925/1252/|6Gb 858Mhz @ 9-9-9-24 1T|link
3DMark Vantage|Rheinlaender|35811||Ci7 920 @4200Mhz |GTX570 SLI @890/1000/1780|6Gb 800Mhz @ 8-8-8-24 1T|link


----------



## Rheinlaender (22. März 2011)

3DMark Vantage|Rheinlaender|34083||Ci7 920 @4200Mhz |GTX480 SLI @850/1000/1700|6Gb 800Mhz @ 8-8-8-24 1T|link


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. März 2011)

^^Also wenn da jetzt gleich noch ein Post mit einem Ergebnis vom Vatage kommt dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr  (aufräumen lassen )

Und 2. die Bilder/Screens mussen direkt im Post selbst zu finden sein(also hier hochladen), sonst gibt es keine Gültigkeit mehr!
Grund: wenn man die Bilder bei externen Hostern hochgeladen hat, haben diese ein Verfallsdatum und sind hierfür äußerst ungeeignet


----------



## Bloodsucker (26. März 2011)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> 3DMark Vantage|Rheinlaender|34083||Ci7 920 @4200Mhz |GTX480 SLI @850/1000/1700|6Gb 800Mhz @ 8-8-8-24 1T|link


 
einfach nur den einen höchsten Durchlauf posten.... Es steht ja am Anfang, dass jeder User nur EINEN Eintrag in jeder Kategorie besetzen kann.... Es ist ja schon schön, dass du so viele verschiedene Grakas hast.....


----------



## Rheinlaender (26. März 2011)

Bloodsucker schrieb:


> einfach nur den einen höchsten Durchlauf posten.... Es steht ja am Anfang, dass jeder User nur EINEN Eintrag in jeder Kategorie besetzen kann.... Es ist ja schon schön, dass du so viele verschiedene Grakas hast.....


 
Wieso Grakas, das sind einzelne Systeme und bei weitem nicht alle!Aber hat sich schon erledigt, habe keine Lust die Bilder nochmal extra hochzuladen, einmal reicht das


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2011)

Hier wäre jetzt dein Bild im Post 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch total einfach und mehr verlange ich ja garnicht


----------



## Rheinlaender (26. März 2011)

3DMark Vantage|Rheinlaender|35811||Ci7 920 @4200Mhz |GTX570 SLI @890/1000/1780|6Gb 800Mhz @ 8-8-8-24 1T|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja richtig, sry, war ne sch.... Woche


----------



## Bloodsucker (26. März 2011)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig, sry, war ne sch.... Woche


 
Merkt man..... Tut mir leid....Hab nicht gemerkt, dass deine sogar einzelne unterschiedliche Systeme sind.... In diesem Thread sammelt man eben von jedem User nur ein einziges Ergebniss pro Benchmark...


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (30. März 2011)

Hallo Community!!!


3DMark Vantage|S.T.R.E.L.O.K.|H8240|Core 2 Quad 9550@3900MHz|GTX260 @700/1470/1200|6Gb 1100Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 2T|Result


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. März 2011)

Hallo  Einmal bitte mit dem *P*(Performance) davor, wenn es für die Liste sein soll


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (31. März 2011)

@Blechdesigner !!! Moin...

meinst Du mich??? sind da alle im 3DMark Vantage Performance Ergebnisse?

mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. März 2011)

Jepp, ich meinte dich und ja alle gelisteten Ergebnisse sind ausschließlich im Performance-Mode/Run


----------



## widder0815 (1. April 2011)

*UPDATE*

3D-Mark vantage | widder0815 | 42247 | i7 2600K @ 4716 | 2x gtx570 @ 966/1932/1100 | 4Gb DDR3 1070mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-266.77-vantage.jpg


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 3D-Mark vantage | widder0815 | 42090 | i7 2600K @ 4700 | 2x gtx570 @ 966/1932/1100 | 4Gb DDR3 1070mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-266.77-vantage.jpg


 
Physx sollte noch der CPU zugewiesen werden, sonst ungültig.


----------



## True Monkey (1. April 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Physx sollte noch der CPU zugewiesen werden, sonst ungültig.


 PhysX ist bei ihm doch aus .......


----------



## widder0815 (1. April 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Physx sollte noch der CPU zugewiesen werden, sonst ungültig.


 
PhysX ist aus ... habe den Neusten Vantage (Patch) da ist PhysX --> Geschichte  mit PhysX hätte ich ausserdem 75000 cpu Points


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. April 2011)

Sry, bin bissel verpeilt. Vantage hat ja kein Physx mehr.


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. April 2011)

Lustig ist, das ich mir gerade das 1.10 auf der Homepage von denen runterladen wollte und es dort nicht angeboten wurde 

Klar Google hat geholfen, aber finds trotzdem merkwürdig


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. April 2011)

So, mal ein kleines Update (an Ergebnissen) von mir 

Aquamark|Blechdesigner|377839|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x HD 5870 @ 1060/1333|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
3D Mark 01|Blechdesigner|105305|i7 2600K @ 5200|HD 5870 @ 1050/1333|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
3D Mark 03|Blechdesigner|156811|i7 2600K @ 5200|2x HD 5870 @ 1025/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
3D Mark 05|Blechdesigner|47063|i7 2600K @ 5200|2x HD 5870 @ 1055/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
3D Mark 06|Blechdesigner|37447|i7 2600K @ 5200|2x HD 5870 @ 1050/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
3D Mark Vantage|Blechdesigner|38046|i7 2600K @ 5202|2x HD 5870 @ 1050/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinlaender (16. April 2011)

3D Mark Vantage|Rheinlaender|39439|i7 2600K @ 5203|2x GTX 480 @ 875/1750/2050|4 GiByte DDR3 1333|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3D Mark 06|Rheinlaender|37678|i7 2600K @ 5203|2x GTX 480 @ 875/1750/2050|4 GiByte DDR3 1333|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (17. April 2011)

3D Mark 06|Legacyy|31279|i7 2600K @ 4400| GTX 580 @ 890/1780/2200|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylarnbg (28. April 2011)

3DMark Vantage | sylarnbg | 32793 | Core i7 930 @ 4000 Mhz | GTX 480 SLI 825/1650/2000 | 6GB DDR 1600@ 1523 MHZ


----------



## phoenix771 (3. Mai 2011)

3D Mark 2006|phoenix771|24847|i7 2600k @ 3510|GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950|8 GiByte DDR3 802|Link


----------



## phoenix771 (3. Mai 2011)

*Update*:

3D Mark 2006|phoenix771|26336|i7 2600k @ 3811|GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950|8 GiByte DDR3 802|Link


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2011)

phoenix771 schrieb:


> *Update*:
> 
> 3D Mark 2006|phoenix771|26336|i7 2600k @ 3800|GTX 570 @ 732/1464/1900|8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


 
Das wären dann DDR3 1600er


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Mai 2011)

^^Nein das ist so schon richtig geschrieben wie es steht, auch wenn die Taktraten nicht mit dem Screen ganz übereinstimmen!


> 3D Mark 2006|phoenix771|26336|i7 2600k @ *3811*|GTX 570 @ 732/1464/*950*|8 GiByte DDR3 *802*|Link


^^Das wären mitunter die einzig kleinen Fehler gewesen(dafür bin ich ja da), aber vom Post her bzw. die Schreibweise ist perfekt (so einige Scheibe abschneid)


----------



## phoenix771 (4. Mai 2011)

Uups! My fault, sorry... 

...korrigiert.


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Mai 2011)

3D Mark Vantage|Agr9550|43822|i7 980X @ 4671.8|3x HD 5870 @ 103028/1300|6 GiByte DDR3 @ 805.5|Link

Edit: Alles klar blechi dann hau ich nochma ein raus  Vllt geht noch nen stück ich hoffe es zumindest
Edit 2: und nochmal paar points


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal das es am So. wieder ein Update der Listen von mir geben wird, bis dahin darfst du^^ von mir aus ruhig noch dein Ergebnis(Punkte) korrigieren 

**Update**

Aquamark|Blechdesigner|395068|i7 2600K @ 5227|HD 5870 @ 1070/1333|4 GiByte DDR3 1072|Link
3D Mark 06|Blechdesigner|37780|i7 2600K @ 5201|GTX 580 @ 960/1920/1025|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Mai 2011)

3Dmark01|Jan565|48378|955BE @ 4000|2*HD5850 @ 765/1125|4 GiByte DDR3 800|

3Dmark03|Jan565|101988|955BE @ 4000|2*HD5850 @ 765/1125|4 GiByte DDR3 800|

3Dmark05|Jan565|27828|955BE @ 4000|2*HD5850 @ 765/1125|4 GiByte DDR3 800|

*UPDATE*

3Dmark06|Jan565|22389|955BE @ 4000|2*HD5850 @ 765/1125|4 GiByte DDR3 800|

P.S. bekomme die Bilder nicht mehr als URL hin seit dem Seitenupdate... >.<


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2011)

^^Hmm, wieso machst du mir nicht die erwünschten Detailfenster auf?, und der 01er ist in seiner jetzigen Form sogar ganz ungültig, weil ich die Settings garnicht sehen kann 

Ich glaube Dir ja deine erreichten Ergebnisse mit der Hardware(im 06er kann man auch schonmal auf das Deteilfenster verzichten, dort wird mir ja ein wenig mehr angezeigt), 
aber gleiches Recht, ähm Pflichten für alle (wenn ich anfange Ausnahmen die Regel lassen zu werden, dann bricht hier irgendwann alles aufgebaute zusammen und das wollen wir ja nicht)


----------



## widder0815 (28. Mai 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 3Dmark03|Jan565|101988|955BE @ 4000|2*HD5850 @ 765/1125|4 GiByte DDR3 800| Link
> 
> 3Dmark05|Jan565|27828|955BE @ 4000|2*HD5850 @ 765/1125|4 GiByte DDR3 800| Link
> 
> ...



Geht doch


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2011)

blechi in der 2005er rankliste is der widder 0815 2x drin 1x mit 4600MHz 1x mit 4700MHz

is mir eben aufgefallen wo ich geschaut hab was ich damals gebencht hab,hab ja garkein 03 score eintragen obwohl ich da nedmal schlecht bin


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2011)

So, Listen sind wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

Platz 5		Agr9550	43822	i7 980X @ 4672	3x HD 5870 @ 1030/1300	6 GiByte DDR3 @ 806	Link

ich hab 43822  hab gestern abend nochmal eddiert gehabt


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2011)

^^Dann editier nächstes mal auch die Zahlen u. nicht nur das Bild


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

oh schei...be  habs eddiert nun passts 

komm 34points hinter platz 4....die hol ich mir auch noch bis zum nächsten update


----------



## PCTom (29. Mai 2011)

3D Mark 03|PCTOM|96079|PII 1090T @ 4100 | GTX580 @ 911/1821/1102 |8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link
3D Mark 05|PCTOM|27509|PII 1090T @ 4100 | GTX580 @ 911/1821/1102 |8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link

Update 3D Mark 06|PCTOM|22943|PII 1090T @ 4100 | GTX580 @ 911/1821/1102 |8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link

Update 3D Mark Vantage|PCTOM|24564|PII 1090T @ 4100 | GTX580 @ 900/1799/1102 |8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link

ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig eingetragen  wollte auch mal ein paar Werte posten  auch wenn unter Lukü und mit einem PII keine Wunder zu erwarten sind


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2011)

Du hast bei den Links nur die Thumbs^^.
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## PCTom (30. Mai 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Du hast bei den Links nur die Thumbs^^.
> [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum



geändert  ich hoffe jetzt passt es


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Mai 2011)

Schreibe mal vor den 06er und Vantage, bitte noch *Update* (nicht das ich das dann bei dem nächsten Update übersehe) 

Und *1x* for der GTX 580 kann ruhig weg (dann brauch ich das auch nicht mehr machen )


----------



## PCTom (30. Mai 2011)

gesagt getan  wusste garnicht das ihr mich mit der GTX280 noch erfasst habt


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Mai 2011)

^^Super 

Ich bin stark am Übelegen den *Unigine Heaven(DX11)* mit ins Programm aufzunehemen 

Als Beweis kommt dann allerdings ein ganz gewöhnlicher Screenshot zur Geltung und nicht die Datei+Verifizierung=Bild wie bei Hwbot...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(als Beispiel)

...eine Umfrage diesbezüglich hier im Unterforum würde glaube ich, nicht viel bringen (geschätzte Teilnahme daran, wären bestimmt 50 Stimmen(die sich dann evtl. noch splitten) von tausenden Usern )


----------



## PCTom (30. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Super
> 
> Ich bin stark am Übelegen den *Unigine Heaven(DX11)* mit ins Programm aufzunehemen
> 
> ...



ich wäre dafür


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

hmmmmmmmmm schwer zusagen blechi,benchen das überhaupt soviel das es sich lohnt nen rankig zuerstellen und auf der anderen seite is wenns dafür nen rankig gibts vllt benchen es dann auch mehr 

meine stimme kannste als "mir egal" zählen oder besser gesagt das was die mehrheit sagt/schreibt


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

Ich schließe mich Agr9550 an.


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> benchen das überhaupt soviel das es sich lohnt nen rankig zuerstellen



nunja , um so weniger um so Bessere Plätze für uns ...


----------



## PCTom (31. Mai 2011)

ich finds super und werd ihn heut noch benchen  lohnt sich für mein Harwaresetup auf jeden Fall mehr als der CPU lastige Aquamark und 2001


----------



## PCTom (31. Mai 2011)

Heaven Benchmark|PCTOM|1643,923|PII 1090T @ 4100 | GTX580 @ 893/1785/1102 |8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link

das müsste passen oder


----------



## widder0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Heaven Benchmark| widder0815 | 3386,73| 2600k @ 4952 | 3x gtx570 @ 940/1879/1002 |4 GiByte DDR3 943 |   Link

               3D-Mark Vantage | widder0815 | 47702 | 2600k @ 4952 | 3x gtx570 @ 900/1800/935 |4 GiByte DDR3 943 | Link


----------



## Jan565 (1. Juni 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hmm, wieso machst du mir nicht die erwünschten Detailfenster auf?, und der 01er ist in seiner jetzigen Form sogar ganz ungültig, weil ich die Settings garnicht sehen kann
> 
> Ich glaube Dir ja deine erreichten Ergebnisse mit der Hardware(im 06er kann man auch schonmal auf das Deteilfenster verzichten, dort wird mir ja ein wenig mehr angezeigt),
> aber gleiches Recht, ähm Pflichten für alle (wenn ich anfange Ausnahmen die Regel lassen zu werden, dann bricht hier irgendwann alles aufgebaute zusammen und das wollen wir ja nicht)


 
Ah, hast recht ja. Mein Fehler, mache ich bei gelegenheit neu den Test! Aber wieso ist nicht mein 05 und 03 Ergebnis eingetragen, die sind doch richtig oder nicht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mal doch per absoluter Ausnahme deinen 03er u. 05er eintragen, aber für's nächste Mal ganz wichtig, die Detailfenster mitauf machen(sofern möglich, 
ansonsten bei Online-Ergebnissen soweit runterscrollen das man Endergebnis und Einzellergebnisse sehen kann u. dann den Screenshot machen)


----------



## PCTom (2. Juni 2011)

ein neuer NV Treiber ist draußen vielleicht bench ich noch mal alles durch 

Update 3D Mark 03|PCTOM|96280|PII 1090T @ 4141|GTX580 @ 914/1828/1111|8 GiByte DDR3 808|Link

Update 3D Mark 05|PCTOM|28575|PII 1090T @ 4141|GTX580 @ 914/1828/1111|8 GiByte DDR3 808|Link

Update 3D Mark 06|PCTOM|23368|PII 1090T @ 4141|GTX580 @ 914/1828/1111|8 GiByte DDR3 808|Link

Update 3D Mark Vantage|PCTOM|24774|PII 1090T @ 4141|GTX580 @ 900/1799/1111|8 GiByte DDR3 808|Link

Update Heaven|PCTOM|1729,729|PII 1090T @ 4200|GTX580 @ 896/1792/1152|8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juni 2011)

**Neu*

*Unigine Heaven(DX11)|Blechdesigner|1800.10|i7 2600K @ 5000|GTX 580 @ 940/1880/1050|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
*
*Update**

3D Mark 05|Blechdesigner|47102|i7 2600K @ 5200|GTX 580 @ 960/1920/1025|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZET (3. Juni 2011)

3DMark Vantage|ZET|21116|PhenomII 955 @ 4,0GHz|2x 6870  950/1100|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|


3DMark 06|ZET|22358|PhenomII 955 @ 4,0GHz|2x 6870  950/1100|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|


----------



## widder0815 (6. Juni 2011)

@Norbert

Ich will dir mal Gratulieren das du(HWBOT mal aussen vor) hier die absolut geordnetste und Grösste schwa*z Mark liste hast von der Gaaanzen Weeeelt 
Respekt


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Juni 2011)

Hey, vielen vielen Dank 

Eigentlich könnte nach 1 1/2 Jahren Übernahme der Listen, mal ruhig wieder ein Artikel auf die Main


----------



## Icz3ron3 (9. Juni 2011)

3D Mark 2003|Icz3rOn3|215194|i7 2600k @ 4800|GTX 590 @ 683/1366/874|8 GiByte DDR3 1064| Link 

3D Mark 2005|Icz3rOn3|41136|i7 2600k @ 4800|GTX 590 @ 683/1366/874|8 GiByte DDR3 1064| Link 

3D Mark 2006|Icz3rOn3|32418|i7 2600k @ 4850|GTX 590 @ 688/1376/877|8 GiByte DDR3 1064| Link 

3D Markvantage|Icz3rOn3|40647|i7 2600k @ 4800|GTX 590 @ 683/1366/874|8 GiByte DDR3 1064| Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juni 2011)

Sorry, aber ich habe leider schlechte Nachrichten für dich und deine absolvierten Runs, denn alle aber auch wirklich alle sind ungültig 
Bitte schau nochmal, wenn noch nicht getan, auf Seite1 die Regeln bzw. das Regelwerk an.
-> Es müssen zwangsläufig die Auflösungen zu erkennen sein und der Vantage muss ohne PhysX durchlaufen!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Juni 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe leider schlechte Nachrichten für dich und deine absolvierten Runs, denn alle aber auch wirklich alle sind ungültig
> Bitte schau nochmal, wenn noch nicht getan, auf Seite1 die Regeln bzw. das Regelwerk an.
> -> Es müssen zwangsläufig die Auflösungen zu erkennen sein und der Vantage muss ohne PhysX durchlaufen!



Und 215k Points im 03er mit 4,8ghz cpu riecht voll nach geFaket
Vantage mit PhysX und 71k CPU Points (wo sind wir denn hier) 

Die Scorre vom 05 und 06 halte ich für Realistisch(echt)


----------



## Icz3ron3 (10. Juni 2011)

wo und wie stelle ich denn bei vantage physx aus, tut mir leid hab das aber ganz normal laufen lassen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juni 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> wo und wie stelle ich denn bei vantage physx aus, tut mir leid hab das aber ganz normal laufen lassen



Im Treiber (Nvidia Systemsteuerung) ...

o oh armer Norbert , wieder in seinen Fred rumgespamt


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2011)

Es ist noch zu verkraften, da ich ja die kleine extra Liste mit dem Aktualisierungsdatum habe (jeder Post hat ja dann auch sein datum, nur das viele rumgeklicke wird mir dann nicht genommen)


----------



## Icz3ron3 (10. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> *Und 215k Points im 03er mit 4,8ghz cpu riecht voll nach geFaket*
> Vantage mit PhysX und 71k CPU Points (wo sind wir denn hier)  (echt)


 
3D Mark 2003|Icz3rOn3|215194|i7 2600k @ 4800|GTX 590 @ 612/1225/855|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Linkhttp://Option


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2011)

@ Icz3ron3

Sry das was du uns hier verkaufen willst ist ein blackrun  (Treiber abgestürzt während des runs und dann hat er sich neiu aufgebaut)
Ganz gut erkenntlich an den details ....nach GT1 steigt die Framerate viel zu hoch im vergleich zu dem ersten test 

Vergleiche einfach mal deine details mit denen des Weltrekordes deiner Karte ....klick 

Und den willst du übrigens gebrochen haben


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2011)

Ja, generell müsste GT1 immer mehr FPS machen als GT2 und sich dann bis zu GT3 abbauen, in GT4 ist dann aber wieder mehr als im vorausgehenden(GT3) drinn.
Aber lustig zu sehen das sich das anscheinend wiederholen lässt 

Von GT1 ausgehend, würden beim kompletten Run ~130k auf dem Display erscheinen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2011)

@Icz3ron3

Setz dein Ergebniss hier rein ....Klick 

den da gehört es rein


----------



## Icz3ron3 (11. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Icz3ron3
> 
> Setz dein Ergebniss hier rein ....Klick
> 
> den da gehört es rein



tut mir leid, aber das zeigt der bei mir nur so an, weiss nich was ich da machen soll das der das normal wiedergibt.
wusste nich das dafür ne extra seite gibt 

danke für die info mit dem blackrun

zum vantage nochmal, seit neusten stürzt es mittendrin ab bluescreen hat einer ne ahnung was das sein kann , auch ohne OC


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juni 2011)

3D Mark 06 | EGThunder | 21679 | i7 920 @ 3319 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950 | 12GB DDR3-1333 | Result

3D Mark Vantage | EGThunder | 21292 | i7 920 @ 3319 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950 | 12GB DDR3-1333 | Result

Sorry, ich weiß leider nicht wie ich da Link hinschreiben kann.  Der ändert das automatisch auf Result.

EG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juni 2011)

So, Link , wäre es möglich 

Aber generell: 



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> *Ab  jetzt sind nur noch die Ergebnisse  gültig**, wo der  Screenshot zum jeweiligen Post auch hier direkt im Forum(Thread)  hochgeladen wurde!* (das sollte jedem möglich sein)
> Hier nun auch  der Link zum  *[HowTo]  Bilderupload im Forum*
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juni 2011)

Das bringt mir ja viel, ich weiß ja nicht wie ich dahin komme, das da Link steht und nicht Result. 

Sorry, wenn ihr nur noch Bilder nehmt, weiß Gott warum, dann löscht den Post da oben, denn Bilder habe ich keine gemacht.

EG


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juni 2011)

Das reine Regelwerk hat sich von Anbeginn der Listen(since 2009) nicht verändert, es wurde von vornerein immer ein Screenshot verlangt!
Da jenes aber vermehrt durch externe Bilderupload-Dienste erfolgte, habe ich das mit dem oben erwähnten Zusatz underbinden wollen (und das ist auch schon "paar Tage" her )
(da diese Bilder dort irgendwann einfach vom Server gelöscht werden und hier direkt hochgeladene dauerhaft verbleiben, so hat ein Ergebnis was bis dato nicht aktualisiert wurde immer noch einen Beweis)

Sofern keine Vollversionen/Versionen des jeweiligen Benchmarks vorliegen mit dem es nicht möglich ist, sich direkt die Punkte anzeigen zu lassen, gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit das Browserfenster(soweit beim Ergebnis runterscrollen bis Gesammtergebnis + Einzelergebnisse zu erkennen sind) + CPU-Z(2 mal) + GPU-Z als Screenshot festzuhalten und hier hoch zu laden 
(was man auch von einigen, wenn man durch die Ergebniswelt klickt, begutachten kann)


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info... habe nun entsprechend Bilder hinzugefügt. 

EG


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2011)

So nun will ich auchmal

3DMark03|Icke&Er|154998|2600K @ 5385|2x 6950 @ 840/1310|4GB DDR3 1126|Link

3DMark05|Icke&Er| 47223|2600K @ 5254|2x 6950 @ 800/1250|4GB DDR3 980|Link

Aquamark|Icke&Er|382165|2600K @ 5359|2x 6950 @ 800/1250|4GB DDR3 1120|Link

So ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht 

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juni 2011)

Nimm mal schnell die MHz und Kommas(Aufrunden(=>5)/Abrunden(<5) beachten) da raus sonst gibt's Schläge 

_100Tipps für das Überleben in der Zone._

Tipp 54:

nach einem und vor einem | folgt kein Leerzeichen [Bsp: xxxx|xxxx]


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juli 2011)

*Update*
3DMark05|Masterchief79|47322|2600K @ 5293|GTX570 @ 980/1000|2GB DDR3 1086|Link


----------



## Naix (30. Juli 2011)

3DMark Vantage|Naix|27612|i7860@4020|GTX580@946/1000/1892|8GB DDR3 1600|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-3d-mark.jpg


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2011)

Listen* Update*


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. August 2011)

Hallo Admin ... Diese "Antwort" bitte löschen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. August 2011)

3D Mark Vantage*|*Hardwarefreak81*|*11631*|*PII X4 945 @ 3014MHz*|*GTX 260 Extreme @ 602/999/1296*|*4 GiByteDDR2 800*|*Link


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. August 2011)

Kann man hier noch aufgenommen werden, oder ist hier schon alles tod


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. August 2011)

Was ist tod  Die Listen sind doch up to date (ich horte noch, seit dem 31.07. ist ja nicht viel zusammen gekommen)


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. August 2011)

3dmark06 | 45thFuchs | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4265MHZ  | 4GB DDR3-1333 @ CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2060 | 23303 | http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15931736;jsessionid=1ciw6ms6mpci?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm06%2F15931736%3Fkey%3Dc57EsCRebT6TBpz7WnzDZwBBbsHHhK


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (10. August 2011)

Achso, ich hoffe es ist alles wie es sein soll bei meinem Benchmark


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. August 2011)

PhysX muss zwangsläufig beim Vantag deaktiviert(im Nvidia-Menü einstellbar) sein um gültig zu sein (hier läuft's nach Hwbot-Regeln).
Habe den Screen eben erst richtig angeschaut, scheint wohl aktiv zu sein (schön am sehr hohen CPU-Score bei deiner verwendeten CPU zu sehen und am CPU Test 2) 

@ 45thFuchs

Das Bild muss hier direkt im Thread hoch geladen werden! 
(Auf dem Screen muss dan neben dem Gesammtergebnis, noch die Einzellergebnisse der Test und 2x CPU-Z(CPU und RAM) + GPU-Z zu sehen sein)


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (15. August 2011)

Na dann werde ich mal ein Update machen, ohne PhysX natürlich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. August 2011)

3DMark06|streetjumper16|36491|2600k @ 5100|2x HD 5870 @ 940/1275|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|Bild


----------



## 45thFuchs (24. August 2011)

Alles klar ich mach mich dann kurz dran .

-.- jetzt kennt das ...... programm den 280 treiber noch nicht  naja mir wayne steht ja jetzt auf bildschirm

Mehr spannung wollt ich dem teil bei dem wetter auch nicht mehr antun,das weiter oben gepostete  result ist bei 1,6vcpu und 1,16auf graka gemacht worden,mit dem 275 whql.

Edit : da kommt noch mehr 



3dmark06|45thFuchs|22960  |PII 1090T @ 4139|GTX 460 @ 950/1900/1005|4 GB DDR3 669|Link

Vantage|45thFuchs|18589|PII 1090T @ 4139|GTX 460 @ 940/1880/1020|4 GiByte DDR3 669|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. August 2011)

^^Bevor du noch weiter machst :


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Sofern keine Vollversionen/Versionen  des jeweiligen Benchmarks vorliegen mit dem es nicht möglich ist, sich  direkt die Punkte anzeigen zu lassen, gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit  das Browserfenster(soweit beim Ergebnis runterscrollen bis  Gesammtergebnis + Einzelergebnisse zu erkennen sind) + CPU-Z(2  mal[CPU/RAM]) + GPU-Z als Screenshot festzuhalten und hier hoch zu laden
> (was man auch von einigen, wenn man durch die Ergebniswelt klickt, begutachten kann)


 Also die reinen Punkte bzw. das Endergebnis alleine hat leider keine Aussagekraft und ist deshalb so noch nicht Regelkonform!
Und den 11er habe(führe) ich nicht(noch nicht) in den Listen, dafür aber den Unigine Heaven(DX11) 

Desweiteren überarbeite dein posting nochmal.

Bsp. wie es aussehen sollte(Seite1):
*
Benchmark|Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM| Screenshot-Link
*3D Mark 2006|Blechdesigner|19386|i7 860 @ 3300|GTX 275 @ 650/1475/1200|4 GiByte DDR3 900|Link


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. August 2011)

Also ne vollversion will ich mir grad nicht echt runterziehn ,geht halt nur mit den direkten link und der zeitangabe davon ,da steht auch userid und so ,dazu die quicklinks,einfach kein bock jetzt noch mal ne stunde die kiste brennen zu lassen ^^

Geht das so in ordnung? wenn die resultate also noch so in text dazu schreibe?an der zeit lässt sich ja überprüfen das enddetailresult?
Ich oc normal nicht soweit darum, ist niks um das 24/7 zu machen ,normal macht der oc+uv gleichzeitig
was muss ich sonst noch machen mit cpu-z ?nen screenshot bei dem takt schicken oder auf verify drücken ?oder ist das weil ich das result im anhang dazu hab und nur datum +punktzahl aufm screen zu sehn sind?
kurze anleitung bitte dann mach ich nachher noch mal wenns echt sein muss 

Edit:so nachgearbeitet, muss ich da jetzt noch was dran machen,geht das mit dem 280treiber in ornung ,das programm kennt den noch nicht ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. August 2011)

So wäre es fertig und regulär 



Spoiler



3dmark06|45thFuchs|22960  |PII 1090T @ 4139|GTX 460 @ 950/1900/1005|4 GB DDR3 669|Link

Vantage|45thFuchs|18381|PII 1090T @ 4139|GTX 460 @ 940/1880/1000|4 GiByte DDR3 669|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. August 2011)

danke ,wusste echt nicht wie ich jetzt die ganze page aufn screen kriegen sollte  hab schon neu gebencht ist der auch noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch 18500 geknackt,sind die so in ordnung? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P18589 3DMarks


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. August 2011)

So wie der erste Screen ist, ist alles perfekt, mehr brauch ich nicht 
Das geschriebene fehlt jetzt halt noch:


> Vantage|45thFuchs|18381|PII 1090T @ 4139|GTX 460 @ 940/1880/1020|4 GiByte DDR3 669|Link


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. August 2011)

Danke  

So dann hab ich erstmal ausgebencht und gehts dann wieder in den alltagsmodus


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*3D Mark 2006|smatter|31615|2600K@ 4500|GTX 480 @ 840/1680/2218|8 GiByte DDR3 1600|LINK*



..hoffe passt so, mein erster Eintrag mit meinen 24/7 Settings...


E://

Mal das HW-Bot Heaven laufen lassen....

*Unigine Heaven(DX11)**|smatter|1337.74|2600K@ 4500|GTX 480 @ 840/1680/2218|8 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link*


...hoffe das passt so, oder ?

E.2.://

Und Vantage...

*3DMark Vantage**|smatter|24466|2600K@ 4500|GTX 480 @ 840/1680/2218|8 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link

*
...hoffe dieser Eintrag passt auch....


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (2. September 2011)

3D Mark06|pleezefragme|20728|i5 661 @ 4498|HD6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|Link
3D Mark Vantage|pleezefragme|14942|i5 661 @ 4498|HD6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|Link


ist das jetzt gut für die Karte und den CPU?


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. September 2011)

@ smatter und PLEEZEFRAGME

Wenn ihr doch schon die Pro Version vom 06er habt, warum zeigt ihr mir denn nicht die Auflösung u. macht zusätzlich das Detailfenster auf? 
(auch wenn die Ergebnisse regelkonform erzielt wurden, bin ich knallhart in der Beweisführung )

@ PLEEZEFRAGME

Schau dir mal die paar Posts zuvor an, was ich genau für den Vantage im einzellnen brauche, damit es auch ein gültiges Ergebnis ist/wird


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (3. September 2011)

kein problem^^ hatte ich nicht gelesen.

Mache heue abend neue screens bin eh gerade am testen^^


----------



## smatter (6. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ smatter und PLEEZEFRAGME
> 
> Wenn ihr doch schon die Pro Version vom 06er habt, warum zeigt ihr mir denn nicht die Auflösung u. macht zusätzlich das Detailfenster auf?
> (auch wenn die Ergebnisse regelkonform erzielt wurden, bin ich knallhart in der Beweisführung )



Hey...kein Ding, was meinst du mit Auflösung..?? das ist in 1920x1080...wie mein tft denke ich mal...oder wie soll ich dir den nachweis erbringen ?

Sry, mache ich sicherlich, musst nur sagen, wie du das haben willst..;)

btw...der Screen wurde mit *snipping tool* gemacht, nicht mit druckstf....*fg..deshalb die krumme Auflösung, wenn du das meinst...

Eingetragen hast ja gar keine, auch nicht heaven...also waren alle Falsch..??


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. September 2011)

Ich möchte nur die Auflösung vom 06er sehen 
(also immer bei allen Benches wo sie halt immer in den Settings ersichtlich ist: 01/03/05/06) 

Diese Sachen sind mir halt wichtig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smatter (6. September 2011)

axxo..ohkai..also waren vantage und Heaven korreckt ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. September 2011)

Jepp, das ist alles korrekt


----------



## smatter (6. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Jepp, das ist alles korrekt



Klasse...dann hier der neue 3D06 mit meinen 24/7 Settings...

*3D Mark 2006|smatter|31779|2600K@ 4500|GTX 480 @ 880/1760/2100|8 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link*



...Danke dir..!!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. September 2011)

wäre es möglich nen eigenen Bereich für Mobile Geräte zu schaffen ?


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (8. September 2011)

3D Mark06|pleezefragme|23168|i5 750 @ 4000|HD6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 1333@ 1200 7-7-7-20|Link
3D Mark Vantage|pleezefragme|16270|i5 750 @ 4000|HD6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 1333@ 1200 7-7-7-20|Link


arg mir fällt gerade auf das ich beim 06 die gpu-z vergessen habe -.-
hoffe der screen passt diesmal so


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. September 2011)

So wie jetzt im Spoiler 



Spoiler



3D Mark06|PLEEZEFRAGME|23168|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 600|Link
3D Mark Vantage|PLEEZEFRAGME|16270|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 600|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (9. September 2011)

man man man, ist echt nicht ohne hier^^ 
Da braucht man ja schon fast nen Studium nur um ergebnisse zu posten^^

3D Mark06|PLEEZEFRAGME|23168|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 600|Link
3D Mark Vantage|PLEEZEFRAGME|16270|i5 750 @ 4000|HD 6850 @ 960/1137|8 GiByte DDR3 600|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. September 2011)

*UPDATE* der Listen


----------



## Speedoo (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

3D Mark06|Speedoo|32690|i7 980x @ 4913|2x GTX 285 @ 730/1640/1404|6 GiByte DDR3 1011| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=476802&d=1318275146

3D Mark Vantage|Speedoo|28768|i7 980x @ 4801|2X GTX 285 @ 730/1640/1400|6 GiByte DDR3 1011| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=476803&d=1318275208


----------



## mak111 (14. Oktober 2011)

sorry leider ein fehl versuch . sorry norbert


----------



## ahe1977 (17. Oktober 2011)

3D Mark06|Ahe1977|28623|i5 2500K@4500|GTX 560Ti@1000/2000/1026|4 GiByte DDR3 1600 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=452080&uid=3645&d=1318886240


----------



## nassa (25. Oktober 2011)

*Update*

3D Mark Vantage|nassa|21737|i5 750 @ 4200|GTX 470 @ 915/1830/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (20. November 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte doch gleich mal meinen Senf mit dazu geben 

3DMark 03 | Cpt. Spaulding | 65682 | PII 955 @ 3400 | HD 6850 @ 775/1000 | 8 GB DDR 1333






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (20. November 2011)

Das Ergebnis wird bestimmt nicht gerwertet, weil du die Bencheinstellung verdeckt hast


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. November 2011)

Hi und herzlich willkommen im Forum 

Sofern das Ergebnis mit in die Tabelle soll, müsste zwangsläufig auch die zu verwendete Auflösung(das Ergebnisfenster einfach mal zur Seite schieben) auf dem Screen ersichtlich sein.
Und noch besser wird es wenn dann noch das Deteilfenster[Deteils...] mitauf gemacht wird 
Hier mal Bsp.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (20. November 2011)

Ok das war mein fehler 

dann lass ich ihn nochmal durchlaufen und mach neue screens


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (20. November 2011)

So, habe hier jetzt nochmal die aktualisierte Fassung, hoffe man kann alles erkennen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Dezember 2011)

Unigene Heaven 2.5 | Sonntagsfahrer | 988 | PII 955 @ 4004 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200 | 4 GB DDR 2133


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi Sonntagfahrer, wenn Heaven dann eine von den HwBot-Versionen verwenden  KLICK


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Dezember 2011)

Unigene Heaven v.103 | Sonntagsfahrer | 1021.89 | PII 955 @ 4029 | HD5850 @ 1050/1300 | 4GB DDR3 2133


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. Januar 2012)

Aquamark|Sonntagsfahrer|234022|FX8120 @ 5101,9 |1x HD5850 @ 950/1250|8GB DDR3 1123| LINK


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Januar 2012)

Da schlackern mit die Eier


----------



## blackedition94 (11. Januar 2012)

hier stand müll


----------



## SoF (20. Januar 2012)

Cool, dass es hier noch eine gepflegte Forums-Benchmark-Liste gibt 
Dann bencht mal los 

Aquamark 3 | SoF | 430010 | Intel Core-i7 2600K @ 5666 | 2x ASUS GTX 580 782/1002  MHZ | 2x2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1099 MHZ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Mark 2001 | SoF | 130497 | Intel Core-i7 2600K @ 5674 | ASUS GTX 580 DCUII 1001/1100 MHZ | 2x2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1120 MHZ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Mark 2003 | SoF | 197396 | Intel Core-i7 2600K @ 5666 | 2x ASUS GTX 580 Matrix Platinum 1000/1130 MHZ | 2x2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1099 MHZ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Mark 2005 | SoF | 53260 | Intel Core-i7 2600K @ 5667 | 2x ASUS GTX  580 DCUII 985/1115 MHZ | 2x2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1119 MHZ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 3D Mark 2006 | SoF | 42411 | Intel Core-i7 2600K @ 5602 | 2x ASUS GTX  580 DCUII 981/1111 MHZ | 2x2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1086 MHZ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vantage | SoF | 53379 | Intel Core-i7 3960X @ 5400 | 2x ASUS GTX 580 Matrix Platinum 935/1100  MHZ | 3x2 GB G.Skill mixed 933 MHZ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2012)

^^Schöne Ergebnisse , am Sonntag sollte es mal wieder Zeit für ein Update geben


----------



## SoF (20. Januar 2012)

Thx - keine Eile, ich wollte einfach mal der Vollständigkeit halber gepostet haben


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Januar 2012)

3D Mark 2003 | Sonntagsfahrer | 101625 | FX 8120 @ 4787 |2x HD5850 @ 775/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Link
 3D Mark 2006 | Sonntagsfahrer | 22090 | FX 8120 @ 4902 |2x HD5850 @ 775/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Link
 3D Mark 2011 | Sonntagsfahrer | 7461| FX 8120 @ 4787 |2x HD5850 @ 775/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Link
 Vantage | Sonntagsfahrer | 25987| FX 8120 @ 4787 |2x HD5850 @ 775/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Link
Unigene Heaven DX11 | Sonntagsfahrer | 1357.35 | FX 8120 @ 4787 | 2x HD5850 @ 775/1050 | 8GB DDR3 2133
Unigene Heaven DX9 | Sonntagsfahrer | 3669.18 | FX 8120 @ 4787 | 2x HD5850 @ 775/1050 | 8GB DDR3 2133

Hier mal ein paar Werte von heute... 
Edit Werte aktuallisiert.
Heaven Benchmark wurde mit dem HW Tool erstellt.


----------



## power02 (4. Februar 2012)

3D Mark 06 | power02 | 29347 | i5 2500K @ 4500| 560 GTX Ti 448 @ 732/950 | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800 MHZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2012)

**Update**

3D Mark 05|Blechdesigner|47408|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x GTX 560Ti @ 950/1900/1026|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## power02 (5. Februar 2012)

power02 schrieb:


> 3D Mark 06 | power02 | 29347 | i5 2500K @ 4500| 560 GTX Ti 448 @ 732/950 | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800 MHZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
So noch ein Update:
3D Mark 06 | power02 | 30172 | i5 2500K @ 4500| 560 GTX Ti 448 @ 850/1700/1900 1,038V | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800 MHZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Februar 2012)

Aquamark | PSP-Hacker | 376582 | i7 2700K @ 5387.9 | GTX580 @ 1015/1100/2030 | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. Februar 2012)

Update

Heaven DX11|2322|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 1250/1550|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link
Heaven DX9|4007|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 1250/1550|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link
Aquamark|237545|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 1050/1575|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link
3DMark 06|22197|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 925/1375|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link
3DMark 11|9068|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 1250/1625|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link
3DMark Vantage|29288|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 1250/1550|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link


----------



## HashWorks (13. Februar 2012)

3DMark Vantage|HashWorks|27454|2600k @ 4524|GTX 580 @ 815/1630/1026|8 GiByte DDR3 938|Link

3DMark 06|HashWorks|31201|2600k @ 4524|GTX 580 @ 815/1630/1026|8 GiByte DDR3 938|Link

HWBOT Unigine Heaven DX11|HashWorks|1365|2600k @ 4524|GTX 580 @ 815/1630/1026|8 GiByte DDR3 938|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Februar 2012)

@*Sonntagsfahrer* ich habe mal deinen Post bereinigt  (bitte darauf achten die Bilder direkt im Thread/Post hoch zu laden)



> Heaven DX11|Sonntagsfahrer|2321.80|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 1250/1550|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Link
> AquamarkSonntagsfahrer|237545||FX 8120 @ 5060|HD7970 @ 1050/1575|8 GiByte DDR3 1073|Link
> 3DMark 06|Sonntagsfahrer|22197|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 925/1375|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Link
> 3DMark Vantage|Sonntagsfahrer|29288|FX 8120 @ 4788|HD7970 @ 1250/1550|8 GiByte DDR3 1064|Link
> ...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Februar 2012)

update
Aquamark|239380|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 5060|HD7970 @ 1225/1600|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link
 3DMark 11|3505|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4829|HD7970 @ 1210/1600|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link
3DMark 03|107596|Sonntagsfahrer|FX 8120 @ 4829|HD7970 @ 1250/1625|8 GiByte DDR3 2133|Link


----------



## SoF (27. Februar 2012)

Ich leg auch nochmal nach mit dem X79  


3DMark 03 | 207466 | SoF| Core-i7 3960X 5450 MHZ | 3x GTX 580 @ 930/1860/1075 |8 GiByte G.Skill DDR3 2360| Screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark Vantage | 61583 | SoF| Core-i7 3960X 5075 MHZ | 3x GTX 580 @ 934/1868/1098 |8 GiByte G.Skill DDR3 2360| Screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. März 2012)

3DMark 06|23442|45thFuchs|1090T@4204MHZ|460@955/1910/2010|8 GB DDR3 1699 CL9

500 Punkte draufgelegt  Der rest wird nachher editiert.Da kommt noch Vantage .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: 23442 3DMarks

Edit : Seh jetzt erst den auslesefehler auf dem screen.254 Referenztakt bei 16.5multi ,ziemlich exact 4,2 ghz bei 3058 NB+HT takt.(1,5Vbios 1,53 ist cpu-z normal)
Edit 2 : Vantage will nicht so ,dauernd treiber crash selbst auf 930Mhz.Thermi fried right.(Zeit für was neues.)

Schade wegen dem screen ,sieht irgendwie wie einfach dahingeklatscht aus,ist es aber auch


----------



## xChristian79 (18. März 2012)

3DMark11
xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975/1280 MHz | *P5247* | P5247

3DMark Vantage
xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975 / 1280 MHz | *P22428* | P22428

3DMark06
xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975 / 1280 MHz | *29291 *| 29291

Aquamark
xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975 / 1280 MHz | *220551* | 220551

3DMark2001SE
xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975 / 1280 MHz | *73192* | 73192


----------



## Uffbasse13 (1. April 2012)

Hier mein Ergebnis des Vantage-Benchmarks, mit meinem Notebook durchgeführt.

8267 / Uffbasse13 / Intel Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz(Turbo) / 12GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 700/1000 / 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorphee (2. April 2012)

Update mit neuer Hardware

3Dmark06 | leorphee | 33461 | I7 3930K @ 4501 | GTX580 @ 963/1926/1190 | 16 GB  DDR3 2183 | Link


----------



## ahe1977 (6. April 2012)

3DMark03 | ahe1977 | 115471 | I5 2500k@4800MHz | GTX680@1150/3500MHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68XP-UD3P score: 115471 3DMarks


----------



## motek-18 (2. Mai 2012)

gibts eigentlich kein tool wo mann vom deskop ein screen machen kann???


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2012)

Die Taste [Druck] auf der Tastatur und in Paint einfügen ist doch eigtl. am leichtesten 

Und inzwischen gab es ein *Update* meinerseits, diesmal bin ich aber etwas strenger zu Sache gegangen bzw. sehr streng.
Wer sich nicht in den Listen wieder findet, darf gerne fragen warum (aber als erstes sollte immer die erste Seite angesteuert werden, das Regelwerk beachtet werden, selbst das Posting(die Schreibweise) 
ansich hat schon wieder stark nachgelassen mit wenigen ausnahmen)

Und für alle die keine Vollversion des jeweiligen Benchmarks besitzen, ist es halt notwendig das Online-Ergebnis so weit runter zu scrollen das man das Gesammt- sowie die Einzelergebnisse sehen kann.
Genauso muss das Benchmark-Fenster des Jeweiligen Benchmarks und deren Einstellungen auch zu sehen sein.

Es wird ja nach den Regeln von HwBot gebencht KLICK (hier sind die Regeln nochmal für die jeweiligen Benchmarks[den AM3 akzeptiere ich aber weiterhin im alten Modus, sprich ohne Tool])


----------



## motek-18 (5. Mai 2012)

braucht man nicht word für um das bild auf zumachen


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Mai 2012)

Sonst würde es Blechdesigner kaum anders schildern, oder?


----------



## Teasy69 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich glaub ich mach lieber nicht mit 3DMark06/61965/i7 3930 K/GTX 680/32 GB DDR3 1600 cl 10


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2012)

^^Lieber nicht bei dem Post  
Seite1 lesen, lernen und verstehen, dann posten (wäre sehr wünschenswert) 
Dann erst *DIESES* Ergebnis evtl. überbieten. Danke 



Spoiler



Heaven|Blechdesigner|1926.65|i7 2600K @ 5000|2x GTX 460 @ 880/1760/1000|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enrico01 (20. Mai 2012)

3DMark06|enrico01| 25754|I5 2500K @ 3,7GHz|2x GTX 560 850/1050|8 GiByte DDR3 800|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=548706&d=1337501655


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

*Update* 

Aquamark|True Monkey|443168|i7 3770k @ 6091.70|2x GTX 480 @ 834/1686/1001|8 GiByte DDR3 980|Link 
3Dmark 01|True Monkey|126566|i7 3770k @ 6091.70|2x GTX 480 @ 834/1686/1001|8 GiByte DDR3 980|Link
3Dmark 03|True Monkey|183686|i7 3770k @ 6091.70|2x GTX 480 @ 834/1686/1001|8 GiByte DDR3 980|Link
3Dmark 05|True Monkey|57617|i7 3770k @ 6091.70|2x GTX 480 @ 834/1686/1001|8 GiByte DDR3 980|Link 
3Dmark 06|True Monkey|42119|i7 3770k @ 5674|2x GTX 480 @ 838/1676/1029|8 GiByte DDR3 980|Link

sry Norbert ...ich blick es mal wieder nicht wie ich es verlinke 
rest update ich erst wenn ich das kann .......also vllt nie 

Edit: Hoffe jetzt passt alles


----------



## killer196 (18. Juni 2012)

Unigine Heaven|Killer196|1876|i5 3570k @ 4,2Ghz|GTX 670 @ 1230/2469/3105|16 GiByte DDR3 667|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celi2 (18. Juni 2012)

3Dmark 06|celi2|39071|i7 3930K @ 5100|7970 @ 1275/1591|8 GiByte DDR3 933|Celi`s 3DMark06 score: 39071 marks with a Radeon HD 7970


----------



## Jan565 (20. Juni 2012)

*UPDATE

3Dmark 06|Jan565|24613|955BE @ 4600|5850 @ 1000/1300|8GiByte DDR3 800|


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. Juli 2012)

ich hoffe das reicht als screen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3Dmark 06|PLEEZEFRAGME|31388|2500K @ 5000|560TI @ 1000/2000|8GiByte DDR3 1333|


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juli 2012)

^^Leider nein 

Schau Dir oben mal die Bilder von True Monkey an 
Wenn nun deine Version vom Benchmark die Punkte nicht direkt anzeigt, kommt zusätlich das Browserfenster mit ins Spiel, unzwar bis zu dem Punkt, wo das *Gesammtergebnis+Einzelergebnisse zu erkennen sind.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Benchmarkfenster selbst muss aber auch noch zu erkennen sein, aber nicht so wie zB. beim User Jan656, wo zB. die Auflösung verdeckt ist.
Hier mal die Regeln laut Hwbot KLICK(Bild) (zusätzlich hier noch und ein gern gesehenes Muss(hast du ja auch) CPU-Z mit dem Reiter Memory).

Und hier noch mal gesehen(in Bild) warum nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (13. Juli 2012)

oki, dann mach ich das heute nochmal, da habe ich wenigstens einen grund noch nen tick höher zu gehen^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juli 2012)

^^Aber nicht vergessen alles muss irgendwie auf einen Screen passen  

Ich sehe gerade das ich ja bei so einigen das habe sogar durchgehen lassen  
(sofern ID oder Link vorhanden sind kann man die Ergebnisse ja auch nachvollziehen, aber es ist halt nicht 100% gegeben das dem jenigem auch das Ergebnis wirklich gehört,
und wenn der Link bzw. ID einmal nicht mehr funktionieren sollten, sind halt alte/älltere Ergebnisse nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen)


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (14. Juli 2012)

So, ich habe mich nochmal durchgequält und sogar verbessert, wenn das nicht reicht geb ich auf.

3Dmark 06|PLEEZEFRAGME|32190|i5 2500k @ 5100|GTX 560TI @ 1050/1000/2100|8 GiByte DDR3 666|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-32190-2.jpgLink
 3Dmark Vantage|PLEEZEFRAGME|22928|i5 2500k @ 5100|GTX 560TI @ 1050/1000/2100|8 GiByte DDR3 666|Link
 
damit sollte ich die schnellste Single GPU im 06er haben, oder habe ich mich verschaut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2012)

*Hust* 

das ist die schnellste single GPU im 06er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Norbert 

du brauchst meine Updates von oben noch nicht einbinden ...sind alle schon wieder veraltet 



*Update *

Aquamark|True Monkey|470115|i7 3770k @ 6360.07| GTX 580 @ 958/1916/1136|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3Dmark 01|True Monkey|133432|i7 3770k @ 6360.34|GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1125|8 GiByte DDR3 989 |Link
3Dmark 03|True Monkey|186742|i7 3770k @ 5618.44|GTX 690 @ 1115/1745/1220|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3Dmark 05|True Monkey|58485|i7 3770k @ 6359.96|HD 7970 @ 1130/..../1500|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3Dmark 06|True Monkey|44951|i7 3770k @ 6042.35|GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1125|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3DMark Vantage|True Monkey|55774|i7 3930k @ 5099.85|GTX 690 @ 1070/1175/1752| 16 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (14. Juli 2012)

Stimmt...ist sogar nur die 6. schnellste^^ man habe ich schief geschaut...dabei habe ich doch erst ein Mixery getrunken.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> damit sollte ich die schnellste Single GPU im 06er haben, oder habe ich mich verschaut?


Vor True war es meine 580er 

Beim 06er sollte noch Luft sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update *(von True mal ordentlich )

Aquamark|True Monkey|470115|i7 3770k @ 6360.07| GTX 580 @ 958/1916/1136|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3Dmark 01|True Monkey|133432|i7 3770k @ 6360.34|GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1125|8 GiByte DDR3 989 |Link
3Dmark 03|True Monkey|186742|i7 3770k @ 5618.44|GTX 690 @ 1115/1745/1220|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3Dmark 05|True Monkey|58485|i7 3770k @ 6359.96|HD 7970 @ 1130/1500|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3Dmark 06|True Monkey|44951|i7 3770k @ 6042.35|GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1125|8 GiByte DDR3 989|Link
3DMark Vantage|True Monkey|55774|i7 3930k @ 5099.85|GTX 690 @ 1070/1752/1175|16 GiByte DDR3 800|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxtrum (20. Juli 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: 26203 3DMarks
26203 Punkte 3d Mark 06

Alles Standardt  
Proz: i5 3570K 
Graka: asus gtx670 dc2
Ram: 16 gig Vegance 1600mhz ^^


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (22. August 2012)

Kommt hier noch ein Update und evtl ne 3dMark 11er liste?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. August 2012)

Eilig? Die 9 gültigen Ergebnisse seit dem letzten Update werden noch ihren Weg in die Liste finden 

Und die 11er Liste gibts doch schon als selbstständige Liste(wo der ORB Link genügt, der mir nicht reichen würde/wird)


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. September 2012)

**Update** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Listen wurden grundlegend überarbeitet (V.1.2.0)


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2012)

Ich wußte das ich was vergessen hatte .........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Unigine Heaven|True Monkey|4017.02|i7 3930k @ 5100.72|GTX 690 @ 1070/1752/1175|16 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. September 2012)

^^Und ist schon drinn


----------



## Agr9550 (13. September 2012)

Blechi darf man eigentlich 2x in der liste sein  mit 2 ver gpu setups ? Interressiert mich da ich ja nen neues gespann hab und gern mit tri cf + neuen cf drin stehen würde

edit:frage erledigt steht ja schon im 5satz oder so (lesen bildet ich weiss)


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

3D Mark Vantage|recell|32813|i7 3770k @ stock|GTX 680 @ stock|16 GiByte DDR3 1600


----------



## motek-18 (18. September 2012)

3D Mark 06|motek-18|37120
|i7 3770 @ 5100|GTX 580 @1078/2106/|8 GiByte DDR3 1600|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: 37120 3DMarks


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2012)

*Update *

3Dmark 05|True Monkey|59973|i7 3770k @ 6301.79|GTX 680 @ 1186/..../1747|8 GiByte DDR3 1050|Link
3Dmark 06|True Monkey|47018|i7 3770k @ 6091.47|GTX 680 @ 1186/..../1727|8 GiByte DDR3 1050|Link


----------



## FlasherBasher (11. Oktober 2012)

Aquamark3 | FlasherBasher | 213052 | i7-3820 + 5.0GHz | 3xGTX680 + Standard | 16GB DDR3 2000 | LINK

3DMark05 | FlasherBasher | 43127 | i7-3820 + 5.0GHz | 3xGTX680 + Standard | 16GB DDR3 2000 | LINK

3DMark06 | FlasherBasher | 34099 | i7-3820 + 5.0GHz | 3xGTX680 + Standard | 16GB DDR3 2000 | LINK

3DMarkVantage | FlasherBasher | 47616  |i7-3820 + 5.0GHz | 3xGTX680 + Standard | 16GB DDR3 2000 | LINK

Unigen Heaven (DX11) | FlasherBasher | 3060 |i7-3820 + 5.0GHz | 3xGTX680 + Standard | 16GB DDR3 2000 | LINK


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2012)

^^Hi FlasherBasher 

Für den Heaven bitte eine der Hwbot Versionen nutzen KLICK und beim 01er, 03er, 05er und 06er bitte darauf achten auch das Detail-Fenster mit aufzumachen 
(und bei der Schreibweise, schau Dir mal meine an(ist aber so auch im ersten Post, auf Seite1, zu finden))

So hier noch was in eigener Sache: *

*Update**

3D Mark 03|Blechdesigner|179563|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/1002|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
3D Mark Vantage|Blechdesigner|45875|i7 2600K @ 5200|2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/1002|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
Unigine Heaven|Blechdesigner|3075.15|i7 2600K @ 5001|2x GTX 580 @ 850/1700/1002|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
3D Mark 11|Blechdesigner|13491|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/1002|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (11. Oktober 2012)

Ach nöööö. Jetzt hab ich schon alles wieder deinstalliert und gelöscht. Egal.
Keine lust es jetzt alles nochmal zu machen.


----------



## FlasherBasher (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab den Unigine nochmal gemacht mit übertakteten Karten mit HWBot. Die CPU zu übertakten hat keinen Sinn bei dem Bench da es keinen Unterschied hat ob 5GHz oder 3,8GHz. Ist ein reiner GPU Bench. Da reicht der Standard CPU Takt.

Unigine Heaven (DX11) | FlasherBasher | 4146,216 |i7-3820 @ 3,8GHz | 3xGTX680 @ 1146/1752/1199 | 16GB DDR3 2133 | LINK


Hab auch mal @ Stock gebencht da machen die 3xGTX680 - 3590,65 Punkte


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Oktober 2012)

**Update der Listen** 

*NEW  jetzt mit 3D Mark 11 (Performance) Liste* *NEW*

Wichtig bei der 3D Mark 11er Liste, es gilt auch hier Bilderpflicht, also nicht nur einfach ein Link zu 3dmark.com!


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann fang ich mal an. 

3DMark11 (Performance)* - *Flasherbasher - 19583 - i7 3820 @4,5GHz - 4xGTX680 @ 1059/..../1502 - 16GB DDR3 933 - link

Es ist kein Fehler mit der 4. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich 4 GTX680.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Oktober 2012)

*[!]* Bilderplicht 3D Mark 11 Beispiel: 

Auf dem Screenshot sollten folgende Tools sichtbar sein:
*CPUZ (CPU und Memory)
GPUZ*
und natürlich 3DMark11 mit dem Ergebnis.
Das sollte dann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die rot umrahmten Felder sind Pflicht, und müssen auf jedem Valdierungsscreen sichtbar sein! 
Die Grünen sind freiwillig.(dazu gehören auch div. andere Tools)
 Für Nutzer der Basic Version gilt das gleiche: Im Screenshot muss der Score des Onlinescorings zu sehen sein + Einzelscores:
- sprich soweit runterscrollen bis diese zusammen sichtbar sind 
- mit [Strg]+[-] kann man die Browseransicht auch verkleinern, es sollte aber auf dem Screen erkennbar/lesbar bleiben


@FlasherBasher

Für die jenigen die etwas schreib/tipp -faul beim Posten sind, können doch einfach regelkonforme Schreibweisen(meine zum Beispiel) einfach kopieren und dann mit den eigenen Daten füttern (dabei nicht vergessen den Link, mit dem neuen/anderen Bild zu verlinken)


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. Oktober 2012)

Leider kann ich das nicht mehr nachholen da ich die vierte Karte nicht mehr habe.
Hab mir schon gedacht das das Ergebnis nicht reichen wird. Sorry kann es jetzt nicht mehr ändern.
Kann nur noch ein Triple SLI bench machen.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

^^falls du dich ärgern solltest das du so nicht mehr den ersten platz im 11er hast tröstet dich vllt das ich dir den spätestens Montag sowieso abgenommen hätte 

Und ich werde dafür nur zwei 680er brauchen 

mal ein kurzer test bei 4,5Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. Oktober 2012)

Mach mich nicht Aggro.  Scherz. Ach das wäre nicht so schlimm. Dann hätten wir beide ne ordentliche Penisverlängerung an die keiner so schnell ran kommen würde.  Ich verspüre ein leiches bench kribbeln.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Oktober 2012)

streetjumper16| Intel Core i7-2600k @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750Mhz | P10348 | Link

Leider werden meine Spawas zu heiß um über 1200MHz zu gehen  Falls jemand einen Tipp hat wie ich sie noch besser kühlen kann, einfach her damit!


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Oktober 2012)

@ FlasherBasher

Sogerne ich auch Ergebnisse in die Listen mitaufnehme, ist mir bei diesem mageren Screen einfach alles zu wenig (es ist nichteinmal ersichtlich wieviele Karten genutzt worden sind, geschweige bei welchem Takt die CPU lief).
All dass möchte ich ja gerne in dieser immer wachsenen Datenbank festhalten  , hier geht's ja nicht dierekt um das Vergleichen(es sei denn jemand hat das gleiche Setup), 
sondern vielmehr um den Highscore und da reicht eben nicht nur das geschriebene Wort, sondern dort sollen gerade aussagekräftige Bilder für sich alleine sprechen 


@ streetjumper16


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> *Es sind nur die Ergebnisse gültig**, wo der Screenshot zum jeweiligen Post auch hier direkt im Forum(Thread) hochgeladen wurde!* (das sollte jedem möglich sein)
> Hier nun auch der Link zum *[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1*
> 
> (V.1.2.0)​


3D Mark 11|streetjumper16|P10348|i7 2600k @ 5000|HD 7970 @ 1200/1750|8 GiByte DDR3 667|Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(obwohl ich noch zusätzlich(neben dem Post ansich) das Aussehen sowie den angezeigten CPU-Takt bei CPU-Z bemängeln muss!)


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich versteh dich. Sollte nicht als Bettelei rüber kommen.  Siehe meinen Post einfach als nie dagewesen.
Ich kann den Bench leider nicht nochmal machen. Wollte nur darüber aufklären.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

gelöscht weil veraltet


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. Oktober 2012)

Das kann doch nicht sein das du mich bei Unigine mit 2 Karten überholst. Da ist doch was faul.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

jepp .....bei dir 

Hast du auch den Hw Bot Ungine Heaven benutzt ?


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja sicher. Ich vermute mal das es damit zusammenhängt das du PCI-E 3.0 nutzen kannst. Ivy Bridge sei dank.

Meine Sandy Bridge-E scheint kein PCI-E 3.0 zu unterstützen obwohl es überall drauf steht. Irgend welche CPU Probleme laut NVidia and Intel.
Ich habe da aber von einem Patch gehört der mein X79 Board doch zu einem PCI-E 3.0 machen kann. Ich such mir den mal raus.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

ok mach das .....und damit du einen anreiz hast 

fang mich doch 

Update

Unigine Heaven|True Monkey|4566.41|i7 3770k @ 4.74ghz|2xGTX 680 @ 1156/..../1822|8 GiByte DDR3 1333|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....und morgen das ganze mit 6 ghz


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Oktober 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ streetjumper16
> 
> 3D Mark 11|streetjumper16|P10348|i7 2600k @ 5000|HD 7970 @ 1200/1750|8 GiByte DDR3 667|Link
> 
> ...



Entschuldige, werd ich zukünftig so machen! Ja CPU-Z hat ausgerechnet dann gesponnen als ich den Screen gemacht habe.. Habe dies erst nachträglich auf dem Bild gesehen. Ist aber nichts bearbeitet! Kann dir  zum vergleichen noch den Extreme Screen zeigen!


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Oktober 2012)

^^Ja ich kenne die Bildfehler, was anderes als das man den Takt der CPU(5GHz) nicht darauf erkennt, wollte ich auch garnicht damit ausdrücken


----------



## Razzor (12. Oktober 2012)

Vantage / Intel Core I5 3570@4,5Ghz / 16GB DDR3 2133MHz / Radeon HD7970 CF  / 1010/1375 / P 55431


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Oktober 2012)

Razzor schrieb:


> Vantage / Intel Core I5 3570@4,5Ghz / 16GB DDR3 2133MHz / Radeon HD7970 CF  / 1010/1375 / P 55431


 

Wo bleibt der Gesammt Score ? 

*Update ohne Tesslation*

3D Mark 11|streetjumper16|i7 2600k @ 5,1GHz|HD 7970 @ 1200/1750|8 GiByte DDR3 666|P11765


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. Oktober 2012)

Laut GPU-Z habt ihr alle Physx nicht aktiviert. Deswegen könnte das Ergebnis verfälscht werden.
Das betrifft auch leider True Monkey wie ich es richtig sehe. Das könnte also dein Geheimnis sein.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2012)

das liegt daran das ich vorher vantage habe laufen lassen (da muss es aus sein)

aber schau mal hier bei meinen ersten post von heute mittag ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war es noch an ......das macht kaum einen Unterschied (beim letzten post habe ich mehr Vramtakt/CPU takt gehabt )

Und das ganze war noch mit angezogener handbremse (rams auf 1333 ...da geht auch 2400)


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Oktober 2012)

@ FlasherBasher

In welchen Zusammenhang meinst du das jetzt? 
Wenn du den 11er, Heaven, 06, 05, 03, 01 und AM3 meinst, hat aktiviertes/deaktiviertes PhysX keinen Einfluss auf das Endergebnis, Ausnahme bleibt der Vantage in einer älteren Version als 1.1.0


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm na wenn das so ist.


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. Oktober 2012)

3DMark11 (Performance)* - *Flasherbasher - 18855 - i7 3820 @4,5GHz - 3xGTX680 @ 1150/1752/1202 - 16GB DDR3 2000 - Link

Da lege ich mal die kleine Meßlatte hoch.


----------



## veteran (13. Oktober 2012)

**Vantage Performance**
|veteran|i7 3770K @4000MHz|16Gb DDR 3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28|GTX 580 @920/2050|Link|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das ich alles richtig eingestellt habe, treiberseitig PhysX dem CPU zugewiesen mehr wüsste ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Oktober 2012)

^^GPU-Z sagt 1068MHz(GPU) und eingestellt sind 920MHz, was auch die Shader in 1840MHz wiederspiegeln? Das ist ja mal interessant.

Das Post-Schema 


> **Vantage Performance**
> |veteran|i7 3770K @4000MHz|16Gb DDR 3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28|GTX 580 @920/2050|Link|





> Vantage|veteran|30110|i7 3770K @ 4001|GTX 580 @ 920/1840/1025|16 Gibyte DDR3 1067|Link


----------



## veteran (13. Oktober 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^GPU-Z sagt 1068MHz(GPU) und eingestellt sind 920MHz, was auch die Shader in 1840MHz wiederspiegeln? Das ist ja mal interessant.
> 
> Das Post-Schema


 
Ja das ist mir mit dem hohen GPU Takt auch aufgefallen, habe die neueste Version von GPU-Z heruntergeladen und da zeigt er den hohen GPU Takt an, aber warum weiß ich auch nicht????
Aber es muss ja ersichtlich sein das der Hacken bei PhysX raus ist oder?? Sonst könnte ich GPU-Z ja auch weglassen.
Also es sind wie das Evga Tool anzeigt 920 MHz Takt, 1068MHz wären natürlich super, also wenn du das wegen dem blöden GPU-Z nicht in die Liste aufnehmen kannst ist das auch ok, dann lade ich mal eine ältere Version und schaue mal ob da alles wieder korrekt angezeigt wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Oktober 2012)

^^Du stehst doch schon längst drinn (das Bild hat mir doch alle Informationen geliefert u. ist Regelkonform) , aber achte beim nächsten mal einfach auf das Post-Schema(also die Schreibweise).


----------



## Razzor (13. Oktober 2012)

Vantage | Razzor | 57436 | i5 3750@4500MHz  | 2xHD7970 1100/1425 | 16GB DDR3-1066

3DMark03 | Razzor | 185006 | i5 3750@4500MHz | 2xHD7970 1100/1425 | 16GB DDR3-1066

U-Heaven DX 11 | Razzor | 4874,442 | i5 3570@4500MHz | 2xHD7970 1100/1425 | 16GB DDR-1066 


nu richtig so ???


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2012)

FlasherBasher schrieb:


> 3DMark11 (Performance)* - *Flasherbasher - 18855 - i7 3820 @4,5GHz - 3xGTX680 @ 1150/1752/1202 - 16GB DDR3 2000 - Link
> 
> Da lege ich mal die kleine Meßlatte hoch.


 

Sobald ich meine 2. HD 7970 habe  hol ich dich ein


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist das etwa eine Drohung?


----------



## veteran (13. Oktober 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Du stehst doch schon längst drinn (das Bild hat mir doch alle Informationen geliefert u. ist Regelkonform) , aber achte beim nächsten mal einfach auf das Post-Schema(also die Schreibweise).



Danke das du es so schnell aufgenommen hast
Poste schon aus Gewohnheit wie beim 3DMark11, nächstes mal wird es besser!


----------



## FlasherBasher (14. Oktober 2012)

Unigen Heaven (DX11) | FlasherBasher | 4887,132 |i7-3820 @ 4,0GHz | 3xGTX680 @ 1180/1870/1232 | 16GB DDR3 1920| LINK

Will den ersten Platz nicht so schnell her geben. 

*>>>UPDATE*<<<


----------



## blackbolt (14. Oktober 2012)

dann mach ich doch auch mal hier mit

3DMark01|Blackbolt|113609 |i5 2500K @ 5304|*2x* GeForce GTX 260 216SP 750/_1,540_/1,200 MHz                         |4 GiByte DDR3 1109|Link
 
3DMark03|Blackbolt|145612 |i5 2500K @ 5254|*2x* Radeon HD 4870X2 820/920 MHz                                                  |4 GiByte DDR3 1099|Link
 
3DMark05|Blackbolt|48706 |i5 2500K @ 5304|*3x* Radeon HD 4870 825/925 MHz                                                                           |4 GiByte DDR3 1109|Link
 
3DMark06|Blackbolt|36960 |i5 2500K @ 5254|*3x* Radeon HD 4870 825/925 MHz                                                                           |4 GiByte DDR3 1099|Link
 
Aquamark|Blackbolt|377592 |i5 2500K @ 5304|*2x* Radeon HD 4870 865/1,060 MHz                                                                                                    |4 GiByte DDR3 1109|Link
 
mfg blackbolt


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> 3DMark01|Blackbolt|113609 |i5 2500K @ 5304|2x GeForce GTX 260 216SP 750/1540/1200|4 GiByte DDR3 1110|Link
> 
> 3DMark03|Blackbolt|145612 |i5 2500K @ 5255|2x Radeon HD 4870X2 820/920                                                 |4 GiByte DDR3 1099|Link
> 
> ...



So, das ganze mal bereinigt  (Bilder unbedingt im Thread/Post selbst hochladen)


*@ Razzor*



Razzor schrieb:


> Vantage | Razzor | 57436 | i5 3750@4500MHz  | 2xHD7970 1100/1425 | 16GB DDR3-1066
> 
> 3DMark03 | Razzor | 185006 | i5 3750@4500MHz | 2xHD7970 1100/1425 | 16GB DDR3-1066
> 
> ...


 
Nebensächlich von dem das der Run vom Vantage ungültig ist, musst Du jetzt zur Aufklärung der Bilder beitragen!

Haupsächlich geht es um die vorhandenen Fehlkonturen und Fehlfarben an den unteren Rändern von CPU-Z (auf allen Bildern).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor (14. Oktober 2012)

Fehlkonturen und Fehlfarbe ???? was willst du damit sagen ich habe die screens mit screencap gemacht ?????

und wieso ist der vantage run ungültig ??? 

wäre nett wenn du mich aufklären könntest


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2012)

Weil in deinen Vantage run nur der GPU score angezeigt wird und nicht das Gesamtergebniss

Schau doch mal hier mein Ergebniss ist hier 59 k ......und nicht 69k weil ich diesen GPU score habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine CPU-z pics sind an den ecken abgerundet und nicht eckig und es blitzen auch keine rosa Pixel unter den ecken hervor


----------



## Razzor (14. Oktober 2012)

hmm kann sein weil ich eben die screens mit screencap gemacht habe diese dann mit office picture manager geöffnet habe um sie als JPG abgespeichert habe ??? zum hochladen .... aber ich habe gerade CPU´s nochmal geöffnet die 2 Pixel an der ecke sind so schon da hmm 
ich lade mir mal das normals CPU´s und poste nochmal , nicht das ihr denkt ich habe es nötig zu frisieren lol 

so hier mal nen screen ich habe cpu´z original und cpu´s rog edition damit man sieht das diese pixel da sind warum weis ich auch nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2012)

^^Ich habe mal das Netzt durchforstet und in mehreren engl. sprachigen Foren, diesbezüglich auch Bilder zu sehen bekommen. Es liegt mitunter an dem Asus Rog CPU-Z selbst (es ist zwar selten, aber kommt wohl vor )

Um Unannehmlichkeiten/Mißverständnisse(beider Seiten) von vornerein auszuschließen, empfehle ich sowieso die normalen Versionen von CPU-Z sowie GPU-Z zu verwenden 

Ganz wichtig: ist es aber, das neben dem Benchmarkprogramm, das Endergebnis und Einzelergebnisse(bei 01,03,05,06 in den Details oder online soweit runterscrollen bis diese zu sehen sind), 
auch der Reiter "CPU" und "Memory"(nicht SPD) bei CPU-Z, sowie "Graphics Card" bei GPU-Z zu sehen ist. Alles weitere ist nur optional bzw. zusätzlich und kein Muss.


----------



## Razzor (14. Oktober 2012)

nun ich benche nicht so oft  aber sonst ist ja alles richtig bei mir oder meine screens sehen ja aus wie bei den anderen dann werde ich das normale CPU´z nutzen und nochmals nen run durchlaufen zu lassen 

mit den freundlichsten grüßen razzor


----------



## Razzor (14. Oktober 2012)

3DMark03 | Razzor | 191961 | i5 3750 @ 4700MHz | 2xHD7970 1010/1375 | 16GB DDR3-1066

Vantage | Razzor | 42424 | i5 3750 @ 4700MHz | 2xHD7970 1100/1425 | 16GB DDR3-1066


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2012)

^^Hi, ich werde diese beiden mal miteintragen, aber in Zukunft darauf achten, wie oben schon geschrieben, das Detailfenster(was bei der Pro.-Version immer geht) mit aufzumachen, 
damit man auch die einzellnen bzw. durchschnitt FPS der jeweiligen Sequenzen des/der Benchmarks(01|03|05|06) sehen kann 

Edit: was auch noch schön wäre, wenn man bei CPU-Z den vollen CPU-Takt, also ohne Stromsparfunktion, sehen könnte/kann. (damit man den ausgeschriebenen/angegebenen Takt auch Bildhaft untermauern kann)


----------



## Razzor (14. Oktober 2012)

detailfenster aufmachen ??? ok ich werde es versuchen hinzubekommen  bin nicht so der crack beim benchen  .......

und danke ...  

noch ne frage ich benutze win7 64bit seid dem ich die radeons drin habe kann ich den 3Dmark2001 nicht mehr starten davor hatte ich ne GTX 470 drin da ging es ??? weis einer von euch warum .....


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, unten im Ergebnisfenster, steht [Details...], wenn man dort draufdrückt geht ein weiteres Fenster auf (wie schon gesagt, gibts das nur beim 01, 03, 05, 06er) 
Für den 01er(2001 SE) kann ich dir nur sagen, das es mit zwei Karten nicht mehr Punkte als mit einer geben wird, dort ist wirklich nur reine Rechenpower nötig  (wobei sich der AM3 und 05er genauso verhalten )
Was es aber genau mit dem Problem auf sich hat  Aktuelle bzw. letzte Version in gebrauch? Ansonsten deinstallieren u. wieder installieren und schauen ob es wieder geht.


----------



## m4tr1z (10. November 2012)

*-------Unigine Heaven (DX11)|M4TR1Z|1384.45|Xeon E3-1220 V2 @3745Mhz|GTX560 TI 448 @**844/1,688/1,000 MHz|8GB DDR3 **                            8-9-8-20 1T  @856Mhz| *
-------http://www.hwbot.org/image/861780.jpg

Sorry ich hab es auch gerade erst auf dem Screenshot bemerkt ich hatte PhysX an sorry .....reiche einen konformen nach


----------



## Rheinlaender (22. Dezember 2012)

Update
3D Mark 2001|Rheinlaender|71084|i7 3770K @ 4600|GTX 690 @ 1020/1500|8 GiByte DDR3 1200
3D Mark 2003|Rheinlaender|161796|i7 3770K @ 4600|GTX 690 @ 1020/1500|8 GiByte DDR3 1200
3D Mark Vantage|Rheinlaender|49247|i7 3770K @ 4600|GTX 690 @ 1168/1700|8 GiByte DDR3 1200
3D Mark 11|Rheinlaender|16967|i7 3770K @ 4600|GTX 690 @ 1161/1690|8 GiByte DDR3 1200
Aquamark|Rheinlaender|194327|i7 3770K @ 4600|GTX 690 @ 1020/1500|8 GiByte DDR3 1200


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2012)

3D Mark 11|PCGHGS|5082|X6 1055T @ 4200|GTX 560 TI @ 950/1900/1025|8 GiByte DDR3 800|Link


----------



## DZapi (10. Januar 2013)

3DMARK06|DZapi|26520|FX-8350 @ 5117|GTX 670 @ 1146/1552|8GB DDR3 1204|Link


----------



## Dancel (10. Januar 2013)

3D Mark 2003|Dancel|119432|i7 3770K @ 5300|GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100|16 GiByte DDR3 2200|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2013)

*Update*


3Dmark 03|True Monkey|203174|i7 3770k @ 6241.9|2x GTX 680 @ 1171/1822|8 GiByte DDR3 1040|Link

3Dmark Vantage|True Monkey|59874|i7 3770k @ 6033.6|2x GTX 680 @ 1171/1822|8 GiByte DDR3 1040|Link

3Dmark 11|True Monkey|19691|i7 3770k @ 6033.8|2x GTX 680 @ 1156/1838|8 GiByte DDR3 1040|Link


----------



## WuBomber411 (19. Januar 2013)

3D Mark11|WuBomber411|P8052|FX8120 @ 3612MHz|HD 7950 @ 1000/1400MHz|8GB DDR3-936|Link


----------



## darkslide (25. Januar 2013)

3D Mark11|darkslide|9798|i5 3570k @ 4000|2x GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950|16 GiByte DDR3 667|Link


----------



## DorianGray (7. Februar 2013)

narf ey, mich hat das Benchmark-Fieber gepackt ^^

3D Mark 2001|DorianGray|55915|PII 955BE @ 4345|GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/1155|4 GiByte DDR2 424|Link
3D Mark 2003|DorianGray|76839|PII 955BE @ 4202|GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/1155|4 GiByte DDR2 410|Link
3D Mark 2005|DorianGray|29575|PII 955BE @ 4202|GTX 560Ti @ 950/1900/1104|4 GiByte DDR2 410|Link
3D Mark 2006|DorianGray|22993|PII 955BE @ 4202|GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/1155|4 GiByte DDR2 410|Link
3D Mark Vantage|DorianGray|19275|PII 955BE @ 4202|GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/1155|4 GiByte DDR2 410|Link
3D Mark 11|DorianGray|P5182|PII 955BE @ 4202|GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2090/1155|4 GiByte DDR2 410|Link

mfg
Dorian


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. März 2013)

**Update**

03|Blechdesigner|193454|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x HD 7950 @ 1100/1500|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
 05|Blechdesigner|48253|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x HD 7950 @ 1100/1500|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
 06|Blechdesigner|38885|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x HD 7950 @ 1100/1500|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
VA|Blechdesigner|51873|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x HD 7950 @ 1100/1500|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
11|Blechdesigner|17740|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x HD 7950 @ 1100/1500|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link
Heaven|Blechdesigner|5144.11|i7 2600K @ 5201|2x HD 7950 @ 1100/1500|4 GiByte DDR3 1067|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (5. April 2013)

Update bei mir:


3D Mark Vantage|Agr9550|54187|i7 980X @ 4504|2x HD 7970 @ 1185/1580|6 GiByte DDR3 908MHz|Link

p.s  Screen hab ich im "show me" thread schon verwendet  Is aber hier auffen Server hochgeladen denke das geht klar solang der link passt oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2013)

^^Ist drinn


----------



## Agr9550 (5. April 2013)

thx und jippie,mein erster platz unter den top 3 (auch wenns nur der 3te is )


----------



## Dancel (3. Mai 2013)

Aquamark 3|Dancel|451057|i7 3770K @ 5565|GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100|4 GiByte DDR3 2520|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fine Arts (4. Mai 2013)

3DMark 03 |Fine Arts|180202 | i7 3930K @ 4,9GHZ |2x HD7970 @ 1083/1575 | 16 GiByte DDR3 1866 | Link

Grüße


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Mai 2013)

@ Fine Arts

Die Regeln sagen es eindeutig: ich möchte ein Bild zum jeweiligen Run (ein Link zum 3DM ist eine optionale Sache)

Hier mal als Bsp. (wie es bei den freien Versionen dann auszusehen hat):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fine Arts (4. Mai 2013)

Reicht der so ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Mai 2013)

^^Was ich noch vergessen habe (da ich auf dem rechner hier auch keinen 3DM installiert habe), das Bechmarkfenster(Hauptfenster) muss/sollte natürlich auch zu sehen sein!
Sprich wenn du jetzt noch das Ergebnis-Fenster ein stück rüberziehst(damit die Setting im Hauptfenster zu sehen sind) und dann noch das Detailfenster aufmachst...
...wenn das nur online geht, dann so wie oben in meinem Bild(also im Browser sollten diese Sachen zu sehen sein).
Desweiteren: nur 2x CPU-Z(CPU und RAM) und 1x GPU-Z; mit Asus-Tools, Evga-Tools und wie sie alle heißen wollen, kann ich nichts anfangen und sind nur optional, 
sofern sie noch auf Bild passen und nichts von den relavant wichtigen Sachen verdecken 

Hier mal als Bsp. die Perfektion bei der kostenpflichtigen KLICK und hier für die kostenlose KLICK Version des 03er.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2013)

3DMark11|PCGHGS|8487|X6 1055T @ 3965|GTX 670 @ 1165/1502|8GB DDR3 800|Link


----------



## Anticrist (23. Mai 2013)

3D Mark Vantage|AnTiCrIsT|55597|i7 3930k @ 4600|2x GTX 680 @ 1100/3.206|16 GiByte DDR3 2133| LINK

3D Mark 11|AnTiCrIsT|18209|i7 3930k @ 4600|2x GTX 680 @ 1100/3.174|8 GiByte DDR3 2133| LINK


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2013)

^^Hmm, ich sage es mal so: ca. 50% von dem was ich haben möchte, um in die Listen zu kommen ist erfüllt, aber genauso fehlt mir auch der Rest 

Schau mal auf die erste Seite, dort wird alles erklärt und ist mit Links versehen, wie man zB. Bilder direkt hier im Forum/Thread hochlädt und wenn du nur zwei Posts über deinen(also in meinen vor diesem hier) schaust,
erkläre ich ja nochmals und zeige per Links, was für welche Version des Benchmarks bildhaft gefordert ist


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2013)

3D Mark Vantage|PCGHGS|26089|X6 1055T @ 3965|GTX 670 @ 1163/1503|8GB DDR3 813| Link

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P26089 3DMarks


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. Juli 2013)

3DMark 11 | 9779 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link 


3DMark 06 | 36279 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link


3DMark Vantage | 33401 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link


----------



## jakido (1. September 2013)

Aquamark³ HWBOT|Longdonjohn|300113|Xeon E3 1240 @ 3791|GTX 770 @ 1150/1800/1202|8 GiByte DDR3 1600|Link


----------



## 66SB (12. September 2013)

Hallo


3DMark 11 | 17568 | 66BS | I7 3770K @ 4600 | GTX 680 SLI @ 1140/1575/1205 | 8 GB DDR3 2133 @ 2400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es ist alles richtig.


----------



## phisiko (21. September 2013)

Hi


3dmark 011 / 17570 / phisiko / i7 2700K @ 4700 / 680gtx SLI @ 1155/1565/1220 / 16GB DDR3 1600 @ 1866

all right


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2013)

^^niemals 

Und ohne screen glaub ich dir kein wort 
Den du willst gerade den WR gebrochen haben ....klick 

Ich komme gerade auf 19k mit zwei bei 6ghz ....klick 

vllt solltest du mal den performance mode benutzten statt den entry


----------



## phisiko (21. September 2013)

Sorry @ SLI


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2013)

^^dann haut das schon eher hin ...bzw ein sehr gutes ergebniss mit zwei


----------



## phisiko (22. September 2013)

soo gehts


3dmark 011 / 18073 / phisiko / i7 2700K @ 5200 / 680gtx SLI @ 1158/1577/1223 / 16GB


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DDR3 1600 @ 1866


----------



## 66SB (22. September 2013)

3DMark 03 | 175581 | 66SB | I7 3770K @ 4600 | GTX 680 SLI @ 1140/1575/1205 | 8 GB DDR3 2133 @ 2400


3DMark 05 | 45645 | 66SB | I7 3770K @ 4600 | GTX 680 @ 1140/1575/1205 | 8 GB DDR3 2133 @ 2400

Vantage| 48714 | 66SB | I7 3770K @ 4600 | GTX 680 SLI @ 1140/1575/1205 | 8 GB DDR3 2133 @ 2400

PS. Alle Benchmarks wurden mit 24/7 Einstellungen ausgeführt.

MfG


----------



## 66SB (22. September 2013)

Ups, ich habe den 3DMark 06 vergessen.

3DMark 06 | 36000 | 66SB | I7 3770K @ 4600 | GTX 680 @ 1098/1552/1163 | 8 GB DDR3 2133 @ 2400


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. September 2013)

^^Für den 01er bis 06er hätte ich gerne immer das Detailfenster (Result->[Option]->[Details...] / Score(Ergebnisfenster)->[Details...]) mit offen


----------



## 66SB (23. September 2013)

Oh, habe ich leider vergessen. Geht es so, oder muß die nach reichen?

MfG


----------



## WuBomber411 (13. Oktober 2013)

3D Mark06 | WuBomber411 | P17322 | FX8120 @ 4019MHz | HD 4870X2 @ 750/900MHz | 8GB DDR3-936 | Link

3D Mark Vantage | WuBomber411 | P17454 | FX8120 @ 4019MHz | HD 4870X2 @ 750/900MHz | 8GB DDR3-936 | Link


----------



## ujmoskito (14. Oktober 2013)

3DMark 11 | ujmoskito | P25853 | i7 3960X @ 4000MHz | 3x EVGA GTX780 SC ACX @ 980/1020MHz |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jules.m (17. Oktober 2013)

*UPDATE*

3DMark Vantage | jules.m | P37166 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | HD 7970 @1150|1500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark 11 | jules.m | P11162 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | HD 7970 @1150|1500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe meine neue Karte


----------



## knightmare80 (21. November 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## knightmare80 (21. November 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. November 2013)

Ach Leute, ich glaube ihr wollt mich ärgern 
Der eine kupfert von dem der über ihm steht ab (bezogen auf das Bild) und so häufen sich nur Reihenweise ungültige Ergebnisse hier im Thread und keines kommt davon in die Listen 

Schaut euch bitte die erste Seite an.


----------



## knightmare80 (22. November 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. November 2013)

Nein! Ich möchte bei online Ergebnissen min. noch das Benchmark-Hauptfenster sehen, wo der Run gerade durch ist.


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> _
> *Auf dem Screen, den ihr obligatorisch anzuhängen habt (sonst ist das Ergebnis ungültig), müssen sein: *_*
> 
> - das Benchmark-Hauptfenster *(des jeweiligen Benchmarks)*
> ...


 Ansonsten kann das gar immer so aussehen, was überhaupt nicht Sinn der Sache ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:*
In Post #638 kann man vorbildlich erkennen wie Bechmarkfenster, Online-Ergebnis(inkl. Einzelergebnisse) und die geforderten Auslesetools auf den Screen passen, in dem folgenden, also #639
sieht man an Hand von meinen, wie es offline auszusehen hat


----------



## FlasherBasher (22. November 2013)

Kannst du bitte meine alten Ergebnisse drin lassen.  							Damit wir sehen wie groß die Unterschiede sind zwischen den  Karten. So hat man einen direkt Vergleich und ob es sich lohnt auf zu  rüsten oder nicht. 

3DMark11| 24028 | FlasherBasher | i7 4960X @ 4,0 Ghz | 24 GB DDR3-2133   9-11-10-27-1 | 3x GTX 780 @ 980 / Boost 1033 / 3500 | EVGA Hydro Copper |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (8. März 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,EVGA INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 152-HW-E878

3d Mark 06|motek-18|38746|i7 4770k@ 4490|EVGA GEFORCE GTX TITAN HYDRO COPPER @ 928/1502|8 GB DDR3 1197MHz


----------



## pcfreak12 (13. März 2014)

3DMark11| 8551 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245v3 @ 3,8 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 9-11-11-29-1T | HD 7870 GHZ @ 1120 / 1300 |Link

Habe gestern meinen E3 1245v3 bekommen und wollte mal ein wenig benchen

MfG


----------



## jules.m (17. April 2014)

edit: Doppelpost, löschen


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz erlich, schaut einer überhaupt auf die erste Seite bevor er etwas hier postet? (oder schaut sich meine Tipps die ich zwischendurch mal gebe an?)
Ich kann langsam nicht mehr und fühle mich schon dermaßen verarscht das es schon keinen Spass mehr macht, auch wenn hier nur kleckerweise Ergebnisse laden!


----------



## jules.m (17. April 2014)

3DMarkVantage| 36708 | jules.m | Intel i7-2600K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27-2T | HD 7970 GHZ @ 1150 / 1500 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passts jetz so?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. April 2014)

Ich will das Benchmark-Hauptfenster + die Details ...


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> *Auf dem Screen, den ihr obligatorisch anzuhängen habt (sonst ist das Ergebnis ungültig), müssen sein: *_*
> ...


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (30. Mai 2014)

es sind aber auch viele varianten vorhanden/möglich
3DM06|40590|schon-alles-vergeben|intel i7 4770k@ 4,6ghz |8 GB DDR 3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T |  GEFORCE GTX 780 Ti Ghz 1200/ 1750

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Classified video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,EVGA INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 152-HW-E878


----------



## JACK-79 (23. Juni 2014)

3DMARK Vantage |55995 |JACK-79 | I7 4930K@4625 | HD7990@1125/1415 |16 GByte DDR3 1199


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2014)

8856Punkte 
AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H

Vantage|pagani-s|8856|AMD A10-7850K @ 4,4Ghz |R7 @720 / 1066Mhz  |8 GB DDR3 2133|Link


----------



## Dirkschn25 (25. Juni 2014)

Mal ne Frage, sollen bei den Bench die Maximal settings oder die Settings die beim öffnen des Programms eingestellt sein?


----------



## pagani-s (26. Juni 2014)

Dirkschn25 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, sollen bei den Bench die Maximal settings oder die Settings die beim öffnen des Programms eingestellt sein?



die standarteinstellung


----------



## MARCU5 (30. Juni 2014)

3DMark11|MARCU5|11307|FX 8320 @ 4,6GHz|2x GTX 660 1175/1652| 16 GB DDR3 1866




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MARCU5 (7. Juli 2014)

Mein Ergebnis vom 3dmark 11 is noch nicht in der Tabelle erfasst :/


----------



## cHimaro (15. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full_Benchmark_06.07.2014_Vcoreangepasst_MaxTemp76°.jpg - directupload.net



3d Mark 2011 ist das erste 
3d mark 2006 ist das zweite 

hatte auch meinen mal auf 4.3 , dann bin ich bei Cinebench einem i7 3770k abgehauen ;

Bei mir ist wegen den temperaturen erstmal schluß mim OC, jedoch noch potenzial auf eventuelle 4.5  (360radi muss her)


----------



## Delusa (30. Juli 2014)

Heaven Benchmark

|Delusa| 3968,334 |Intel 3770K @ 5,0GHz|2x EVGA GTX680  1059/1124|8 GiByte DDR3 1600


----------



## pagani-s (25. Oktober 2015)

Vantage|pagani-s|15779|AMD Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 4Ghz |Gtx 470 / 608/ 837 Mhz |8 GB DDR3 1600Mhz |Link


----------



## pagani-s (22. November 2015)

Vantage|pagani-s|P9100|AMD Athlon 5150 @ 1,9Ghz |Gtx 470 / 608/ 837 Mhz |4 GB DDR3 1888Mhz |Link


wann wird eigentlich wieder aktualisiert?


----------



## pagani-s (4. April 2016)

Vantage|pagani-s| P27 454 |Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2  | link

3DMark06|pagani-s| 28 064 |Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | link

3DMark11|pagani-s| X5 556 |Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | link

3DMark11|pagani-s| P10 289|Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 |link

edit:
update:
Vantage|pagani-s| P28580 |Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2  | link


----------



## pagani-s (13. Mai 2016)

Vantage|pagani-s| P30352 |Core i3 6100 @ 4,2 GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | 16GB DDR4-2430MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | link
update
Vantage|pagani-s| P32769 |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | link

Vantage|pagani-s| P49479 |Core i7 6800k @ 4, GHz |Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | link


----------



## -Ultima- (11. November 2016)

3DMark06 |-Ultima-|33726|i5 3570k @ 4,5Ghz|GTX660Ti Pe @Stock|2 GiByte DDR3 |Link


----------



## W3SSI (17. Februar 2017)

3D mark 06 : 48232 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,266 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2415 | Link​


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2018)

sry wegen doppelpost. hatte nen internet hänger


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2018)

Der vantage hat mir das ergebnis nur online angezeigt. anders ging es nicht.

Vantage|pagani-s| P77910 |Core i7 8086k @ 5,2GHz |Gtx 1080Ti @ 1595/1376 | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier der nomale link
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8086K Processor,ASRock Z370 Taichi


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Oktober 2018)

Alles ok so, ich muss mich sowieso mal wieder um die Listen kümmern, ist ja schon ne ordentlich Weile her.


----------



## pagani-s (21. Februar 2019)

Vantage|pagani-s| P82468 |Core i9 9900k @ 5 GHz |Gtx 1080ti @ 1595/1376 | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 |link

3Dmark11 |pagani-s| P32054 |Core i9 9900k @ 5 GHz |Gtx 1080ti @ 1595/1376 | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 |link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biosat_lost (10. Oktober 2020)

3D Mark Vantage 2011| 32271| biosat_lost (8iosat)| Xeon E5-1680 v2 @ 4,7GHZ| GTX 1080TI@1649/ 1456MHZ| 16GB DDR3 1866 MHZ Cl 9-10-9-27 2T link


----------



## Lucypher7M (28. Dezember 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Grafikkarten Benchmark Resultat - Intel Xeon E5-2687W v4,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. STRIX X99 GAMING (3dmark.com)


----------

